# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  IWANA - A fishbot from the creator of FishBuddy

## ziao

IWANA V2 HAS BEEN RELEASED!
Thread can be found here
 
*Please do not post any more messages about bugs in THIS version (0.9)! Try v2 before complaining!
*
_____________________________________________
 
IMPORTANT
I've been gettings TONS of mails lately with this problem:
The cursor will move to the bobber, but when theres a bite, it wont right click.
There is one simple solution, which has been posted many many times:

*TURN SPELL DETAIL ALL THE WAY UP*
From now on i will no longer reply to emails asking how to solve this, its been answered too many times.
Thanks for understanding, and regards, Nick. 

*Current version: 0.9*

Stormcrowsix wrote a great guide for my bot, you can find it here

Hai,

Since [Fishbuddy] had a lot of glitches, and was hard to set up, i
decided to make a new fishbot for wow, called IWANA. (i believe
it means 'fish' in latin or something, tell me if you know =P)

Iwana is a very simple fishbot, it doesn't require hours of tweaking
because it's mostly self-configuring.

Some tips:
make sure you have FISHING on actionkey #1, and not autoattack.
zoom all the way in, untill about 3/4th of your screen is water.
lower all your video settings, except resolution (doesn't matter if
you do though).

Before using the bot, please read the README file included in the zip.
If you have any questions not answered within the readme, please
post them in this thread. You can try emailing me but i'd rather see
them in this thread so i don't get the same email over and over.

*One final point: if i find the source of this bot, or a modified
version of the bot without my name anywhere on the net, then this
will be the very last thing i'll ever do for the public.*

Thanks for understanding, and have fun!

[DOWNLOAD] <- click)
(or download the attachment)

_Ps, try using beep as a profile, it will give you 100g instantly oO!_

Virustotal results:
[http://www.virustotal.com/vt/en/resultadof?f384252fe73cf9add6dff9d2e3899dc8]



-Ziao

*EDIT*

Lot's of people seem to be having problems with making profiles. Here's how to do it:
Say you're fishing in wailing caverns. You'd type in 'WC' or 'Wailing caverns' (or whatever you like) where it now says 'stormwind day'. After that, you click start. the bot will notify you that there is no such profile, and it asks you if you want to create it.
Now follow the steps and you're good to go.

Thanks for using my bot, and happy fishing!

By the way, for those who haven't figured out yet, 'beep' doesn't give you gold, its just a joke, don't mail me about it =P

----------


## Infinit

Sounds promising, I'll try it out  :Smile:

----------


## Relz

woot, kikkertje(this is what Im now calling you,ziao) released it! You nubs should be happy.

----------


## X-Gogeta

Nice stuff.

I'd rep you if i wasn't a dickhead.

----------


## ziao

> woot, kikkertje(this is what Im now calling you,ziao) released it! You nubs should be happy.


LOL

----------


## RedswordProductions

I will try it in a minute..

----------


## Nugma

> Nice stuff.
> 
> I'd rep you if i wasn't a dickhead.


"I don't do rep sorry" And why are you a dickhead? Afriad that someone is gonna envy your rep? >_<
GJ Ziao, couldn't get the other one to work (Did everything, but it kept casting)

----------


## RedswordProductions

Very very good fishbot ! But sometimes it doesnt right-click..
But anyways, it was only 2 times of 30 it did that :P

- EDIT - 
Oh, sry.. I forgot .. + REP xD

hehe.. beep is cool :P Have u made it in Visual Studio ?

----------


## Testin

Very nice one
The only problem i got is that it never manages to "catch" a fish
Maybe im doing something wrong but what i get is the cursor moving to the red feather and after 5 sec of the "fishing" cast it clicks to loot,without a fish beeing on a hook
i let it run for 2h and it didnt catch any fish
I dont know how fishbots are ment to work since im using one for the first time,i just wanted to know if its intended to work like that

----------


## heaker

> decided to make a new fishbot for wow, called IWANA. (i believe
> it means 'fish' in latin or something, tell me if you know =P)
>  
> -Ziao


Fish in latin is "piscis".. but how safe is this?

----------


## Debt

Do not get offended by this i would just like to here word from a mod or someone before i try thise  :Smile:

----------


## ziao

for the people that can't get it to work, make sure your video settings are at their lowest, everything has to be.

@heaker and debt
this bot is safe as in it's undetectable, just don't go fishing in orgrimmar for 3 days straight and you'll be fine
also it's best to only use it when you are near your computer, so you can reply to any whispers you might get.

----------


## Fajimpo

COOL I LIKE THIS IM SORTA NEW ... been looking for leasst con fusing i like this alot kikkertje +rep

----------


## ziao

is everybody gonna call me kikkertje from now :P?
thanks for the rep btw  :Smile: 




> Very very good fishbot ! But sometimes it doesnt right-click..
> But anyways, it was only 2 times of 30 it did that :P
> 
> - EDIT - 
> Oh, sry.. I forgot .. + REP xD
> 
> hehe.. beep is cool :P Have u made it in Visual Studio ?


nope, made it in autoit

----------


## 97036

Impressive work as usual, +rep!

----------


## Avrsion

Works perfectly thanks! +rep  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Zore.

nice dude wont use might get banned lol

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

> nice dude wont use might get banned lol


Fish in Wailing Caverns so no one reports you and it's an auto-it so warden doesn't pick it up.

----------


## Jag3r

Havn't tried this but I'm just guessing wildy here.. It don't use lures so its useless in outlands..?

----------


## zexe

i use glider`s fishing bot , but this one looks nice to , gonna try it out .

----------


## okko

Very good, you dont have set like anything as in the betabot  :Smile: 
Is there any whisperthing that whispers back something and exit?

----------


## misterx

link is dead

----------


## ziao

> link is dead


works fine here, and otherwise you can download the attachment

----------


## Cakewalk

I downloaded it, and it worked perfectly the first houers I tested it. The next day, I tried again, and... well the targeting and casting works just fine, but when I get a fish, it right-clicks about 5% of the time. What should I do to fix it?

----------


## Gankstir

I've found that it doesn't like to click on it's own when I have it in Windowed Mode + Maximized. But if I disable the Maximized option, it does everything just fine.

Sitting in WC right now fishing lol. :-P

----------


## aziz

When i used it it puts the bait and go out and put and go out when i press F10 to close the program they put interupted like 5 times.


BTW is it safe when i use it in real wow .. i was using private servers :Smile:

----------


## ziao

> When i used it it puts the bait and go out and put and go out when i press F10 to close the program they put interupted like 5 times.
> 
> 
> BTW is it safe when i use it in real wow .. i was using private servers


its pretty safe, just dont go fishing for 1 day straight in orggrimar

----------


## okko

Hmm do anyone got good profile for Wailing Caverns, theres the water is not so blue, because Iwana keep casting the fishing alltimes in wc?

----------


## Cakewalk

> Hmm do anyone got good profile for Wailing Caverns, theres the water is not so blue, because Iwana keep casting the fishing alltimes in wc?


Try to put the cross on the top of the blue arrow, it is a little brighter than the water.

----------


## okko

Hey, thanks mon! Now it do search the arrow instantly, but now I got another problem. When the bobber jumps, the Iwana doesnt click it, so i dont get any fishesh. How to get it work?

----------


## mongol

ok im confused on the collor of the bobber thing so cam someone plz help me im new to the whole fishing bot thing

----------


## mike05630

This is great but where do I get the codes for different areas? It can't find the bobber in Baradin Bay

----------


## rasengan

i like it but,it doesnt click it goes to the bobber just fine but it doesnt click,and yes i have autoloot turned off

----------


## waroferrorism2

i like how you dont have to do that gay are shit and color torance and splash torance thing too. but its not catching any fishy for me, left it on for an hour

----------


## mike05630

does anyone know where to get the code for a different area besides stormwind during the day

----------


## rikuu225

what file does the program go in?


-NooB

----------


## anthony1981

Works a treat thank you  :Smile:

----------


## goz

can't get it to click the bobber either, it mouses over it finew, just doesnt catch it when it splashes...

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

For some reasons the only profile I have is StormwindDay....

EDIT: Sorry I am a noob to this stuff, I got that working, but now when the bobber goes down it doesn't click, either that or when it casts the fishing it casts it right again when the bobber shows up, please help.

----------


## Ragdon

wen i use it, it just casts over and over again without looting, the fish dont even hav time to get hooked, wat should i do?

----------


## zexe

did you lowered your wow detail level ?

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

> did you lowered your wow detail level ?


Yes, all the way on everything.

----------


## Black Gull

Ziao/kikkertje... can't you make a video or a guide there show how to set it up? Cause me and alot other don't understand why it doesn't catch the fish so plzz

----------


## X-Gogeta

> "I don't do rep sorry" And why are you a dickhead? Afriad that someone is gonna envy your rep? >_<
> GJ Ziao, couldn't get the other one to work (Did everything, but it kept casting)


No, i just try looking cool. ( jk )

----------


## mat506

I managed to get the older one to work, but if this is even simpeler... +rep!

Little question tough, you said:




> this bot is safe as in it's undetectable, just don't go fishing in orgrimmar for 3 days straight and you'll be fine
> also it's best to only use it when you are near your computer, so you can reply to any whispers you might get.


Do you mean that it's undetectable even if you don't use Process Guard? I'm gonna use PG anyway, but i just wanted to know because PG is a pain in the ass.

----------


## ziao

> I managed to get the older one to work, but if this is even simpeler... +rep!
> 
> Little question tough, you said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that it's undetectable even if you don't use Process Guard? I'm gonna use PG anyway, but i just wanted to know because PG is a pain in the ass.


might be smart to rename the exe to something else, and on top of that also use PG if you're really afraid to get hit by the banstick

----------


## stabie12

when I put beep in, I dont get my gold :P anyone else having a problem with this? btw, I love this bot!

----------


## ziao

> when I put beep in, I dont get my gold :P anyone else having a problem with this? btw, I love this bot!


it was a joke  :Wink:  
you did hear the sound didn't you?

----------


## panchoe876

I've had this bot for a couple weeks. It's very good. only problem i get is at certain time of day when the lightin isnt correct in the came i can choose a spot on the bobber that will work each cast when i go afk. only happens a little though. Great bot got me too 300 without even being at the comp  :Smile:

----------


## 12345

Who has a replacement of a standard *texture bob*. I here have found a theme, but the link there has died. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...ure-color.html

----------


## Denguin

ok people can someone tell me what im doing wrong.
My character casts out fine and the mouse targets the bobber but it doesnt click at the right time or ever which means i get no fish.
If anyone knows please fill me in

----------


## Trucido

I can't get it to work correct, when he throw away the "bopper" (don't remember what it's called) it stays in the water like 4-5 seconds then he throws it again to another place. And it keep doing that. i guess i don't got it zoomed in right or something like that. i got lowest graphics and so. Could someone post a screenshot of how it should look like please?  :Smile:  //MZ

----------


## Denguin

Ok i think i got it to work as best as it can. If you think your doing everything right and it doesnt work then try using it in the water surrounding Teldrassil. I dont know why but it works there for me.

----------


## Braincracker

could it interfere it with other addons..?
couse it autmatically flips and does alt Z etc

----------


## Scoops

works great! thanks!

----------


## devilish_hunter

> might be smart to rename the exe to something else, and on top of that also use PG if you're really afraid to get hit by the banstick


I tested Fishbot on a trial account, leveled to 14 and had my roommate run me through Wailing Caverns. Set it up and fished for 11 straight hours. I did hover at the PC, reading a book, watching movies... but aside from having to pause it to clear out bags from the monstrous amounts of fish it accumulated, there was no reason to stop the bot for any reason whatsoever. It is FLAWLESS in every way. No tells from GMs, no Warden detection, nothing.

"Why did you not use it on your main if you trust it 100%???" I know that question is coming....
I no longer have a main, I retired from WoW and auctioned my accounts. But this fishbot was exciting enough to get me onto a trial for a weekend! And my roommate* is* using it on all of his toons to max fishing skill... after a week, no hangups, glitches, or bans.

TRUST THE ZIAO.

Now about renamming the exe... if you wanna screw with Blizz, here is the way to do it... open a web browser and go to "http://iwanna.com/"
I am originally from North Carolina, so I was aware of the local trader paper for NC, SC and GA... the name is similar enough to the wicked sexy Fishbot that anyone looking at your processes will see the window pane named "Iwanna Classified Papers" and an EXE named almost exactly the same thing... even if they had a clue, it would just look too legit to quit.

----------


## sg1master

Same here it goes to the lure, then nothing does'nt catch the fish when the lure splashs. All the video setting are low and auto loot is off. PLEASE HELP!!!!

Thanks 
Chris

----------


## Veb

The link has expired, could you please add a new one? I really want to test this  :Smile:

----------


## ShadeRat

You should really make a video on how to make this bot. Otherwise hardly anyone will be able to work. And if said video helps me to use this to fish deviate fish, no complaints  :Big Grin:

----------


## jewellui

Yea i am having the same problem, it casts the line but does not right click when it bobs, but it does recast after.

When i try to make my own profile when it asks me to do the colour of the bobber thingy the complete window is grey so i don't know what to click with the cross hair :S! Pretty sure i am using the right settings.

----------


## 35yeros

ok i am a noob.........i cant get it to work, i have all video setting on low (or off) but it still doesnt work....it just goes to the same spot even when i move my charter to a different lake. it never finds the bobber. HELP ME PLEASE i have spent 6 hours looking for a fishing bot that works. I WOULD KILL TO MAKE THIS WORK. so ya help me.

nm i got it to find the bobber....had to modify the dll file with my own code.......but it still doesnt click when a fish bites HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 35yeros

ok i am a noob.........i cant get it to work, i have all video setting on low (or off) but it still doesnt work....it just goes to the same spot even when i move my charter to a different lake. it never finds the bobber. HELP ME PLEASE i have spent 6 hours looking for a fishing bot that works. I WOULD KILL TO MAKE THIS WORK. so ya help me.

----------


## Tcl70

OK i am an idiot :P i did rename the dll :-/ but as it clearly says in source it call that dll :-/ DllCall("iwana.dll"

bump all works fine , i'm just stupid :-/

----------


## Fajita

Why does no one check these topics? Many questions are left unanswered, especially the fact that, why does it not right click when a fish bites? That's the main one.

Does no one know? Do others just not care? These boards need more support.

And I know that Ziao or w/e left.

----------


## zarlan

I got my fishingbuddy to work quite good, should i bother to try get this working instead?

Edit: Nevermind, I'm bored (have to buy gamecard), I'll downlaod it and try on a private server and so how it works.

----------


## Babrina

can u make profile for non textured bobber ? its green

----------


## roryjoe

Works great, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cypher

1. Buy InnerSpace
2. Install AutoFish
3. ?????
4. PROFIT!!!!!

----------


## John Krayton

Very good post, +Reputation

----------


## Shevin

HOly cow! this is amazing! i left it on at sw while going 2 a freinds house, came back with 151 FISH! and i was only gone for an hour our 2! Great Work! btw, i did have that no catching problem at 1st, but i switched spots 2 where the is just about only water and worked wonders!

----------


## Megatraum

Fish is delicious

----------


## s6ixtynin9e

how are you suppose to answer the messages when everything removes itself from the screen? I'm still trying to get it to work I've put my video on low, and everything I'm still playing.

69

----------


## s6ixtynin9e

Ok I changed the code to where I see my screen, I was able to make one profile then when I tryed to make another one I got a grey screen where you were suppose to click on the feathers. Some times it will right click when there is nothing on the line other times it will not right click, and then when it does get a fish it doesn't loot it. What am I doing wrong? I lowered all the video settings, turned auto loot off, and have it in a window. I changed my res, and color settings to the lowest. Plz help. 

69

----------


## shadowdreams7

Looks nice, but I'm the type to stick with the old stuff. Great for the people who don't know how to work the other one, but I got the other Fishbuddy and it works great for me... So I'll stick with that cuz that's what I am used to. =P

+ Rep for you too friend. =)

----------


## s6ixtynin9e

I've tryed FB too but it isn't working either

69

----------


## dondon

does this auto lure?

----------


## delllover

how does it loot auto loot dosn't work

----------


## Turgah

Anyone have been banned for using this? You know that GMs use a program to search for players with other programs running than WoW, and if the bot program is on the bottom bar on the desktop, they can easily find out. So I'm not trying it out till you get it to not be on the bottom bar  :Smile: 
Email reply to [email protected] (please)

----------


## Cypher

> Anyone have been banned for using this? You know that GMs use a program to search for players with other programs running than WoW, and if the bot program is on the bottom bar on the desktop, they can easily find out. So I'm not trying it out till you get it to not be on the bottom bar 
> Email reply to [email protected] (please)


.................

/facepalm

That is all.

----------


## GReddy18

eh, another non-working fishing bot. this gets old after so long. =( ... so many fishing bots tried out, so many stuff downloaded to get it to work. and it dont even work. sadly

----------


## Furnurgler

> eh, another non-working fishing bot. this gets old after so long. =( ... so many fishing bots tried out, so many stuff downloaded to get it to work. and it dont even work. sadly


Greddy18, you want to elaborate on this. Whats not working for you?

eh, another one of these useless posts where somone says 'it's not working' and doesn't add any more information so that we can give help. Good job GReddy18.

/sarcasm off

----------


## ruf

nice fishing bot

----------


## trancehax

Sorry my sarcasm button is broken, though I have the +rep button, I have used it, but first I'd like to say nice program, works like a charm, 2 primal mooncloth bags full of savories ( FTW )

:beerbang:

----------


## Truck

remember to restart wow when you change your video settings.. that fixed the problem for me

----------


## killer86

IWANA is a fish in japanes
here is a pic  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://hemingwaysaien.up.seesaa.net/image/iwana.jpg

----------


## ziao

thanks killer86 :P

----------


## Kotzu

someone pls post a link to BEEP profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andy123

When I first load the program, it tells me to click on the bobber colour, but it hides WoW so there is no bobber.  :Embarrassment: 

There is only a grey box screen. Later when I use Stormwind profile since I can't make my own, it will target the Bobber (in wailing caverns instance) but not loot when a fish is caught, tried both with and withot autoloot on.

----------


## fjux

ehh i downloaded iwanna, but it doesnt work it find the dobber correctly but it imidietly clicks on it without having a fish on it........
how can i get it to work right?

----------


## ziao

> someone pls post a link to BEEP profile


you can make profiles your own, just type BEEP where it says 'stormwind day'

also updated first post

----------


## noobert

it dosen't ever click the bober, it just keeps on clicking the fishing button

----------


## MuffinCake

Should i gonna be banned if i used this?

----------


## noobert

it dosen't right click the bobber when it goes up and down. How can I fix this?

----------


## Robopwn

What type of programming language did you use to make this?

i currently want to learn a language and what you made looks tight

----------


## Andy123

Does no one know how to fix it, so it will loot/click the bobber?

----------


## Wonderboy

Works like a charm man great work! I had to fiddle with it but i got it to work... one tip some addons interfere with it (for me it did). But for next update maybe put a few secound in between casts to make it a bit more human like.

----------


## cdonis84

turn off auto loot corpse.. 

but im also having problems now. it instantly finds the bobber and clicks it, anyone know of a fix?

----------


## kohoved

is this still working or is it detected? just wanna know before i use it

----------


## Andy123

Auto-It scripts usually can't be 'detected', atleast from what i've heard.

----------


## Cypher

> Auto-It scripts usually can't be 'detected', atleast from what i've heard.


 False, if things like InnerSpace and Glider can be detected than AutoIt sure as hell can. Whether Blizzard cares enough about little Fishbots enough to code detection of them into Warden though is another matter.

----------


## Murderdoll12

When i try create a profile, it goes grey (wow that is), so i cant select a colour lol.

----------


## kohoved

doesnt do when im using it.

----------


## Andy123

> When i try create a profile, it goes grey (wow that is), so i cant select a colour lol.


Same for me. A box opens and WoW is hidden (can't alt-tab select it either).

----------


## cdonis84

window mode?

i can only fishbot in a few places.. for some reason in some waters it will find the bobber and then just right click it real fast.. anyone know of a solution??

----------


## Stryker336

This is the only fishing bot that detects the bobber for me but it only clicks on the bobber after it splashes less than half of the time. Anybody know why it dosnt always click after the splash?

----------


## b1ackcat

I think I figured out how to fix this dreaded "finding the lure but not clicking it."


First, I know nothing about coding or programming, so I'm just going off intuition, but it seems to me like the right-clicking action for the lure comes from the bot doing a color check. When it sees the cursor change from the gear back to the hand, it knows the bobber is moving and it's time to right-click. 

so my suggestion is, when setting up your profile (this is not hard I don't know why people are having a problem with this):wave:, and you're clicking a color on your screen. Click the red feather, and click as far to the right as you can, trying to select a color that's brighter than the rest of the feather. This ensures that the cursor finds around that spot, and that the bot will know to click once the lure moves. :bowdown:

----------


## spk209

Hi i am fairly new,  :Big Grin: 
trying to use the bott, but everytime it casts it will find the
bobber and instantly click on it, not giving time for the fish to
bite. :yuck: 
was wondering what i am doing wrong or how this can be
resolved.

any help is greatly appreciated.
+rep to the first person to actually helps me with the problem :wave:

thanks in advance 
SPK209

----------


## ziao

im getting a new laptop in a month, and i will buy a gamecard with it. untill then you'll have to do with this bot, and when i can play wow again, ill update this one so the not right clicking issue will be resolved

so hold on, a new version is on its way

----------


## Missaar

Thanks alot, love fishies

----------


## inkz

Need Help !!!!!!!!!!!
This pisses me.. It just click fishing and then it click's on the fishbobble thing. How to stop ?

----------


## spk209

I have figured out my own problem,
I D/L the old fishbuddy and got it to work,here is what i did: 

by trial and error, set the tolerance lvl high to like 100
then subtract slowly by 5's
on my computer i have a range from 0-110(depending on the color darkness of the water)
you will notice that it does not keep clicking on the bobber when you are close to the "Magic #" . i was reading the other posts and someone posted

" If it clicks and clicks when you cast with out giving time for the fist to bite that means you have the TOLERANCE set too high"

just trial and error guys find the right # for you.

my new # is that even though i set the color by f9 sometimes after the fishing meter is gone or just about gone, it will click on to the bobber and then i find my self in the water. 

if anyone has problems pm me and i will see what i can do

Thanks again Ziao for a great program
although i use the old one :Stick Out Tongue: 

at work right now will post better steps

----------


## minibite

hehe nice find

----------


## Robopwn

make mo money make mo money lol

----------


## RaZz0r

Hi when you like update this bot i rly love it is rely easy to use but is it any way to like pick a option what fish you want to loot and what fish you don't want to loot like me when i fish in wc i only want devine fish not the other cap lvl 5 fishes you get in ther please try to add a loot option /beg

(sorry 4 my bad eng)

----------


## skippy742

Yes it would be great to get this fishing bot updated. I, myself have started using it to get from 1-115 but problem is it won't loot

----------


## Skalla

You got my DL! safe in latest patch EU?

----------


## RaZz0r

i have used it from 1-375:P it kick ass but as well try to add a loot filter to it and if you don't get loot turn off aouto loot corps 

(sorry 4 my bad eng)

----------


## ziao

> Hi when you like update this bot i rly love it is rely easy to use but is it any way to like pick a option what fish you want to loot and what fish you don't want to loot like me when i fish in wc i only want devine fish not the other cap lvl 5 fishes you get in ther please try to add a loot option /beg
> 
> (sorry 4 my bad eng)


such an option isn't possible in autoit, you'd have to download the addon called 'lootfilter' for it, sorry

----------


## ziao

> Yes it would be great to get this fishing bot updated. I, myself have started using it to get from 1-115 but problem is it won't loot


turn of autoloot if you see the lootwindow but the bot doesn't loot

----------


## worseelite

works great thanks! +rep

----------


## Happy2k

Working ok, but a few problems.

There are alot of lost fish that doesnt get looted - it doesnt register the bober jumping.
If the bober-color is found when the bober is close the the in-eye view, it sometimes gives problems if the bober then lands far even when the bot is active - it cant find the color.


Ive got a few ideas:

1.: Make a "whisper-alert". Something that makes the screen flash or so (I only fish with bot when im watching TV nearby).

2.: Add auto-bait attatcher.

3.: Some way of letting you know that you actually cought a fish (easier to see if you actually do catch something, or if the bot is set up wrong).

4.: Make a function that allows you to set an amount of fish that the bot must catch, and then exit game. This is far more safe than letting the bot fish all night long.

5.: Make it possible to choose how long the bot must fish, and then exit.

----------


## darkblader

ok, i'm a first time poster and first time botter, so please go easy on me. I dl'd the IWANA and set it up correctly (steps were very easy to follow on this thread, thank you) but I noticed that when it runs, all the buttons and chat boxes disappear, I'm no programmer, so if someone could please give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you

----------


## kenzie1000

probz use this looks good

----------


## KillerDart

where did the help on hand go?

=/

----------


## Tamaroth

Nice work +Rep.

----------


## kyoumi

Really good Tool GJ

----------


## kelanthang998

try it , very easy to use , and ... thank you very much

----------


## Sultra

Excellent bot :3

----------


## flamingopelikan

Really nice  :Wink:  Top 5/6

----------


## A2152225

DarkBlader - the interface(boxes) disappearing can be solved by pressing ALT+Z it hides them so(i guess) it doesn't interfere with colors

----------


## Farty boy

I've tried ur little program! It's great! Tnx man for sharing it!!

----------


## Bunnyen

what can i say? exellent.

----------


## ohdaesu

This is the first fishing bot i have used, and its working fine for me, well done.

----------


## Azsde

It doesn't work for myself ( sorry for my english i'm french ) iwanna doesn't want to launch the fishing spell but the fishing spell is on the fist actionkey ... When i push enter for type a text Iwanna write every 6 or 7 seconds : 1 

I suppose that i try to launch the spell but he can't ...

Can someone help me please ?

----------


## |uigiii

what its |owst hz?

----------


## Happy2k

Do we soon see an update?  :Smile:

----------


## 1337person

mine only auto click like 1 out of 10, im Fishing Delights in Barrens and all videos are set 2 low and i got windows mode, u know whats the prob?

----------


## wezzi

Hey, GJ but it doesn't right click on the dobber when it splashes.. any ideas?

thnx!

----------


## dabigbear

Currently broken?

----------


## bongrips4jesus

I don't think it's broken, it works perfect for me. I leave it on 2-4 hours at a time and always have a bag full of Deviate Fish when I come back.

----------


## Verpin

Where do you fish at? Currently I am trying to fish at the forgotten pools but it never ****ing clicks the bobber

----------


## Siegen

this is meant too be used at the latest patch right ? because i dont wanna risk being banned for just trying it out

----------


## Davey9105

could someone upload there working profiles because this really is making me mad because my mouse goes over the lure and NEVER clicks like once in 10 times it will click if you could please upload your profiles +rep

----------


## Kubiatsu

Mine seems to only click like 3/10 bobs, which is kinda annoying. Is there any other fishbots that work better at the moment? Or will this recieve an update soon?

----------


## Davey9105

nope i think hes done making all his programs public because he thinks that someone stole his coding but idk he might have changed his mind

----------


## Happy2k

This bot works almost perfect if you know how to use it.
Do this:

- Change all video to lowest details (resolution doesnt matter)
- Move cam so there is 3/5th water on the screen
- Chooes the color from a bober that isnt close to your char

That will help alot.

----------


## Davey9105

nope... still barely works... and its never actually cought a fish for me

----------


## Kubiatsu

> This bot works almost perfect if you know how to use it.
> Do this:
> 
> - Change all video to lowest details (resolution doesnt matter)
> - Move cam so there is 3/5th water on the screen
> - Chooes the color from a bober that isnt close to your char
> 
> That will help alot.


It still only works like 40% of the time, tried multiple profiles in different locations. Problem is it doesn't seem to pick up the bob when a fish bites aswell as it use to.

----------


## kinna

very easy to use +rep

----------


## Pappe2

Is this detectable? and will i get caught if i use it? :s

----------


## mamer

I use it all the time and im fine. I really recommend it.

The only thing I dont like is that I cant use my computer for anything else but WoW.

----------


## PwnzorPony

I dont know, it didn't work for me!

----------


## Wannabe_hero

This bot is amazing, I got 150 fishing in 1 night. Only problem was I caught only about 40 fish, it would open the window but not take the fish, Never mind. Great bot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Restinpeace

any updates?

----------


## grevexz

you said to be at the computer so you can answer any whispers but when i start it my ui hides...^^

----------


## ziao

you are totaly right, DOH im stupid >.< anyway you can change the INI to not hide the UI when starting the bot

----------


## buzzaugust

Ok i tried so many bots now and im getting tired. When i start bot it auto recast the fishing pole after 3 seconds. So it wont capture any fishs.

----------


## GKV

TY Ziao for taking the time to make this program.

Unfortunately I couldn't get it to work. Where are the profiles stored? i just unzipped it to my Desktop & see a profiles.ini but cant find my specific profiles.

If anyone is able to get this to work in WC please show us where and maybe upload your profile for us. Thanks!

----------


## Zungate

It's quite simple really.

1) If it doesn't loot the fishes
-Disable Auto Loot Corpse in interface settings

2) If it recasts all the time, it is because you clicked the wrong spot on your bopper.
Simply terminate program (F11) and create a new profile where you try clicking another part of the bopper.
Keep trying - it'll work eventually. And it wont work with the exact same spot all the time as it is depending on lightings etc. 

As for a suggestion, it would be nice if it could auto attach lures  :Wink:

----------


## GKV

> It's quite simple really.
> 
> 1) If it doesn't loot the fishes
> -Disable Auto Loot Corpse in interface settings
> 
> 2) If it recasts all the time, it is because you clicked the wrong spot on your bopper.
> Simply terminate program (F11) and create a new profile where you try clicking another part of the bopper.
> Keep trying - it'll work eventually. And it wont work with the exact same spot all the time as it is depending on lightings etc. 
> 
> As for a suggestion, it would be nice if it could auto attach lures


Did you find any way to delete old profiles?

The problem I have is inside WC its very dark, so I will keep trying maybe I'll be lucky enough to get it right.

----------


## Zungate

> Did you find any way to delete old profiles?
> 
> The problem I have is inside WC its very dark, so I will keep trying maybe I'll be lucky enough to get it right.


Yeh, they're in profiles.ini - below the tag [PLACES] look for the profile name you want to delete.
Delete the line with the profile name you want to remove, save and close the file.

----------


## GKV

> Yeh, they're in profiles.ini - below the tag [PLACES] look for the profile name you want to delete.
> Delete the line with the profile name you want to remove, save and close the file.


OK thought so. TY +rep

----------


## Patrixa

good work on the bot.. but why cant i give rep Oo

----------


## Syndrome of a Downs

Nice Job!  :Smile:

----------


## epicfusion

Works very well for me. i dont have to change any of my video setting like i think i read in the readme file. thanks for the great fisherman.

----------


## Platos

I tried this earlier tonight, had the same problem alot of people have reported at first, my bobber would go out, the mouse would go over it, but no click. After changing the profile from the SW day to one of my own for the night, and pushing my graphics settings back up from where I'd lowered them, I solved it.

Also for people who are fishing whilst in the room, but watching TV/Reading/Generally doing other things, I've added the 'Whisper Enhanced' addon, which should show up if its googled for.

This should be handy incase any suspicious GMs whisper you.

It keeps whispers up on your screen instead of fading in the chat box, as well as making a sound when you receive a whisper. I personally replaced the default sound with the bunny troubles wav from the first link when googling for 'alarm wav'

"You've got troubles Mac!"

Apologies for not linking, as my post count isn't yet high enough.

----------


## Nicotine

So, Im a newb when it comes to bots, although I have been playing WoW for a year+... I have a few Q's.

1- Are "Auto-It" applications undetectable by Warden?

2- If so, how?

3- Would you say this bot is safe to use on an account I REALLY don't wanna lose, assuming i'm not AFK fishing, watching for whispers etc?

----------


## 97036

> So, Im a newb when it comes to bots, although I have been playing WoW for a year+... I have a few Q's.
> 
> 1- Are "Auto-It" applications undetectable by Warden?
> 
> 2- If so, how?
> 
> 3- Would you say this bot is safe to use on an account I REALLY don't wanna lose, assuming i'm not AFK fishing, watching for whispers etc?


Warden can see all the executables you're running etc, etc (unless they hide with rootikits) but you can simply change the name of the .exe  :Smile: 

I'd say it's pretty safe to use, just make sure you don't leave it on for a long time etc.

----------


## thekilla23

i hav all video settings to lowest and zoomed still it right clicks but not on the bobber so it doesent get fish.

----------


## robertstuart3

for dat lil pic to set the bobber when any1 opens it does it just make a blank page?

----------


## oneoneone

Verry nice but could you make it to wait 1-2 sec before recasting after looting coz sometimes it skips loot coz of that
but its a very cool one thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jaydizzle

well, i got the right color and it can find the bober, but then its splash tolerance is low, after using it for 7 hours, it only caught like less than 10 fishes, any suggestions?

----------


## gizzar

does anyone know of a fish bot that works same as glider, i dont want to pay money for glider if all i want from it is the fishing part

----------


## Bowowner

Works perfect for me =/.

----------


## zplatter

Mate, do you know why I can't rep you? I really like this bot and it is really noob friendly^^

----------


## Maxmaximuss4

it's so cool bot !!! but , im see too , that Im dont catch any fish lol ^_^and how it Loot ??... Please help

----------


## HalfSlant

Has anyone had success using this in outlands to catch the good stuff? Since it doesn't auto-lure, most of the fish just get away. There is an addon called fishing buddy that has an auto lure feature, maybe there is some way to get them to work together?

----------


## valiliv

as many have noted, fishing outland without lures is a nightmare.

there is an addon called "Fishing Buddy" that will cast for you on double-clicking water, and every 10 min the same double-click will apply a lure (if you have some in inventory).

it seems the same function could be easily programmed into auto-it, or perhaps something that works in conjunction with Fishing Buddy (ie sends a double-click every 10 min).

Any ideas from author or programmers? this would make a world of difference.

----------


## xem

recently signed up here and found this. i have to say its really awesome, i think id of died trying to level fishing manually so thanks very much for sharing your hard work  :Smile:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Just like everyone noticed, the cursor moves to the dobber but it won't click, thus not looting the fish. I've got the video settings ratings low to, but still it wont click the dobber. Dont know if the answer is already given, but whats the solution to make it working, as in clicking the dobber?

----------


## valiliv

> Just like everyone noticed, the cursor moves to the dobber but it won't click, thus not looting the fish. I've got the video settings ratings low to, but still it wont click the dobber. Dont know if the answer is already given, but whats the solution to make it working, as in clicking the dobber?


it does work... first off you may be better off going UP in video settings not down, 2nd keep trying with different parts of the bobber feather during your setup (usually the red feather). it will work.

----------


## Adis

dosent work, but keep in mind that blizzard can see that your using a third party program ant that is what this bot is, but still good work on the script

----------


## HalfSlant

Has anyone figured out a way to get this, or any, fishing bot to work nicely with the fishing buddy addon? ie. make the bot double right-click instead of hit "1".

----------


## bimbo

> dosent work, but keep in mind that blizzard can see that your using a third party program ant that is what this bot is, but still good work on the script


Can u please give this person a Nobel prize ??

OT: this addon was great  :Big Grin:  first time ever i read a book while fishing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthonyrox8

still needs sum work... i was using it for 20 mins and caught 3 fish yeh and also it wont right click sumtimes but great work  :Big Grin:  +rep for this

----------


## stormcrowsix

> still needs sum work... i was using it for 20 mins and caught 3 fish yeh and also it wont right click sumtimes but great work  +rep for this


No sorry, the program doesn't need more work, your setup does...

I have been fishing on twink with it (0-150 friday during the night)
Fishing on a lvl 70 alt (from 0-375 - still running while I am at work, went 1-225 yesterday evening, and then 225-300 during the night, now hopefully 300-375 during the day)

The best thing to do imo is just stand in Wailing Caverns, to be more precise, go stand where Naralax the dramer is, since that is a good spot to fish since there are no mobs.

You can find naralex the sleeper by entering WC, running down till the road splits (left , right, down in the shallow water) and then just go right, follow the road over the bridge, right again, then left. There you will see a druid asleep on some sort of an altar.

The trick with this spot is: mind the torches!
The torches toss a red glow upon your dobber, that's why the color of it always changes, and the bot has a hard time finding it.
There are several places in the cave where naralex is where you can fish, but imo the best spot is when you enter Naralex' part of the instance, that you turn immediately left and fish there.


(taken map from worldofwar.net)

The piece i marked as red is the best since there are no torches there, and the water has an even blueish color(no different shadows or lights), wich makes it easier for the bot to find your dobber.

Just face the wall, step in the beginning of the water, scroll in your char, position the screen so that you have 4/5th of the screen with water and only the top 1/5th wall, and go for it.

When you start up a new profile, just let the program search for the color red of the red feather that is on top of you dobber.

Now, at this location I am lvling since skill 75 (cant remember if I attached lure or not, bring to be sure to avoid fishes escaping) and i already trained here till 300 (and going up atm)

With my setup, sometimes he catches a fish that he doesnt really loot, but I do not care, cause I went to bed having 64 slots open, and I woke up and bags where full, he catched over 1200 fishes, he got a nice green ring (the one ring) and from those 1.2k fishes there were 300+ deviate.

So, to all the people who still do not understand the program, I will try to explain one more time (I spended almost 3 hours learning how to set up the program on different surfaces, so just hang in there and you will make it)

1. - Download this awesome fishbot from the zipfile that is in the bottom of the first post, the real link doesnt work
2. - Start WoW
3. - Start fishbot

4. - Close fishbot - if you look into the Iwana folder a new file will be created, here you should schange randomtitle form 0 to 1 on a live server

5. - Open fishbot again
6. - In WoW change in videosettings the screen to windowed mode (maximized i did not enable)

7. - Put the fishingskill (icon) on your first slot of your first bar
8. - Go stand near a water, try to take water that has an even color, no shadows or anything in it... The water in the canals in Stormwind is superb to learn

9. - Scroll into your character, so that you see "through his eyes" (yeah, they like to call it 1st person, I know :P )

10. - go to fisbot and put your cursor in profile and type for example Stormwind setup (you will need to make a lot of profiles to get everything working. DOn't care about names, just be sure to write down what are the good profiles for you to use, and afterwards you can alter the names or delete profiles in the .txt file that is created in the Iwana folder)
11. - click start - the fishbot will tell you that such a profile does not exist, if you want to create one, and on confirm you will need to retype the name. Fishbot will bring WoW to foreground again, cast the fishspell and take a screenshot

12. when you see the screenshot a message will come that you need to select a color. Click ok -your cursor changes into a cross- and click on the dobber. As the message said, take a well seen color, the red feather in blue water, the blue feather in pinkish water, whatever.

Below I have made some marks on a screenshot to explain a bit better.
First choose the color you are gonna go with, red or blue. As you see by the 2 squares in the water, red is better contrast with the water then the blue.
So, when you go for the red feather, select in the screenshot that Iwana fishbot gives you in the top of the red feather (of top of the blue if that is the case). Why the top? It has a brighter color there!
Don't select the part of the feather i marked with stripes, the colors go dark there and give some confusion for the bot.
Never select the dobber itself cause most of the time it will not work.



Sometimes it can happen when you fish in Moonglade for example, that the water is really bright, and the greenish light in moonglade gives you dobber a dark color, and a bad to see difference between the red and blue.
the trick in such cases is: make your screen 5/5 water instead of 4/5 water, so you only see the bright water, and click the darkest part of the feathers, closest to the dobber. The bot will then search for the darkblue/black color instead of the red or blue, and will still find it.

13. When you succesfully targetted the right color, the fishbot will pop up again, and you can click start... and sit back...

Remarks: 
*The creater of this superb program (I wanna have your babies pl0x) saud that it is best to change your videosettings (lower), but I found out that (at least for me) this is not required.
All settings are at max and fishing is working fine.

* If the bot immediately click the dobber immediately after cast / the bot finds it but doesnt click it / the bot doesnt find it / the bot finds it, clicks it too fast / slow you didn't pick the best color... Redefine profile is the only way to solve

* if the cursor "finds" another point, something in the water, a plant, a wall or another object, you need to adjust your view, so you see more water in the screen then 3-4/5, or redefine the color

* If the bot finds the dobber, clicks it (so you see the lootscreen come up) but he doesnt loot the fish, deselect auto loot

And then finally, a few tips, common sense, but still usefull;

I have seen that some people ask for a lootfilter or something similar, but you can do it more easily...
Lets say that you go afk botfisch in the Wailing Caverns for Deiate Fish
- Go (bot)fish till you have 2-3 stacks of deviate
- Unravel the stacks and put 1 deviate in every slot
*done*
The fishbot will fish, try to loot every fish he catches, and since there is no more bagspace he will leave the fish in the water and just continue fishing, thus ending up (after a loooong time) with only deviate fishies in your bags!
Faster and easier then any addon  :Big Grin: 

If you want to "see" the loot, the skillup, whispers, ... you need your interface... But it is adviced with any fishbot that you disable it to avoid confusion from the bot.
For me, it depends where I am fishing, but the bot does not go to my interface/buttons/whatever when they are open while he is fishing, I have no problem with it, but thats your own choice.
You can just bring up your interface by doing alt-z while he is fishing...

And last but not least...The noise the program makes really got me crazy while reading book/being on vent while autofish. I tried to replace it with another sound, but fishbot didn't want to play the new sound, and it just went on without any sound... Win=win situation  :Big Grin: 


Sorry for my grammar mistakes, srry to repost the "how to" but since a lot of peeps still have probs I wanted to give a more step by step guide, once again. I realize that a lot of the "answers" and "tips" I gave are already up somewhere in this topic (not all!) but I think it would just be nice for someone who just starts with this program that he can see everything in one piece.
If you still have something you do not get, please say so and I will try to answer too.

Now, a few things that bother me / questions I have:

* I have heard that the textures of water in Outlands give problems. Anyone has experience with that?
* I heard that fishing without lures gives problems in outlands (fish got away or just not high enough). Are there addons that can apply the lure automatically without interfering with the bot, so that you have a full afk fishing bot WITH lures? Tried some addons but didn't get it working)
* This question is also asked in an earlier reply, but is there a good addon that lets you replay to a whisper in a natureal way (after setting up or something?)

----------


## valiliv

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...-lure-o-o.html

for auto-lure solutions

----------


## stormcrowsix

Thanks a lot, link not working but found it anyway...

Another question... Always when there is a patch there are things that don't work properly anymore, or they get detected by warden while once they werent. I understand that this is not possible to predict in advance, but since 2.3 will hit tomorrow, I fear that this superb program will not be working anymore... 

Will a program like this (since its no bot like glider or whatever but just a program that "finds a color" and clicks it) will need an update too, is there a possibility that they build in a new thing in warden to find stuff like this bot, or doesn't that apply to bots like this one (since I can't seen to find a "bot" like this different then a bot like glider, or am I wrong?)

----------


## stormcrowsix

Are there people using this in 2.3 already?

----------


## stormcrowsix

Still save in 2.3, been fishing yesterday from 20h till 10.30 this morning (14h30 straight) in Wailing Caverns on a lvl 60, and been fishing today from 15h till 22h straight with a lvl 70 in Outlands (zangarmarsh) and even found the new weather beaten journal... So this bot is still safe imo...

----------


## tttommeke

stormcrowsix, make a new threath with that guide. Because not alot of people come and look at page 13 for it :P

----------


## kkillz

time to go make my self some gold ty ; D

----------


## kkillz

mine wont work it goes over the float but it dosenot click it when it bobbs

----------


## Xevio

Great, But Somthing Is Errors And Doesnt Work unless i restart

----------


## stormcrowsix

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post421822

----------


## zenteo

Nice work +Rep

----------


## exarkun

I figured out what was the problem. You do not need to lower your video settings, as stated in the readme. Especially do NOT lower your spell level detail. Keep this on high, as this setting is what shows the splash of the bobber getting a bite. Without this, the bot will not click.

----------


## Vaungt

I've never used a more frustrating fish bot. 2 hours I worked with the damn program doing everything everyone mentioned, and nothing worked. I'll never use this again.

----------


## menphis

can i use this bot on a normal server or is he detectabel?
sorry for my bad english

----------


## JrCool

hmmmm it started fishing and with a ~90% chance it works great!

BUUUT after 6 fishes i get no loot?!
I get the skills, but i want some fishes too ^^ (just one word: "DEVIAT"  :Wink:  )

Please make an option to set a pause between the catches.
My ping is between 90 and 150 ms and it's to fast witch starting the next catch.

----------


## bam1

nice gj man

----------


## worseelite

After i changed water iv gone from 99% catch rate to 0% it only take the courser over the feather color red and clicks the water is blue/clear whats wrong?

----------


## ziao

> After i changed water iv gone from 99% catch rate to 0% it only take the courser over the feather color red and clicks the water is blue/clear whats wrong?


did you make a new profile when you switched area's?

----------


## Kappa

I've got another good spot in WC, behind naralex theres a whale bone thing in the water I get on it and aim at the light blue wall. I usually get like 7 out of 10 casts from there

----------


## worseelite

> did you make a new profile when you switched area's?


Like 30 ..

----------


## mkultra.

I can't get it to work I try it but it never clicks when the dobber thing sinks...

----------


## R0w4n

If you guys can't get this bot working - try reading the guide.. Really, its SO simple! And this is "teh sex" fisher!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

+Rep!

----------


## kyle395

awesome bot went from 160 fishing to 375 overnight(took time at 225 to do fishing quest and 275 to read fishing book) and farmed 557 deviate fish. ez would rep if i could

----------


## Nickwahh

+rep great work

----------


## Nickwahh

I won the fish tourny in BB yaya haha

----------


## Bennyrub

Think this has already been asked but does this work with the new version of mac osx leapard?

----------


## ziao

sorry, windows only mate  :Frown:

----------


## zzzbug

No one got banned yet?Wow

----------


## ziao

why are you zo amazed by that?

----------


## p0ke

Great work mate, +rep : )

(Remember me if i forget, got 24 thingo >.<)

----------


## Nelzon

This is just a brilliant helper... It worked flawless (99% catchrate) in Stormwind while leveling my Fishing skill. However it doesnt seem to work as good in Terokkar Forest (0%  :Frown:  ) but well, I guess I am doing something wrong...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drew77

> This is just a brilliant helper... It worked flawless (99% catchrate) in Stormwind while leveling my Fishing skill. However it doesnt seem to work as good in Terokkar Forest (0%  ) but well, I guess I am doing something wrong...


make sure you r setting up a new profile for each area you fish in and for each time of day or night...just "type" the name of location and either day or night then click start...it'll cast your bobber and take a screenshot then you just click the most outstanding part if the bobber...sometimes you might need to delete the entry from profiles.cfg if you have a bad cast and do it again

----------


## tttommeke

It doesn't matter were you set him up, your skill will always rise at any content you are. (You can go from a lvl 1 place from 1 fishing to 375 fishing) so if you want to level your fishing up, stay in stormwind.

----------


## drew77

> It doesn't matter were you set him up, your skill will always rise at any content you are. (You can go from a lvl 1 place from 1 fishing to 375 fishing) so if you want to level your fishing up, stay in stormwind.


true but this bot is useful for more than lvl'ing your fishing skill...my cooking is also at 375 and i use this to build a supply of fish to cook for well fed and enlightened buffs and they can't be fished from stormwind

----------


## zzzbug

Because with the guide everyone would be going to WC and as such GMs would know where to look for if they want to start banning =)

----------


## Joethemagicalhobo

> true but this bot is useful for more than lvl'ing your fishing skill...my cooking is also at 375 and i use this to build a supply of fish to cook for well fed and enlightened buffs and they can't be fished from stormwind


The bot works flawlessly when it comes to catching the fish, however it doesnt seem to KEEP/LOOT the fish. anyone know what i'm doing wrong? I tried it on both auto-loot and the normal settings in game

----------


## vegeta_man111

ok, i have a quick question. i am assuming by how people are saying it that this is supposed to be a walk away and it will do it for you bot. well, i cant seem to get it to click the bobber for me to level my fishing. it works perfect, other than it doesnt fish for me, Lol. anyone tell me what i am doing wrong?

----------


## KaiXXV

I've used Iwana for a while now and recently I've been stumped as to why it won't click to loot. The cursor follows the bobber perfectly, but it just won't loot. >_<

----------


## sseeker

In the beginning it won't work, but now it runs perfectly. Well, it won't catch every fish, but all in all, i have to say:great program.
Unfortunately i can't rep...

----------


## frostlord22

Great program! +rep if i could  :Frown:

----------


## drew77

> The bot works flawlessly when it comes to catching the fish, however it doesnt seem to KEEP/LOOT the fish. anyone know what i'm doing wrong? I tried it on both auto-loot and the normal settings in game


1. Auto-Loot must be off
2. Make sure your spell detail is maxed in video settings




> ok, i have a quick question. i am assuming by how people are saying it that this is supposed to be a walk away and it will do it for you bot. well, i cant seem to get it to click the bobber for me to level my fishing. it works perfect, other than it doesnt fish for me, Lol. anyone tell me what i am doing wrong?


...same as above




> I've used Iwana for a while now and recently I've been stumped as to why it won't click to loot. The cursor follows the bobber perfectly, but it just won't loot. >_<


I had the same problem...when 2.3 patched...my settings were all reset...meaning that spell detail got turned down in video settings...turn it back up and you should be fine!

Also...to anybody having difficulty catching fish in certain areas...I found a macro to automatically put a lure on your pole

/cast "LURE'S NAME"
/use "YOUR POLE'S NAME"
/cast Fishing

just put this macro in your number 1 slot instead of the regular fishing...it'll put a lure on if you don't already have one and ignore the command if you do

I didn't write it...just found it on another forum...mighta been general...but credit to whoever found it out anyway.

Hopefully this helped some of you... :Wink:

----------


## KaiXXV

Thanks a lot to the above poster.  :Big Grin:  It worked! Too bad I have to wait until 20 to get above 150. XD

----------


## Redalb

Edit: NVM posted something already mentioned in this thread.

----------


## TieZy

The Download Link is Expired  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Joethemagicalhobo

> 1. Auto-Loot must be off
> 2. Make sure your spell detail is maxed in video settings



I had already done this and it still wasnt working. however i tinkered around with it and turned ALL my settings up to max and it finally worked. ty for your help though

----------


## Lysvir

Is there a way to use some kind a "stealth mouse" or something, so I can run the fishbot in the background while I surf on the net?

----------


## dtk

Look at my guide http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ing-guide.html

This bot is a non inject one so it is not possible to do that. You can make the wow screen smaller and surf the net that way though.

----------


## Lysvir

I tried to make the screen smaller, but it seems like the program requires the mousearrow to be inside the game at all time!

----------


## drew77

> I tried to make the screen smaller, but it seems like the program requires the mousearrow to be inside the game at all time!


it doesn't matter how small you make it...the mouse has to be in the window and WoW has to be "on top"

if you can find a way to navigate with keyboard and without bringing your browser to the front...

----------


## ugotnubed

Wow, this is weird. It never clicks when the bobber splashes.

----------


## drew77

> Wow, this is weird. It never clicks when the bobber splashes.


This has been posted before...
1. Make sure auto-loot is off
2. Turn spell detail (in video settings) to max

if that doesn't work turn all of your video settings up

----------


## mefat687

this fishing this is great.. anyone know a good mod for a whisper.. something that might tell ppl that if they not on the friends list they are ignored.. tyvm for Iwana

----------


## drew77

> this fishing this is great.. anyone know a good mod for a whisper.. something that might tell ppl that if they not on the friends list they are ignored.. tyvm for Iwana


yeah.../dnd

----------


## anazei

I have a little problem.

First of all:
Auto-loot is turned off
All video settings are set at high.

The problem is that the bot finds the bobber almost 99% of the time, clicks it and most of the time it also loots.
So far so good.

But I watched it for a while and it happens quite often that a fish bites, the bot clicks the bobber and the loot window opens but no fish is looted.

Inventory is not full.

Any idea why it doesn't loot the fish from time2time?

----------


## drew77

> I have a little problem.
> 
> First of all:
> Auto-loot is turned off
> All video settings are set at high.
> 
> The problem is that the bot finds the bobber almost 99% of the time, clicks it and most of the time it also loots.
> So far so good.
> 
> ...


in your profiles.cfg make sure you have:

toggleinterface=1

I've noticed that when it's set to 0 there are occasional glitches
also replace your fishing skill with a macro:

/cast "LURE'S NAME"
/use "YOUR POLE'S NAME"
/cast Fishing

and try using a lure...even at 375 some areas need a higher skill level

----------


## bedak

He said he think iwana is something on latine language etc. 
LoL russian moran !!! You want to fool us? We all know... your girl name is IVANA.

Bot is dead... maker quited cus some1 "had stolen" "his" code ... LOL and lawl

----------


## anthony1981

Love the bot cant wait for the second release of it  :Smile:

----------


## pingu

Okey guys, im thinking of getting this, etc when i go to school, are in wc for abit longer then 5 min ;p (when im fishing)...But its that. i got 2x accounts, and i dont want to loose any of them...tho my second acc can i loose, but i dont want to loose the first 1!

So how big is the chance of getting banned, for using this "bot"?

----------


## drew77

depends mostly on if any pc's notice you're not responding to tells and inform a gm...you can have an auto respond to tell say that if they're not on your friends list they will be ignored...this is not an injected bot and if you follow the readme it will change it's window name everytime you activate it

----------


## Snusmumriken

Hi there! 
Dunno if this just happens to me, but the Iwana thing rightclicks the bobber almost immediately after being thrown in the water. No fishes hook in less than 1 sec, see? XD
Can some1 help me out ^^
I mean like it doesnt wait till somethings hooked =/ great thing though, +rep

----------


## Snusmumriken

Sry guys newbie me didnt read the first sentence in the first comment :P
figured it out, so nvm it  :Wink:

----------


## natt_

duuude  :Big Grin: . nice work mate! no more ah deviate buying!


-edit! damn :/ it hooked 1 fish! ive tried 200 colours its only aim for the bubber but never clicks it when its something on the hook :'( /qq

----------


## Tamaroth

If you have auto loot on, Turn it off.

----------


## simaxe91

rly nice :Big Grin:

----------


## KRSjr

you guys think this is better then wow glider fishing?

----------


## quatrecheese

Ok, so i sat here reading posts and tweaking settings, and i finally found the solution to 2 major problems. The first is that sometimes the bot will just sit there and click as soon as it finds the bobber. The way to fix this part is set all video settings to the lowest points. However, now you have the other problem, where it doesnt click when a fish bites. Here is the solution to that one. Under your video options, set your spell detail to the highest setting. This will make it so the splash effect occurs and then it will loot. I have mine set to auto loot with these settings on windowed mode at 800 x 600 resolution and it hasnt missed once. Happy hunting.  :Big Grin:  Oh and i almost forgot +Rep :Big Grin:

----------


## toazron1

This bot is great, a few places I had the instant bobber click problem however changing the color fixed it. I did have problems using the built in color finder, so I did it the old fashion way with photoshop and wordpad.

----------


## Eratoc

Best fishing bot there is.

----------


## mrterrifico

freak man i cant get it to work. itll take a screenshot of like a small part of thelower screen. and if i get the dobber to go there at the bottmo and click the feather itll jus keep casting without catching anything. can anyoen help me?

----------


## drew77

> freak man i cant get it to work. itll take a screenshot of like a small part of thelower screen. and if i get the dobber to go there at the bottmo and click the feather itll jus keep casting without catching anything. can anyoen help me?


Read the tutorial at the beginning of this thread...if u follow it step by step you should get it to work.
If you're still having problems read the other posts...most issues have been solved in them.

----------


## miyakeke

Is this still undetectable even with the 2.3 changes? I'm paranoid, but I really don't want to level a third character to max fishing legitimately.

----------


## delicious

Has no one been banned yet? I'm paranoid, but I really don't want to level a third character to max fishing legitimately.  :Frown:

----------


## heliros

I'd say that that was a clear doublepost if it weren't for the fact that it's two different users ;3

----------


## drew77

> Is this still undetectable even with the 2.3 changes? I'm paranoid, but I really don't want to level a third character to max fishing legitimately.





> Has no one been banned yet? I'm paranoid, but I really don't want to level a third character to max fishing legitimately.


So far nobody has reported being detected or banned. I've been using this since I found it here in October.

Some points to remember are:

1. Don't use it where somebody is going to walk past you and notice that you're just casting and clicking...Iwana does this a little faster and more frequently than a hume can and they might notice this and try to talk to you and notice you're not responding.

2. Set yourself to /DND ...people sending you a tell are more likely to leave you 
alone.

3. Don't sell tons of Savory Deviate Delite...it looks suspicious to see the same toon selling more than about 10 stacks or so.

4. Don't leave it on for hours and hours.

----------


## Xink

Ok, guess it works but.. when i try to make a new profile it bugs..
It makes a screenshot and i need to click on it.
But when i do.. nothing happnes.
Im doing something wrong?

Also, im using Vista 64 bit, tried using the compability thing but didnt work for me.

----------


## drew77

> Ok, guess it works but.. when i try to make a new profile it bugs..
> It makes a screenshot and i need to click on it.
> But when i do.. nothing happnes.
> Im doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, im using Vista 64 bit, tried using the compability thing but didnt work for me.


As far as I know this won't work on Vista. But you can try using virtual pc

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/dow...c/default.mspx

it'll allow you to boot xp inside vista (assuming you have a copy of xp) and then you should be able to run it windowed with Iwana in it.

----------


## anazei

It works fine with Windows Vista 32bit... I'm running it myself without any problems.

Don't know if it works with the 64bit Version.

----------


## Redalb

it works for me on vista x64... I do have a strange bug though. After fishing for a while my camera gets moved somehow. Always to a point to where it isnt able to see the water well enough to continue fishing.

----------


## Rivus

Just got a little problem here... It was working for me about 1 week ago... And now I start wow, do all as it is needed, press begin... It does use the "Fish" ability, it makes my cursor move onto the bob and then when the bob "jumps" it just doesn&#180;t do a thing!  :Frown:  Could someone help me ?

----------


## phreec

> 1. Don't use it where somebody is going to walk past you...
> 
> 2. Set yourself to /DND... 
> 
> 3. Don't sell tons of Savory Deviate Delight...it looks suspicious to see the same toon selling more than about 10 stacks or so.
> 
> 4. Don't leave it on for hours and hours.


Just go into Wailing Caverns (inside the instance) and put the fishbot on, leave the computer on for the night and WHAZAAA, bags filled with deviate fishies and some other crap when you wake up :>

Also, mail them to a bank char and auction them, or multiple chars to make it look less suspicious.

----------


## poskegg

Really great bot ! =D

+rep

----------


## jahiti

I got problem it doesnt loot for me :S Oh and when it should loot it targets like somewhere else.Most of time it tries to click tree far far away ..
Had turned OFF autoloot FTW

----------


## ziao

turn OFF autoloot, do people read the readme's these days :P?

----------


## drew77

> turn OFF autoloot, do people read the readme's these days :P?


Obviously not...or any of the posts in the thread either

----------


## ziao

really annoys the hell out of me sometimes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mort-e

every time i have tried to use it, the cursor always seems to hover over a tree or something, i have tried adjusting the vidoe options, my camera angle and fishing in different places. any ideas on why it aint working?

----------


## Virtualmanu

nice programs

----------


## faeske

well it keeps typing .. but it doesnt autocast how to fix this? first button is fishing, and its binded to 1

----------


## Slippers

I used this bot, it misses sometimes but at least I can do something to level my char's skills while I'm asleep!

I loved it. Worked fine for me. Followed the guide and Read-me and got it to work on the first try. +Rep

----------


## GilbertO

Very good, i was a big fan of Fishing Buddy, but this, this kicks ass.
Thanks for such great programs =)

----------


## taco2

Hello Ziao.

My name is Nicklas, and i am useing your fishing bot, but the only problem came when i tried to fish in terroker forest :S when i made the profile it begun to fish but the only problem is that when it cast the bobber it move the mouse and click right after :S i dosn't wait till there comes a splash what can i do ?

----------


## drew77

> Hello Ziao.
> 
> My name is Nicklas, and i am useing your fishing bot, but the only problem came when i tried to fish in terroker forest :S when i made the profile it begun to fish but the only problem is that when it cast the bobber it move the mouse and click right after :S i dosn't wait till there comes a splash what can i do ?


1. Go into profiles.cfg and delete the terokkar profile.
- make a new profile

2. Make sure all of your settings are at lowest except spell detail.
- I've noticed that IWANA seems to register other events as a splash (i.e. waves, rain)

3. Certain areas require higher than 375 skill try using a lure and replace your fishing skill in the #1 slot with this macro

/cast "lure"
/use "pole"
/cast fishing

----------


## Schabbot

It's work so fine! Thank you very much! +Rep

My Key "1" is used by a spell and i didn't want to change it everytime i go fishing. So I made a macro. Also for AUTO-LURE.

- It will normally cast my standart-spell (Earthshock)
- When a fishing pole is equipped
1. Use a lore, if needed.
2. Fish!!!

English:


```
/cast [equipped:Fishing Pole] Bright Baubles
/use [equipped:Fishing Pole] Arcanite Fishing Pole
/cast [equipped:Fishing Pole] Fishing
/stopmacro [equipped:Fishing Pole]
/cast Earthshock
```

You have to change the code for your needs!
Earthshock => Your normal "Key-1"-spell
Bright Baubles => The lure you want to use
Arcanite Fishing Pole => Exact name of your fishing pole



German:


```
/cast [equipped:Angelrute] Helle Schmuckstücke
/use [equipped:Angelrute]Arkanitangelrute
/wirken [equipped:Angelrute] Angeln
/stopmacro [equipped:Angelrute]
/cast Erdschock
```

Ihr müsst den Code auf eure Wünsche anpassen.
Erdschock => Euer gewünschter Hotkey "1" - Zauber
Helle Schmuckstücke => Der Köder, den ihr verwenden wollt
Arkanitangelrute => Der genaue Name eurer Angel

----------


## badman10

thanks for this fiching bot ! 
BIG THANKS to quatrecheese for his post which kill my problem  :Big Grin: 
+Rep!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kl3vr

> Ok, so i sat here reading posts and tweaking settings, and i finally found the solution to 2 major problems. The first is that sometimes the bot will just sit there and click as soon as it finds the bobber. The way to fix this part is set all video settings to the lowest points. However, now you have the other problem, where it doesnt click when a fish bites. Here is the solution to that one. Under your video options, set your spell detail to the highest setting. This will make it so the splash effect occurs and then it will loot. I have mine set to auto loot with these settings on windowed mode at 800 x 600 resolution and it hasnt missed once. Happy hunting.  Oh and i almost forgot +Rep


OMG THANK YOU, setting the spell detail back up to max worked like a charm for me!!! i turned everything down like was suggested and it wouldnt react when the baubel "bobbed" but now everything works. i wish i could +rep but, settle for eternal gratitude?  :Big Grin:

----------


## moxie11

I have a issue with setting the bobber color, when it allows me to click on a feather instead of reverting to the wow screen it goes to a blank white screen. Please help  :Smile:

----------


## Powrpak

well .. gonna try the spell detail up to full.
Hope it works because havent been able to catch a thing since the major update a few months ago. Was almost ready to give up on this one.

----------


## Powrpak

Definately getting frustrated now.

Previous problem:
Would cast no problem but would never click bobber when it bobbed.
Resolved:
Set spell detail to high.

NEW PROBLEM:
Now it clicks the bobber alright.
BUT . . . .
10% of time it waits for the bob and catches a fish
90% of time it clicks the bobber the second the cursor moves to it
Doesnt even have a chance to wait for a bite.

Grrrrrrrr!! ... AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!! ... 

I have WoW windowed at 800x600.
24 bit color (24bit depth 4x oversample)
Tried lower but changes nothing
All video settings are set to lowest except spell detail to high.

Anyone have any thoughts or have had this prob and managed to fix it??
I used this addon for months with no probs and since the major update a 
few months ago i couldnt catch a thing. Would love to get this working again.

----------


## jenkins21

wow this bot is working great for me, loots 95&#37; of the time

i only have one problem, while watching this bought work i saw it catch some green item, when this happed an window confirming "that if i loot the item it will be bound to me" so istead of saying yes the but just kept going, thus i didnt get the loot.

so if anyone one can help me with this i would be great cause i dont want to miss a great item this bot might loot

----------


## drummerdude204

If found it what we all were doing wrong all should be low EXCEPT spell detail change video so everything is down except make spell detail all the way up

----------


## Mawy

link expired :/

----------


## Rhin

Fishheads, fishheads, gonna catch some fishheads *Whistle*
Love this bot, making fishing more fun because i watch tv meanwhile

----------


## Phazzer

A-MAZING! It works for me 95% of the time. Only thing was it didn't activate the bobber a few times. Fished for 5 hours straight, no problems. 99% undetectable (Go where people can't see you and you're fine).

----------


## chic1264

where's a fresh bots ??

----------


## Ltork

Link Expired apperantly  :Frown:

----------


## snuffz

i love this ive been using i for about a week! -- link works fine to me

----------


## Eepi

Is it possible to change the fishing bobber color to... lets say bright pink or something so the bot would identify the colour more easily? I haven't used this for a while, so does this still work in 2.3.3 and is this undetectable by Warden?

----------


## [Goshan]

just curious but virustotal gives me this


CAT-QuickHeal 9.00 2008.01.07 Worm.AutoRun.k

Ikarus T3.1.1.15 2008.01.07 Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao


ive heard about false reports and fake patterns and whatnot, is this one?

still its an awesome tool, ive tried it on my trial account (2.3.3) and wasnt caught and it worked fine. :Sylvia:

----------


## maclone

its coded with autoit and some anti-virus programms detect this as suspicius

----------


## Crapling

Finally got the bot to actually catch fish, woot! Thank you very much. ^.^

----------


## Brucey69

The bot doesn't click the bobber when the fish bites... Can any1 help?

----------


## drew77

> The bot doesn't click the bobber when the fish bites... Can any1 help?


Learn to read...this topic has been covered many times throughout the thread.

----------


## Thaid

My bot dosent right click  :Frown:

----------


## sphero

> 1. Go into profiles.cfg and delete the terokkar profile.
> - make a new profile
> 
> 2. Make sure all of your settings are at lowest except spell detail.
> - I've noticed that IWANA seems to register other events as a splash (i.e. waves, rain)
> 
> 3. Certain areas require higher than 375 skill try using a lure and replace your fishing skill in the #1 slot with this macro
> 
> /cast "lure"
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the Makro - but, wouldnt it cast it "every time"?

----------


## [Goshan]

> Awesome! Thanks for the Makro - but, wouldnt it cast it "every time"?


No it will just give an error message, ive been using a macro like that aswel but instead of "pole"and "lure" i just used this 

/cast 0 1 (0 = first bag, 1 = bag slot 1)
/cast 16 (16 = weapon slot)
/cast fishing

helps alot if youre starting from scratch.

----------


## Eepi

does that macro apply fishing lure every time you press the macro?

----------


## Detzett40

Hey guys thanks for all the support/help on this thread... I finally got it to work after reading through all these pages. I set my video settings all to max and I catch fish almost everytime with no recasts. TY for the help and also to those who are still posting questions, PLEASE READ THRU THE TOPIC, all the answers are in here.

----------


## Joakim1

I need help author  :Smile:  i have been reading a bit but i couldnt figure out why it doesnt loot the bobber when it splashes.
It looks like it renews the throw when i get a fish, but it doesnt pick up the fish i got. therefore i dont get skill.

Please help, thank you

edit: i'd like to add that i disabled all the mods i have, but still i got the same results

----------


## cdk

did you check auto loot? cause its workign great for me

----------


## Nevoron

Hey i got 2 questions.

Is this still save after the Warden Update i mean PiroX is AutoIt aswell and ppl are getting their asses banned.

2nd question would be about the macro on page 20.

/cast 0 1 (0 = first bag, 1 = bag slot 1)
/cast 16 (16 = weapon slot)
/cast fishing

Wouldn't this add a lure everytime he casts or does it check if there allready is one?

----------


## Eepi

I want to know same things as Nevoron...

----------


## R0w4n

> Hey i got 2 questions.
> 
> Is this still save after the Warden Update i mean PiroX is AutoIt aswell and ppl are getting their asses banned.
> 
> 2nd question would be about the macro on page 20.
> 
> /cast 0 1 (0 = first bag, 1 = bag slot 1)
> /cast 16 (16 = weapon slot)
> /cast fishing
> ...


Would like to hear the same thing.. Safe?  :Embarrassment: 

2. use this macro!  :Wink: 

/equip Arcanite Fishing Pole [YOUR FISHING POLE]
/cast Bright Baubles [YOUR LURE]
/use Arcanite Fishing Pole [YOUR FISHING POLE]
/cast Fishing


What is does is, equip your fishing pole, if not allready on and then bring the little glowing hand up (like when you buff someone) and then it applys it onto your fishing pole (and it only cast lure when ever its not on  :Wink:  - So no, It WONT apply a new lure every time you press the macro  :Wink: )

----------


## drew77

> I need help author  i have been reading a bit but i couldnt figure out why it doesnt loot the bobber when it splashes.
> It looks like it renews the throw when i get a fish, but it doesnt pick up the fish i got. therefore i dont get skill.
> 
> Please help, thank you
> 
> edit: i'd like to add that i disabled all the mods i have, but still i got the same results


1. Turn Autoloot OFF
2. Turn Spell Detail to High in video settings
3. Turn all other video settings to LOW
4. Pull your head out of your @$$ and read previous posts

----------


## R0w4n

> 1. Turn Autoloot OFF
> 2. Turn Spell Detail to High in video settings
> 3. Turn all other video settings to LOW
> 4. Pull your head out of your @$$ and read previous posts


I love you! <3

----------


## Slapper

I'll be honest, I still had to tweak, instead of setting the graphics on low, I had mine high, and it worked, saying that auto loot shouldn't be checked, doesn't have to be true 2.

----------


## Zing!

Love it!!! What will the improvements be in the next version? (+rep when I can again)

----------


## weedwakka

Ok, so i have one little problem to sort out and im set, i have set up to fish in Nagrand and for some reason it catches the fish but will not loot them from the window, My auto-Loot is turned off, all my video settings are low and my spell detail is high.

It works perfectly in Terrokar, but i cant get it to loot in Nagrand.

Please Help

----------


## Zing!

That beep thing made me jump!

----------


## ziao

rofl XD
(filler)

----------


## R0w4n

> That beep thing made me jump!


Just delete the sound file when it gets anoying  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> rofl XD
> (filler)


So Ziao I trusth that your fisher still safe right? (REALLY love it  :Big Grin:  Best I've ever used! And so creativ!  :Wink:  But the sound can get alittle.... from time to time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## acidburn135

I wanna know if this bot is still safe to use, and if anyone has been banned recently from it?

----------


## drew77

> Ok, so i have one little problem to sort out and im set, i have set up to fish in Nagrand and for some reason it catches the fish but will not loot them from the window, My auto-Loot is turned off, all my video settings are low and my spell detail is high.
> 
> It works perfectly in Terrokar, but i cant get it to loot in Nagrand.
> 
> Please Help


Nagrand has a higher difficulty than Terrokar...
try using the lure macro and put it in your "1" button

/cast "lure name"
/use "fishing pole name"
/cast Fishing

*before you ask...it will only put the lure on if you don't currently have one on

----------


## drew77

> I wanna know if this bot is still safe to use, and if anyone has been banned recently from it?


I'm still using it and haven't been banned yet...if you follow the directions and rename the .exe and the file folder and set the random name in .cfg to 1 you shouldn't have any probs.

----------


## acidburn135

is there anyway to know if someone is whispering u? It makes that chat bar minimize so I dont know if someone is talking to me or chcking to see if i am botting?

----------


## acidburn135

anyone know if there is a way to see or hear if you get incomming messages?

----------


## joejoe317

who needs a fishbot lol i think i got my skill from 300-350 just by fishing lurker out in ssc lol

----------


## bloodseaker05

after i take a screen shot on WOW how do i look at it?

----------


## Redoctober

pretty good

----------


## Eepi

Nice bot. Works perfectly! +2rep
EDIT: Can't give rep: "Can't give rep to this post"... O.o

----------


## drew77

> is there anyway to know if someone is whispering u? It makes that chat bar minimize so I dont know if someone is talking to me or chcking to see if i am botting?


2 ways

1. In profiles.cfg change toggleinterface=1 to toggleinterface=0

or

2. Get ChatSounds | World of Warcraft Addons | Curse

----------


## ubrpwnt

Having probs 1with this... it doesn't right cli1ck AT ALL. Can anyone help?1

----------


## ubrpwnt

Err wait does this require any manual labor because it wont loot the fish or right click - just puts coursor over the bobber lol.

----------


## drew77

> Having probs 1with this... it doesn't right cli1ck AT ALL. Can anyone help?1





> Err wait does this require any manual labor because it wont loot the fish or right click - just puts coursor over the bobber lol.


Are you ****ing stupid or did u just never learn how to read?

----------


## Eepi

This bot works perfectly! Just botted at the place mentioned in this. I botted over night and over school day; got almost 800 Deviate Fishes and about 250 Raw Bristle Whisker Catfishes (for food.. im lvl 18 :P).. Just disabled "Auto check AFK" (or whatever it is) from Interface Options and just typed /afk... Not a single whisper or report or anything. ^^

----------


## acidburn135

Is this bot still undetectable? Because I am currently fishing in WC, I tired this on a tiral account over night in SW for 3 days without it getting banned. Just dont want to risk my main, if this has now been detected and people are getting banned.

----------


## begeek

any solution for the bot doen't right click and loot? (i am at wc)

----------


## Nemonik

Very nice bot! + rep!

----------


## acidburn135

Is this detecable by Warden, or Has anyone been banned from using it yet?

----------


## Danimoth

Realy useful and easy to understand...a little difficult to set up if u don't have patience....just try many times in the same spot and you will all catch the right code...as soon as i have enought fishing code i will try to make a list of them and post it.
+rep (if only i could  :Frown:  )

----------


## sphero

I have some problems since a week - i cant pick up a colour which works =/
I had it catch 90%+ but now... 10% max.

Has anyone recoloured the feathers or any other part of the floater? That would be really helpful

----------


## drew77

Whenever there is a new patch WoW resets video settings to their defaults...check them and make sure that it didn't lower your "Spell Detail" setting

----------


## CNZ

Two questions...

1) What is the AFK time, sometimes I start this and I come back and it appears I have been disconnected from WoW for being AFK? Anyone know if you get booted for being AFK too long while fishing? Please inform and is there a way around it? Thanks!

2) Ziao, is there anyway (on a future release) you can make the program have a time limit function? Like I can enter fish for 30 mins then have wow close or something to that extent? If not, I am sure I can code a program to just close the fisher / WoW after 30 mins, but if you could embed that into a future release that would be awesome! Thanks homie!

----------


## jbrauman

Just a little help for all the guys who say the bot doesn't loot 100% of the time - I believe this is due to the fact that after the bot clicks the bobber, it immediately casts another line, sometimes causing wow to 'break out' of the looting window, causing you to lose your fish. Put this macro into slot 1 instead of fishing:

_/castsequence Fishing(FISHINGTYPEHERE),_ 

There is a space at the end of that macro, after the comma, make sure you include that.

Cheers!

----------


## carlgeis

Wicked thanx

----------


## andyice

really nice, but would be cool if you could add a option to turn chat on? just so you can reply to people

----------


## jbrauman

> really nice, but would be cool if you could add a option to turn chat on? just so you can reply to people


Try pressing ALT-Z  :Wink:

----------


## sphero

> Whenever there is a new patch WoW resets video settings to their defaults...check them and make sure that it didn't lower your "Spell Detail" setting


Whenever i start fishing i set it to my "fish-bot-setting" ^^ 800x600, everything at lowest beside Spell Detail and windowed mode - worked perfectly! 

I was able to catch the right colour again after many many trys... well after changing the spot i had to setup a new profile and i couldnt catch a colour which works again >_< ... but thats not all, 1 out of 10 trys he found the blobber but didnt right click... i was like WTF ^^

Dont get me wrong, i catched like 10000 fishes already with this awesome bot and normally i know how to setup a new profile and so on... but out of a sudden he wont right klick anymore - like he was saying > ENOUGH, I caught 10000 fishes, im done  :Big Grin:  ..know what i mean?

So if anyone has any Idea why he starts doing this after sooooo many hours of fishing, please let me know. Also, it would still be great if someone could finally edit that freakin blobber/floater to a pink or whatever colour and make it more easy to catch a colour... or maybe anyone knows a programm (website) to edit such things. I'm about to learn how to mod those files an recolour them myself...

btw. i wrote down some outland fishing spots for HORDE (with screenshots). I managed to catch 2 epic mounts at these spots without beeing ganked once ^^ (I didnt fish the mounts but so much fish  :Big Grin: )
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ngspots-3.html
maybe some people have use for...

----------


## phoenixhilord

i got a freaking keylogger from this damn bot it took me a month to get my account back cause blizz locked it and i had to send in all mypaperwork for it just a warning THIS BOT MAY HAVE A KEYLOGGER IN IT

----------


## sphero

hmm, im using it a long ass time already - no keyloggers so far

----------


## szaharin

hy=)

Can i loot bop items with this bot? example the Mr. Pinchy..

----------


## T3h Sorrow

how detectable, or noticed, is a fishing bot?

----------


## ziao

> i got a freaking keylogger from this damn bot it took me a month to get my account back cause blizz locked it and i had to send in all mypaperwork for it just a warning THIS BOT MAY HAVE A KEYLOGGER IN IT


yeah sure, i think most people on mmowned know me well enough to know i would never do such thing.
You come to a wow hacking site, so you are probably using other hacks / bots aswell, so that's where it might be from.
My bots contain no keyloggers, i promise you :Wink: 

don't worry about a keylogger, it's false alarm!

----------


## CNZ

I accidently left this bot on overnight, and luckily, no problems! I used the triviabot anti-afk thing so that I wasn't AFK, filled bags with fish!  :Smile:  Thanks! +rep

----------


## phoenixhilord

this was the only bot i was using when i got the keylogger cause i was only wanting a fish bot

----------


## drew77

If this bot's a keylogger it's news to me...it doesn't sound like you had a keylogger...just that you got caught Botting.

I've been using this bot since October and have had NO problems.

----------


## ziao

> this was the only bot i was using when i got the keylogger cause i was only wanting a fish bot


that's too bad for you, i swear to .. whatever, i'm not a believer, but you get my point

MY BOT CONTAINS NO KEYLOGGERS OR ANY OTHER BULLCRAP

you're making me cry :Frown:

----------


## dreameer111

So is this detectable by warden on live servers?

----------


## Eepi

Well atleast not to me.. I've been fishing like 2 weeks with no bans or warnings or anything... Just don't bot in popular places, I would recommend botting in instances or such..

----------


## ziao

> So is this detectable by warden on live servers?


as far as i know it has never been detected, and i don't expect it to be in the near future.

----------


## Dunkel.Nebel

All I can say is, awesome job with the bot! I've not downloaded it -yet- but I'm going to  :Big Grin: 

I've been wanting a fishing bot recently. I think I heard of yours earlier this week, but I couldn't find it anywhere.

Good post, good post.

----------


## bezike

so i downloaded this and it works partly..... so like i was in SW and i clicked SW day profile and then i clicked start it took away the UI and started casting but then the cursor would just jump to a random place not the bobber and even when it did go to the bobber and it bobed it wouldnt right click, ive got auto loot and auto attack turned off anyone have any ideas?

----------


## drew77

make your own profile
run windowed 800 x 600
spell detail high
other settings low

----------


## ziao

> so i downloaded this and it works partly..... so like i was in SW and i clicked SW day profile and then i clicked start it took away the UI and started casting but then the cursor would just jump to a random place not the bobber and even when it did go to the bobber and it bobed it wouldnt right click, ive got auto loot and auto attack turned off anyone have any ideas?


like drew77 said, you should make your own profile, each computer requires different settings (because colors look different on each pc), just type in a new name where it now says 'stormwind day', and click start. then just fllow the instructions

hope this helped, if not, it did not help oO

----------


## bezike

aight i managed somehow to get it to right click and now the window pops up and i have autoloot on but it dosent loot....

----------


## ziao

read the readme, it should be turned OFF

----------


## Rokh

Whenever I start with a new profile, everything is normal and then when the screenshot window comes up it is just a picture of grey instead of a screenshot. (where I would normally click the bobber to tell it where I would like it to click it is just a grey window.) Any ideas?!?!!?

Edit: I have my resolution set to 600x800 and all of my video settings are turned completely down except for spell detail.

----------


## juztyn

ziao, will you have my babies?

I love you and this program!

----------


## Eepi

Ziao btw, are you going to update this bot soon? I would love to have option to auto turn-off bot after time you want. And it would be good to have option what shuts computer too when bot closes.

I would love to see these changes!!  :Smile:

----------


## ota-kun

At first it didn't catch the fish either, but after making the spell details to max there is no problem....works fine for me  :Wink: 

What are good dungeons where you can go fishing without killing mobs or where you can stealth to a good place? (so you can't be noticed from other players^^)

----------


## 5vin

> At first it didn't catch the fish either, but after making the spell details to max there is no problem....works fine for me 
> 
> What are good dungeons where you can go fishing without killing mobs or where you can stealth to a good place? (so you can't be noticed from other players^^)


Wailing Caverns is always a winner, especially if you got the savory deviate delight recipe. If you dont its usually around 100g on the AH. There's a guide on here somewhere where in WC its best to fish, try the guide in the first post here :>

----------


## sindas

sweet. does anyone know if this is 100% safe to use? i wanna get my fishing level up but fishing is tiring.

----------


## VisionX

I'll give it a try. Fishing takes forever haha

Thanks heaps

----------


## drew77

> Whenever I start with a new profile, everything is normal and then when the screenshot window comes up it is just a picture of grey instead of a screenshot. (where I would normally click the bobber to tell it where I would like it to click it is just a grey window.) Any ideas?!?!!?
> 
> Edit: I have my resolution set to 600x800 and all of my video settings are turned completely down except for spell detail.


only thing i can think of is if u changed the screenshot key binding on the UI
try reseting all of the bindings to default or re-download iwana...u might have gotten a bad DL

----------


## ziao

no, this is a common issue, i'm not sure what causes it. however a new version should not have this problem.

----------


## Clandest

wow this is WAY better than the bot i was using before!

+Rep

----------


## crazy08

i got it running, but it just keeps casting over and over before the fish even bite. It doesn't wait for the bobber to bounce before recasting. What am I doing wrong?

It just keeps casting every 2 - 3 seconds. And when it does click the bobber, there are no fish on it.

Autoloot is off
Spell detail high
rest set to low
tried all resolutions from min to max at 1920 x 1200

/cry

----------


## yalura

Dear Readers,

I have now used this most excellent of fishing bots to creat two grandmaster fishers starting from fishing level one. It is simple to use, adaptable to any conditions, and fully autonomous if needed. Well done Ziao!

Thank you,

Yalura, Lost Princess of the Iron Age

----------


## serall

Greetings, thanks Ziao for an awesome bot. Mines is partly working. It can find the bobber and fish (which means my fishing skill is leveling), but for some reason its not looting the fish when the window comes up. 

Like I said, I've been gaining skills though so its not a big deal that it won't loot the fish. But since I'm in WC, it'd be great if you can find a way to solve this problem, since it looks like i'm not the only one with this problem and I miss making deviate delights =)

PS. I've done everything that was said on the guide and I've also disabled all addons.

Ohh yeah, if people are unsure whether they have autloot enabled or disabled, the following script will disable autoloot:
/script SetAutoLootDefault(0)

----------


## ziao

serall, if you are sure that your autoloot is turned off, there's only one thing i can think of, do you have any hotkey assigned to the shift button? because that's what it does, it shift-clicks the bob

----------


## drew77

> i got it running, but it just keeps casting over and over before the fish even bite. It doesn't wait for the bobber to bounce before recasting. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> It just keeps casting every 2 - 3 seconds. And when it does click the bobber, there are no fish on it.
> 
> Autoloot is off
> Spell detail high
> rest set to low
> tried all resolutions from min to max at 1920 x 1200
> 
> /cry


Are you zoomed in to First Person View?
Are you creating your own profiles?

----------


## serall

Wow, that fixed it Ziao, thank you. I had my autoloot disabled, but there was no auto loot key selected. After selecting shift, it started working. Again, thank you!

----------


## pludd

What's wrong when the bot clicks the bobber before a fish is on it? it just says "No fish are hooked"

----------


## drew77

> What's wrong when the bot clicks the bobber before a fish is on it? it just says "No fish are hooked"


It's recognizing some other event as a "Splash" which is what the bot uses to detect when you've got a bite. The actual splash is part of "Spell Detail" in video settings...make sure this is set to it's highest setting and all other settings in that category are set to their lowest.

Also...since you're seeing that message I can assume that your UI is still showing...I'd advise turning it off by changing toggleinterface=0 to toggleinterface=1...the bot will sometimes send your cursor to a button or other part of your UI mistaking it for the bobber...remember this bot is a pixel checker.

----------


## razord93

> It's recognizing some other event as a "Splash" which is what the bot uses to detect when you've got a bite. The actual splash is part of "Spell Detail" in video settings...make sure this is set to it's highest setting and all other settings in that category are set to their lowest.
> 
> Also...since you're seeing that message I can assume that your UI is still showing...I'd advise turning it off by changing toggleinterface=0 to toggleinterface=1...the bot will sometimes send your cursor to a button or other part of your UI mistaking it for the bobber...remember this bot is a pixel checker.


Well i got the same problem tryed what you write and everything els but it just re-click it after 4 sec why the program do it?  :Mad:

----------


## drew77

Where are you fishing? Some places...like WC...have torches or other effects going on in the background and if u get a bad reflection from one of them it'll mess up how it recognizes when the bobber should be clicked. The fix for this is to face away from any light source and make sure the area you're casting into doesn't have any of that effect visible.

Also, if other people are fishing around you it'll recognize their casts.

Finally, if it's raining or their are large waves in the water it'll cause think that they're the splashes from the bobber.

----------


## razord93

> Where are you fishing? Some places...like WC...have torches or other effects going on in the background and if u get a bad reflection from one of them it'll mess up how it recognizes when the bobber should be clicked. The fix for this is to face away from any light source and make sure the area you're casting into doesn't have any of that effect visible.
> 
> Also, if other people are fishing around you it'll recognize their casts.
> 
> Finally, if it's raining or their are large waves in the water it'll cause think that they're the splashes from the bobber.


I was fishing in orgrimmar but i tryed also out side orgrimmar at the river that cross from durotar to The barrens no1 was fishing there or any thing at all it took 4 sec and it was over  :Frown:  plz any advise  :Smile:

----------


## drew77

If you've done everything else suggested in the rest of the posts then there's nothing else to say...it'd have to be something in how the program runs on your pc or a faulty DL.

----------


## bjornsen93

This is the greates fishing bot ever!  :Wink: 
I have used it in WC, and fishing deviate fish and cooked it to savory devita fish. After that i sells it on AH. It is working nice. Thx m8

----------


## crazy08

> Greetings, thanks Ziao for an awesome bot. Mines is partly working. It can find the bobber and fish (which means my fishing skill is leveling), but for some reason its not looting the fish when the window comes up. 
> 
> Like I said, I've been gaining skills though so its not a big deal that it won't loot the fish. But since I'm in WC, it'd be great if you can find a way to solve this problem, since it looks like i'm not the only one with this problem and I miss making deviate delights =)
> 
> PS. I've done everything that was said on the guide and I've also disabled all addons.
> 
> Ohh yeah, if people are unsure whether they have autloot enabled or disabled, the following script will disable autoloot:
> /script SetAutoLootDefault(0)


I've got the same problem. Bot is running and finds the bobber and clicks it perfect every time. But I'm not getting loot. I get the skill ups, but after two hours of fishing and I only have 6 fish in my bags that's not right, is it?

When I turn on the interface, i can the the lootwindow pop up and disappear, but the chat log doesn't mention the loot.

Am I doing something wrong? Autoloot is off, and loot key is set to 'shift'.

My latency is somewhere between 180 - 260.

----------


## razord93

> I've got the same problem. Bot is running and finds the bobber and clicks it perfect every time. But I'm not getting loot. I get the skill ups, but after two hours of fishing and I only have 6 fish in my bags that's not right, is it?
> 
> When I turn on the interface, i can the the lootwindow pop up and disappear, but the chat log doesn't mention the loot.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Autoloot is off, and loot key is set to 'shift'.
> 
> My latency is somewhere between 180 - 260.


Almost got the same prob well it worked now it fully fish to the dobber splash little but it don't loot in not even skills i get and wrong thing im doing? :S

----------


## psychosnow

you sir are my hero, easiest 375 fisher I have gotten.

/salute

+Rep

----------


## Marvid

Awsome bot, works like a charm!

+rep

----------


## zomgarnnn

Does it auto lure?

----------


## ozel

great bot! Thanks for this program!!! \o/

----------


## Zeeomen

everything goes good until it is supposed to take a screenshot...every time it is supposed to...it pops up to a separate window and everything goes blank white...what do i do if i cant chose a color of the bobber>? please, someone help me...:banghead:

----------


## drew77

> everything goes good until it is supposed to take a screenshot...every time it is supposed to...it pops up to a separate window and everything goes blank white...what do i do if i cant chose a color of the bobber>? please, someone help me...:banghead:


If Iwana is not taking the screenshot for you, you can do it yourself and use a paint program to find the hex code for the part of the bobber that stands out most then in profiles.cfg under [places] put "name=hexcode" and save it. Open Iwana and the new profile should be in the drop down menu.

----------


## catstyle

Ok...

For all of you guys got the problem I have (had) with iwana didnt click but traced the booper right..
or she missclicked everywhere on the screen.

After XX hours on google and some research of my own.
(different places, lights, amount of water on screen etc)
I found a spot with around 80%, 20% wall, nothing else.. works fine.

To the trick, first I thougt Iwana was broken or hate me, it didnt make a sound, then id made a sound and clicked like frenzy all the time (like 1-2 seconds fishing,s ometimes even before the booper was localized.

Im running widescreen, maxed (run in a window ofc) So then i Lowered it to 800x600, still no diff, I lowered my windows settings to 1024x768 and wow settings to 800x600.. now I dragged my window so it fills so mutch it can on my screen..
Figured this makes the boop more pixelated and ugly.. and hell it did the work for me.

Try play around with the spot and stuff, but first of all, lower your windows resolution, and drag corners of wow to fill the lowered windows resolution, this shure helped me.

----------


## Stroka

When you set your video setting too LOW Set your SPELL DETAIL too HIGH

solves the issue of it not clicking on the Lure

----------


## ubrpwnt

Hey I got a suggestion for Iwana fishing bot. Add a script in it to put your bobber on your pole >_< This'd be a life saver for fishing in Outlands...

----------


## rootio!

There is one:
#showtooltip Fishing
/equip [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
/cast [YOUR LURE HERE]
/use [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
/cast Fishing

Credits goto Eepi :Smile:

----------


## olle23

how safe is actually a fish bot? like how hard is it that someone catches you

----------


## olle23

i cant see the screen shot i only see i whiste screen

----------


## sKaM

If it is targeting the bobber and not looting it you need to set your spell detail level to max and if that doesn't work, you need to get a better color of the bobber.

----------


## wowjhon

hey guys im having a little trouble your awsome programe and i mean its so cool is not looting the lure it goes to the lure but doent do anything can you tell me what im doing wrong

----------


## crlmlny

> hey guys im having a little trouble your awsome programe and i mean its so cool is not looting the lure it goes to the lure but doent do anything can you tell me what im doing wrong


you're not reading the Read Me that came with your bot, youre not reading the 50 posts on this thread alone that say what to do to fix that. 
So I'll help you out and then you can pay it forward to the next person who doesn't want to read.

- All your video settings get set to the lowest setting EXCEPT spell detail, that should be at max detail.
- Make sure you make a new profile and click a feather on the lure that is not a common color on your screen since the bot looks for that color.
- Turn off Auto Loot on WoW's Interface Options.
- Make sure the part of the lure that you click on is not at the edge cause if your lure isn't under the mouse when the bot clicks it, then you won't see anything.

If it's anything other than this, you'll need to be more specific. I hope this helps. but really it has all been listed before.

----------


## streetsurfer

anyone able to get it to loot?
ive been trying to get this work. it gets the bobber but doesnt loot  :Frown: 
Seems like theres no SPLASH that one normally sees outside.  :Frown:

----------


## Jackx

i don't understand... when i like use the bot i always get disconnected in about an hour or a little less :/ please help me

----------


## raydel

ahh, a new fishing bot just what i wanted, great work!

----------


## Astaral

Okay, I know im lazy, but is this detectable by Warden?
If this question is already answered, dont flame me please.

----------


## Astaral

> There is one:
> #showtooltip Fishing
> /equip [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
> /cast [YOUR LURE HERE]
> /use [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
> /cast Fishing
> 
> Credits goto Eepi


Works like a charm, thanks mate :Big Grin:

----------


## Silentulf

Hey dude, I just love your fishing bot, I have probably fished about 20 000 fish within the last months :Big Grin: 

but, when I was trying to make it work 3 days ago it wouldn't take the screenie, only a white pic showed up, and it's been like that ever since :Frown: 

can ya help me out here, O'great one? or anyone else perhaps?

----------


## ubrpwnt

GREAT place to fish in Terokkar forest is under the bridge by stonebreaker, there is a little place you can stand in where the bridge starts from the town. Light doesn't get affected here so it never changes colors.

----------


## JMan806

> Hey dude, I just love your fishing bot, I have probably fished about 20 000 fish within the last months
> 
> but, when I was trying to make it work 3 days ago it wouldn't take the screenie, only a white pic showed up, and it's been like that ever since
> 
> can ya help me out here, O'great one? or anyone else perhaps?


Did you change anything in the last 3 days? (video card, etc.) and what spot where you fishing, I notice this glitch occurs in bright areas for me once in awhile.

BTW again love this bot makes fishing so much more tolerable.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jackx

I figured those DCs were my fault xD thanks a lot for teh bot  :Big Grin:  it really helps a lot <3

----------


## jim3021

is it ud? :O
waaah 3 trojans :O
Virustotal. MD5: a8d4c412f705f504ff3e1afbfb5e1523 Trojan.KillRegistry.origin Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao Trojan.SystemPoser
why is it not autolooting? i tried it on a trail acc but its only throwing out new trys all the time without looting :P maybe 30 trys 1min

----------


## ubrpwnt

> is it ud? :O
> waaah 3 trojans :O
> Virustotal. MD5: a8d4c412f705f504ff3e1afbfb5e1523 Trojan.KillRegistry.origin Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao Trojan.SystemPoser
> why is it not autolooting? i tried it on a trail acc but its only throwing out new trys all the time without looting :P maybe 30 trys 1min


 
Did you change the profile to something of your own and then take a screenie, and select the bobber color? Because if you didn't it won't work. It recasts only when it can't find the bobber, so try changing the bobber color. This is not a trojan, I just finished scanning my computer and it is NOT a trojan.

----------


## ubrpwnt

_There is one:
#showtooltip Fishing
/equip [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
/cast [YOUR LURE HERE]
/use [YOUR FISHING POLE HERE]
/cast Fishing

Credits goto Eepi_

_How does this work?_

----------


## frogi

Great bot the first time I tried, then when I tried it again when making a new profile the screen shot bit wouldn't let me click on the feathers and my normal cursor was there instead of the +. I've tried re downloading it but that doesn't help. Any ideas?

EDIT: Fixed, just rebooted.

----------


## Guntar

> When you set your video setting too LOW Set your SPELL DETAIL too HIGH
> 
> solves the issue of it not clicking on the Lure


THANKS!!! I've red all 27 pages and tried everything! when I red your post I decided that will be my last try and it worked ! thanks really

well it does click but doesn't loot, I don't care loot or not just need to get my skill up

----------


## Labandu

The loot issue solved by DISABLE autoloot in Interface-Menu. 
I had also problems with some Addons like AutoLoot_Fu, so better disbable all that can cause interference withe AutoLoot.

----------


## ubrpwnt

Damnit wheres new version >_<

----------


## illuvatar15

ive seen this question multiple times but never seen an answer and its stopping me from using the bot.

when the screenshot part comes up it is always just a completely white screen. i have nothing to click on to designate color. my cursor turns into the cross but nothing to click.

any help on this one?

thanks much

----------


## Cutb

Thanks for the bot works perfectly!.

If your using Windows vista and cant get it to work, basicly you start
the bot but it wont autocast or anything, than u might need to 
rightclick on the Iwana.exe file, go to the compatibilty tab (second tab)
and enable the box "run this as administrator".
I guess its common sence but yeh, might help someone.

----------


## ziao

> Thanks for the bot works perfectly!.
> 
> If your using Windows vista and cant get it to work, basicly you start
> the bot but it wont autocast or anything, than u might need to 
> rightclick on the Iwana.exe file, go to the compatibilty tab (second tab)
> and enable the box "run this as administrator".
> I guess its common sence but yeh, might help someone.


another tip would be to enable the compatibility mode, and then select winXP (SP2)

----------


## pajay

awesome tool, ty

----------


## ForgottenHope

Here's a question:
Is this supposed to click the bobber for you?
Because for me, all it does is go to the bobber, but I need to click it.
Is that supposed to happen?

----------


## Hellcry200

Ello,
Seems i'm having a problem..i read the guide did everything according to it, but my problem is that the bob recast every 5 sec or so..how am i supposed to catch anything like that oO

----------


## JMan806

> Ello,
> Seems i'm having a problem..i read the guide did everything according to it, but my problem is that the bob recast every 5 sec or so..how am i supposed to catch anything like that oO


Lower your graphical settings but raise your spell details setting.
Also be sure the area you're fishing is not to bright, dark, foggy.
Make sure to get 95% water in your screen, even flowers or trees can throw it off.
After that pick a color on the bobber that is opposite of the surrounding area.

See if that helps, if not tell me where you are fishing and how you set up the location.

----------


## imtel

I love this bot, works great for me ive gotten fishing up to 225 on my rogue extreamly fast.
Love that i dont have to fish on my own x)

----------


## LangBang

Hey, im fishing in wailing Caverns for the "Deviate Fish". The problem is, that when i fill all my slots out with deviate fish, so i dont catch any junk, the "Inventury is full" text comes, and instead of going to the bobber, the mouse goes to the red text.

What can i do?

----------


## Inxzion

Safe to use in the new patch?:confused:

----------


## sphero

> Hey, im fishing in wailing Caverns for the "Deviate Fish". The problem is, that when i fill all my slots out with deviate fish, so i dont catch any junk, the "Inventury is full" text comes, and instead of going to the bobber, the mouse goes to the red text.
> 
> What can i do?


Use "MoveAnything" Addon and hide this text  :Smile:  
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/4864/

----------


## thuggishtwo

> Safe to use in the new patch?:confused:


Hoping someone can verify that.

----------


## ubrpwnt

> Safe to use in the new patch?:confused:


Yes, it is safe, and will be for nearly every patch. It's based script program so its basiclly undetectable. Only way to get banned is if ppl see you or you stay on for longer than a week.

----------


## plex612

seems cool!

----------


## Spacelord

Hi.

A friend of mine also got this bot, but he has a small problem with it. Everything is just fine up untill the looting-part; when he has catched a fish( the bob starts... bobbing(?)) it does not click and loot. Any suggestions to what he might do?

Thanks.

Fake edit: Typos

----------


## Kelthaseatsyou

> Safe to use in the new patch?:confused:


Yes It does work with the new patch,easy to set up +Rep again!

Thanks/Your Welcome!

----------


## sirdavino

FYI yes it is still safe to use in 2.4

----------


## ubrpwnt

> Hi.
> 
> A friend of mine also got this bot, but he has a small problem with it. Everything is just fine up untill the looting-part; when he has catched a fish( the bob starts... bobbing(?)) it does not click and loot. Any suggestions to what he might do?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Fake edit: Typos


This might help, make sure you have auto loot OFF. This is a common mistake, it doesn't loot.

----------


## Spacelord

Yeah, don't think that is it, ubrpwnt, you see, it does not even click the bob, so when he has a fish hooked it just throws out a new bob again.

----------


## Runez

What a treat! ^^

Just tried it over the night and works perfectly. Great job  :Smile: 

Sorry for asking again if this has already been answered, but what language have you written the program in?

Anyways +rep for you!

----------


## Epidromeas

That's is ooober bot good job mate
+Rep for you

----------


## JMan806

> Yeah, don't think that is it, ubrpwnt, you see, it does not even click the bob, so when he has a fish hooked it just throws out a new bob again.


Then his issue is probably the location he is fishing, be sure that you select a good light area where the bobber can stand out from the surrounding area. IE don't pick dark or cloudy places to fish.

Tell him to lower his graphical settings but raise his spell settings as well, this will help the bot locate the bobber easier and loot it.

Also be sure that he is in first person view (zoom all the way in) it is common for the bot to pick an enchanted glowy weapon over the bobber (IE peps with fiery).

----------


## Odo

Is this still working in 2.4? I have no play accounts left. all i have is my main account. has anyone tested or used this in 2.4 live server yet?

----------


## Runez

Ziao - Would you be interested in making an upgrade of the bot to work properly in Outlands by adding an option to automatically apply Bright Baubles, Fish attractor etc. ?

Should be fairly easy to make: You could just make the program use number 2 every 10 minutes and include a macro which will cast Bright Baubles or whatever on your Fishing Pole  :Smile:

----------


## Runez

> Is this still working in 2.4? I have no play accounts left. all i have is my main account. has anyone tested or used this in 2.4 live server yet?


Works fine in 2.4  :Smile:  Im still using it.

----------


## drew77

> Ziao - Would you be interested in making an upgrade of the bot to work properly in Outlands by adding an option to automatically apply Bright Baubles, Fish attractor etc. ?
> 
> Should be fairly easy to make: You could just make the program use number 2 every 10 minutes and include a macro which will cast Bright Baubles or whatever on your Fishing Pole


replace fishing on your 1 key with the macro

/cast "lure"
/use "fishing pole"
/cast fishing

replace the " " with the lure and fishing pole you want to use
if you already have a lure on it will not re-cast the lure

----------


## Runez

> replace fishing on your 1 key with the macro
> 
> /cast "lure"
> /use "fishing pole"
> /cast fishing
> 
> replace the " " with the lure and fishing pole you want to use
> if you already have a lure on it will not re-cast the lure



Lol so easy ^^Why didnt i think of that.. :P

But thx  :Smile:

----------


## pewpew123

I got a little problem the bot doesnt cast for me when i cast myself he finds the bob and loots it but he doesnt want to cast itself, my fishing is in actionslot #1 and i got all addons turned off.

Anyone know wat is wrong?

----------


## ubrpwnt

> I got a little problem the bot doesnt cast for me when i cast myself he finds the bob and loots it but he doesnt want to cast itself, my fishing is in actionslot #1 and i got all addons turned off.
> 
> Anyone know wat is wrong?


He? I didn't know it was a he... oh well..... did you create a new fishing profile because this could be the issue.

----------


## bubassx

nice work dude i appreciate your work  :Wink:

----------


## Guntar

> replace fishing on your 1 key with the macro
> 
> /cast "lure"
> /use "fishing pole"
> /cast fishing
> 
> replace the " " with the lure and fishing pole you want to use
> if you already have a lure on it will not re-cast the lure


never thought about that, thanks!

----------


## Averlexis

Impressive ,thanks!

----------


## pewpew123

> He? I didn't know it was a he... oh well..... did you create a new fishing profile because this could be the issue.


Yes I created a new profile but could keybindings cause trouble?

----------


## Molrid

Very good and easy to use

----------


## drew77

> Yes I created a new profile but could keybindings cause trouble?


Yes keybindings will cause trouble if the 1 key is being used by something else.

----------


## ubrpwnt

> my problem is that when it takes a SS it takes it too early or something so when it asks me to choose the color the bobber is faded like if its just disappearing. its really annoying. and i cant figure it out. other than that it seems like a really awesome bot +rep if i could


This is probably due to use malfunction, it should however automaticlly cast then take a picture of the screen, try pressing action key 1 (where fishing should be on) and let it take screenie. Also make sure your mouse is not on the bobber, it'll highlight it and then screw you up.

----------


## weedwakka

OK this mod works really well but for some reason i dont get any loot the enitire time, although i do get the skillup is have read the entire forum and am using the macro to add a bobber(also working fine).
I see the loot on my screen but i never get it, i have my auto loot turned off and can't figure out what else it could be, any chance of my latency interfering with the bot?

----------


## drew77

> OK this mod works really well but for some reason i dont get any loot the enitire time, although i do get the skillup is have read the entire forum and am using the macro to add a bobber(also working fine).
> I see the loot on my screen but i never get it, i have my auto loot turned off and can't figure out what else it could be, any chance of my latency interfering with the bot?


make sure autoloot is turned off and shift is selected to autoloot

----------


## DrollixX

I'm french, maybe this is the problem, but it doesn't launch fishing and it doesn't click on the feather when it as a fish.

(Very bad english, sorry)

----------


## Arrowfly

Ha Ha nice, leveled my fishing to 275 today, thx  :Smile:

----------


## theduckling

It wont let me download the program  :Frown:

----------


## garfeild

Thanks this is awsome

----------


## weedwakka

OK all that was already done and it just skips looting & casts again, Is there a chance it could be my latency?

----------


## ziao

there is a slight chance that it's caused by a high latency, but its really really slim, unless it's like over 5000

----------


## peterpaul

Is it actually clicking on the bobber when a fish bites, or just continually recasting, or never clicks on the bobber? I had it do that before too, but just kept working with it. Set all video settings to low, except spell detail, and turned off autolooting. Once I actually had to have autolooting on for it to work though. I would pause it every couple casts to just make sure it was looting before I let it roll. Only thing that I hae a problem with is it doesn't always see the bobber and might recast several times in a row before it works.

----------


## Cazy

doesnt work  :Frown: 

sorry for my bad english first

my video details are low, autoloot off, my latence is around 60, fishing on 1, but it goes with the cursor to the feather but let expire it,

could it be cause i'm german?


greetings

----------


## ziao

> doesnt work 
> 
> sorry for my bad english first
> 
> my video details are low, autoloot off, my latence is around 60, fishing on 1, but it goes with the cursor to the feather but let expire it,
> 
> could it be cause i'm german?
> 
> 
> greetings


try putting spell detail on high

----------


## keesmetvlees

How detectable is this? 
looks good btw  :Smile:

----------


## drew77

> How detectable is this? 
> looks good btw


This is a Non-Invasive bot...as long as you follow the directions and suggestions (like setting randomtitle=1) it won't be detected by warden. It scans pixels to detect the bobber and uses the splash to know when to click. 

As long as you're not botting in a populated area you should be ok. Most people suggest instance fishing like WC or BFD...but there are a few world areas that get little traffic...just find yourself an elevated area where you won't be attacked by mobs while fishing (like on a rock next to a waterfall).

----------


## Kowalczyk

I had troubles with this bot at first. I upper my resolution. And had to enable auto loot to get it to take the fish from the loot window. But that was my solution to this

----------


## himynameiscookies

my bot keeps making my cursor go up in the top left corner of the screen and enver moves..anyone know ahts wrong?

----------


## drew77

> my bot keeps making my cursor go up in the top left corner of the screen and enver moves..anyone know ahts wrong?


Is your UI visible?

----------


## Cazy

> try putting spell detail on high


thanks, now it works fine  :Smile:  +Rep <3

----------


## DarkWolf2

thanks you for this cool bot

----------


## Manisher

im gonna try this xD:wave:

----------


## wiimaster

when i try to download this it comes up with an error saying "Link Expired" any1 know how i can stop this and let me download the bot???

----------


## ziao

> when i try to download this it comes up with an error saying "Link Expired" any1 know how i can stop this and let me download the bot???


download the file from the first post, its included as an attachment

----------


## MechDragoon

Hi, Iwana doesn't want to recast fishing. i have to recast (slot #1) each time :s
Do you know why?

----------


## siffer225588

Gonna try this one now

----------


## siffer225588

Wont work for me hmmm?

----------


## romancer_bcl

All right guys for all the people that are having trouble with the program not right clicking here is whats happening, i thought i was having the same problem.

So i made a new profile and made sure the part of the feather i was clicking in the picture was on the very tip. After i did that it still wasnt showing the loot box so i was like WTF. I got out of picture taking mode and in my lewt window it was actually showing me lewting the fishes.

Check for "Char" recieved lewt text, i got 27 stacks of deviate fish today while i was watching it.

----------


## MechDragoon

It seems that i'm alone with my issue, i read all the post but nobody get the same problem as me.
The bot doesn't "autocast" fishing. Could you help me plz?
Sorry for my poor english  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gap

> It seems that i'm alone with my issue, i read all the post but nobody get the same problem as me.
> The bot doesn't "autocast" fishing. Could you help me plz?
> Sorry for my poor english


Most problems come from chosing a "wrong" color, but if the bot is really moving the cursor, getting fish out and not recasting after that, then it seems to be another problem.

Is your "1" on the keyboard bound to your slot #1 ? (The bot presses simulates a keypress)

the only other things I could imagine wrong is either some sort of Keyboard-Mapping tool you have installed, or your WoW-window is not focused.

*and btw ziao*: Thank you for developing and sharing this sweet bot, I love it  :Smile:

----------


## MechDragoon

I checked all your advises, it was ok. But no solution :s My slot #1 is "1" on the keyboard.

----------


## liquidi

Otherwise everything works and seems greate, but bot doesn't loot fish :O
What I am doing wrong?
I made new profile, it asked me to pick 'differend' color from background I picked 'red', so bot hides UI and starts fishing and brings cursor on the red feather, but even when it *pops* bot doesn't loot it =/

----------


## romancer_bcl

liquidi while its running turn yer view back to normal and watch your lewt chat window see if anything happens in there

----------


## mitzaem

nice job with this one !

----------


## drew77

> It seems that i'm alone with my issue, i read all the post but nobody get the same problem as me.
> The bot doesn't "autocast" fishing. Could you help me plz?
> Sorry for my poor english


What is the title above WoW when running in windowed mode? I'm not sure if it's different in non-english versions or if that makes a difference to Iwana but if it is different you may want to get a window renamer and change it to "World of Warcraft"

----------


## liquidi

O.K. turning all addons off and 'defaulting' UI made this piece of art work.
Thank you so much <3~

----------


## Candyflip

@liquidi: The reason that worked is because the default configuration for UI turns off auto looting. You need to have that disabled when running this bot.

Now, I have noticed one bug with this bot. Let me preface this first of all by saying that I love this bot. I don't think I would have had the patience to level fishing without it. Anyways, after using this program extensively in these past fews days, I have become aware of one problem. If the bobber doesn't shake with a fish before the last 1-2 seconds of a cast, the bobber is not clicked. It seems like the line is being recast a bit too fast, resulting in 1 missed fish out of every 6-8 casts or so. Unless this is a bug resulting from improper configuration. However, I'm fairly certain that I have everything set up right; windowed mode, auto loot turned off, gfx turned down to a minimum. Any ideas?

----------


## liquidi

@Candyflip: I acually read the readme file and I did turn autoloot off, then I turned it back on, then I turned it off again and tryed another loot keys, then I made "manual default" (no autoloot and click+shift = autoloot) again nothing happened.

Then after 'defaulting' everything seemed to work just fine.

My best ques is that I had some weird setting that on that messed up colors or something.



P.S. Like anyone would care, but I wanted to try this for fun and made lowbie character, bough Deviate Fish Delight pattern from AH... now this wonderfull bot spends nights in WC fishing Deviate Fish for me to cook and sell on AH....
So far 450g in two nights. Again huge thanks for author! You are the best! <3~

----------


## MechDragoon

I play on the European (French) client. Does it implies some issues?
I still can't use the bot, because it doesn't want to recast fishing. :s

----------


## bedak

This thread still alive? huh.

Ivan Ghrozny Rushckey


Use other bots. This is not good at all.

<3 you all

----------


## Survival

Hello there, i tried downloading this, and from what i've seen it's better then alot of other fishing bots, and easier to set up, though i can't get it to work, everytime i set the colour of the bopper (or w/e) and i start the bot, my mouse just goes to the bopper, and does absolutely nothing else, dosn't press the bopper at all..

HALP PLX <--- ?

----------


## sumkid

Very nice, i made my own fishbot once but i lost where i put it and i deleted the source  :Frown:  lol. +rep

----------


## drew77

> Hello there, i tried downloading this, and from what i've seen it's better then alot of other fishing bots, and easier to set up, though i can't get it to work, everytime i set the colour of the bopper (or w/e) and i start the bot, my mouse just goes to the bopper, and does absolutely nothing else, dosn't press the bopper at all..
> 
> HALP PLX <--- ?


in video settings set spell detail to high and all other sliders to low

----------


## thewhtrbbt81

OK so im pretty new but i tried this bot out and it worked one time after that everytime i try to create a new profile it will cast out take the pic but when it pulls pick up for u to select the color its always a gray pic. I have seen a lot of people post this problem but noone ever responds with a answer on how to fix. I have set all my video setting to there lowest except the spell detail , also have tried wow defaults nothing seems to change the outcome of a gray screen. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  :Frown:

----------


## drew77

> OK so im pretty new but i tried this bot out and it worked one time after that everytime i try to create a new profile it will cast out take the pic but when it pulls pick up for u to select the color its always a gray pic. I have seen a lot of people post this problem but noone ever responds with a answer on how to fix. I have set all my video setting to there lowest except the spell detail , also have tried wow defaults nothing seems to change the outcome of a gray screen. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Try disabling your addons and reseting all of your default bindings...it's either that or lag, though that's unlikely.

----------


## Zing!

Love this bot, changed the sound to the one in the attatchment though.

Also, when I try to +Rep you it says "Cannot rep this post", yet I have 1 rep power?

----------


## Crema

Trouts and Seasons of The Mountain Village - Profile of Iwana 
Iwana is a speciel sort of fish. I believe it's from Japan.

----------


## theworthless

Hey thanks for the new updated one. I had the old Fishingbuddy was a pain to run only caught every 1/12 fish :/

----------


## Rekton

It looks very nice, but the bot dont wait on the splash,
the bot klicks directly with a a strange sound on the right mouse button
why that???

----------


## Crema

it doesnt right click with me :S it finds the bopper and stuff but it doesnt click

----------


## Rekton

okay, i now why it does the reight klick.
because there is a splash, but why is a splash at the beginning?

----------


## Cursed

Works like a charm... I luv you  :Smile:  And I hope you love your 2 new repz

Edit: Weird... Cant rep you for this post or for any other post :/

----------


## drew77

> okay, i now why it does the reight klick.
> because there is a splash, but why is a splash at the beginning?


Turn all of your sliders in video settings to low except spell detail

----------


## drew77

Posted FAQ / Troubleshooting guide in forum

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ing-guide.html

----------


## martinkaca

> Very nice one
> The only problem i got is that it never manages to "catch" a fish
> Maybe im doing something wrong but what i get is the cursor moving to the red feather and after 5 sec of the "fishing" cast it clicks to loot,without a fish beeing on a hook
> i let it run for 2h and it didnt catch any fish
> I dont know how fishbots are ment to work since im using one for the first time,i just wanted to know if its intended to work like that


I am getting the same thing. I am not getting any fish at all. As Testin said, it just recasts every 5 seconds and that is it.

----------


## superfly_

Saw i video of it but it didnt work for me : [

----------


## t41n7ed

you guys need to make sure you have spell level detail all the way up. i had the same issue you fellas are having and this fixed, im not sure if this has been posted before tho. gl

----------


## thewhtrbbt81

I have tried setting keys bindings to default , i also have all add-ons disabled all my video settings are exactly as shown on the handy dandy guide that drew wrote.
i can get the bot to work only if i use the pre set stormwind otherwise i get gray screen everytime i try to make new profile . any help appreciated.

But i also want to say thanx to the creator of this gem since it has gotten me from 0 -290 fishing in 4 days just fishing in SW and WPL (since Sw settings seem to work here).

----------


## drew77

> I have tried setting keys bindings to default , i also have all add-ons disabled all my video settings are exactly as shown on the handy dandy guide that drew wrote.
> i can get the bot to work only if i use the pre set stormwind otherwise i get gray screen everytime i try to make new profile . any help appreciated.
> 
> But i also want to say thanx to the creator of this gem since it has gotten me from 0 -290 fishing in 4 days just fishing in SW and WPL (since Sw settings seem to work here).


I added another point to the end of my faq for this...if all else fails you can manualy take a screen shot with the bobber in the water with ctrl-printscreen, open the pic with a photo editor and get the html code to manualy place in the profiles.cfg

----------


## Vannaka

Having a problem with the time between Right clicking the bobber and re-casting fishing... Means im only gaining levels and not gold.

----------


## justint80

This is a great fishing bot, but i havent used it for a few weeks, is there any report on it being detected yet?

----------


## Mortianas

First Post, and first file off the site, Really really likeing the programme, its got me from 1 Fishing to 225 in very little time and Im currently using it to earn my Charecter some Cash with Deviate fish in WC. Although a few problems getting started, once I sorted them (with the help of guides and other posts) Im loving it, Thanks

----------


## smakapotatis

When i'm selecting a new profile and want to pick color the screen turns gray : O
anyone knows whats wrong?

----------


## Rein Trebor

it,s the best fishing bot i've used!

----------


## pimpology

went to download it and i got an error saying the file on that site has expired  :Frown:  ---- MY bad for being a noob, topic attatchment works fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## ziao

download the topic attachment

----------


## Kutos18

let me go level my fishing for this

----------


## Spacelord

Is it not working with tne new patch, or is my comp kinda gay-ish?

----------


## quittingsoon

Cant wait to try it

----------


## MonjA

Is it possible to make it apply Fishing lines?

----------


## nooblet23

Replace your fishing icon with a macro like:
/cast "lure/line"
/use "fishing pole"
/cast fishing

That should work.
I didn't come up with the macro, it is from the FAQ that someone else on the site wrote.

----------


## ziao

> Is it not working with tne new patch, or is my comp kinda gay-ish?


your comp is kinda gay-ish

----------


## dodger

humm is it up-to-date? or it works perfect atm?

----------


## Spacelord

Works now. Thanks for help anyways, and thanks for a loveable bot, Ziao.  :Smile:

----------


## ziao

> humm is it up-to-date? or it works perfect atm?


iwana is patch-independant, so it should work (it does for me)

----------


## dodger

humm, ok it wokrs, but i need to push right buttom my self yes? i think i should, cuz bot dont do it  :Big Grin: 

Maybe there is the way for make bot push right button when water splash sounds plays?

----------


## drew77

> humm, ok it wokrs, but i need to push right buttom my self yes? i think i should, cuz bot dont do it 
> 
> Maybe there is the way for make bot push right button when water splash sounds plays?


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ing-guide.html

----------


## dodger

damn, missed that spell thingy T.T

----------


## ziao

> humm, ok it wokrs, but i need to push right buttom my self yes? i think i should, cuz bot dont do it 
> 
> Maybe there is the way for make bot push right button when water splash sounds plays?


turn autoloot off, its been said countless times

----------


## Lakotaness

Any Bans from this yet? I friggen love it <3

----------


## ziao

> Any Bans from this yet? I friggen love it <3


i have had like 5 emails from people saying they've got banned. I've asked them where they were fishing, and each and every one of them was fishing in orgrimmar, stormwind, the little lake close to shatt etc. 
So, do NOT fish in those crowded and obvious places, and you should be fine  :Smile: 

Happy fishin'!

----------


## vince0001

a must try  :Smile:

----------


## linuxfreak

thx dude  :Smile:  great program

----------


## ziao

> thx dude  great program



thank you  :Smile:

----------


## vince0001

doesn't always loot the fish but other then that, awesome work man +rep

----------


## Frozen Angel

IWANA Is Best Fishing Bo 4 ever <33  :Big Grin:

----------


## menphis

is this bot still ud with 2.4.2 ?

----------


## Poihtis

a fishing bot...yupi!!!! :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Eddii3

I got instantly disconnected while using this, im scared :P

----------


## drew77

> I got instantly disconnected while using this, im scared :P


Did you rename the .exe from iwana.exe to somethingelse?

In profiles.cfg did you set randomtitle=1?

If neither of those then you just ****ed yourself!

----------


## zzpsmzz

it's not right-clicking at all for me
vista maybe? :S

----------


## Skibbz

Woah! This bot is full of win.! I love it i got to from lv 1 fishing to lv 82! in about a hour!! ( I used lures ;D too  :Big Grin: ) A Nice spot to fish at is Forlorn Caverns in Ironforge, Since its calm and quiet and discreet from spammers and noobs almost no one goes there Stormwind Day works fantasicly with it

----------


## Diminish

Definitly my Fav fishing bot ^_^

----------


## handl3r

Thanks alot, for this bot.

----------


## posto

Awesome bot

----------


## Troelzzzzz

Hmm.. This fishbot doenst work?
When It tries to make a catch it wont right click, anyone who can solve this problem?
I got everything on the lowest..
Tho it targets the place - but won't right click..

----------


## ziao

turn spell detail all the way up, its everywhere in this thread

----------


## misterx

IF you want that it auto uses a lure use this macro and put it on actionbar 1:
/cast Bright Baubles (your bait name here)
/use fishing pole (your fishing pole name here)
/cast fishing

Every 10 minutes or after you clicked the buff away, it will reuse the baubles so you will have max fishing all the time!

----------


## Heftydogg

> turn spell detail all the way up, its everywhere in this thread


Been using your bot for a hell of a long time Ziao  :Wink:  Never fails.

Come back to MMOwned!?!?! I remember way way back when someone stole your work (I think it was the .wav files for the fishing bot right?) and that you said you'd never release anything again; but I just noticed you posted 6 days ago! Maybe you'll be back actively?

----------


## Kiingy

Download link isnt working?

----------


## ziao

> Been using your bot for a hell of a long time Ziao  Never fails.
> 
> Come back to MMOwned!?!?! I remember way way back when someone stole your work (I think it was the .wav files for the fishing bot right?) and that you said you'd never release anything again; but I just noticed you posted 6 days ago! Maybe you'll be back actively?


i never left mmowned, but i havent released anything since then. He ripped more then some .wavs, he decompiled my bot, and used more then 80% of my code (decompiled his just to see).
anyway thats not an issue anymore, and ill be releasing stuff soon again.

regards, nick

----------


## Heftydogg

> i never left mmowned, but i havent released anything since then. He ripped more then some .wavs, he decompiled my bot, and used more then 80% of my code (decompiled his just to see).
> anyway thats not an issue anymore, and ill be releasing stuff soon again.
> 
> regards, nick


sssseeeexxxxyyyy!

Ya just assumed you left cause I never see ya in SB or anything =P Sucks about that guy stealing most of your bot, but Woot for more releases soon!

----------


## i Newell

very nice, im about to try it =D

----------


## tommos

everything works fine except it doesnt leave enuff time to loot the fish. yes i have auto loot on.

it casts fine, finds the bobber fine and also clicks right on que but it recasts so fast it doesnt even allow auto loot to work.

----------


## ziao

> everything works fine except it doesnt leave enuff time to loot the fish. yes i have auto loot on.
> 
> it casts fine, finds the bobber fine and also clicks right on que but it recasts so fast it doesnt even allow auto loot to work.


this is nothing personal, but for gods sake people read the first post. It cleary states that *AUTO LOOT SHOULD BE TURNED OFF*.
From now on i will ignore both emails and topic replies in which people claim to have problems while autoloot is turned on.
Thanks, and once again, nothing personal to you tommos

----------


## Aes

so this isnt detectable on retail?

----------


## ziao

it is not detectable as far as i know, but you shouldnt go fishing in stormwind or another place where you are easily spotted for over 8 hours, kinda draws attention.
i have yet to receive the first detect message, and its been a while now since i made it.

Long story made short; you're safe, use common sense.

----------


## GTRz

this bot is awesome :P

----------


## Hemorrhage

used it for long time, no ban !

----------


## ISeeWhatUDid

Absolute best bot i have ever used. There is practically no ban chance, and it is easy to setup. +rep

----------


## agromondes

this is the best fishing bot i've used.

keep up the good work.

----------


## GarrettB

i just used fishping from wowinterface to level 1-150 took around 2 hours

----------


## weeb

Gah, i wanted to try this bot, but i cant download it, the link doesent work for me.
Can anyone help me?  :Smile:

----------


## b2zeldafreak

trying this now

----------


## seatownclown

great bot Ill use this for sure

----------


## Xenoncide

Is it detectable?

----------


## petter7252

how can i not be detected by blizzard?

----------


## petter7252

it loots way to fast, sometimes it doesnt loot at all...what shuld i do...cant you make a timer that we can define ourselfe...

----------


## Ajuma

Awesome bot!

I am going to download this, I would just like somebody to scan this first?

----------


## brian4404

For those where it isn't looting check your spell detail, make sure its all the way up.

----------


## petter7252

the loot window comes up, but it starts to fish before it gets to loot the "catch"

----------


## Heftydogg

You guys should read the guide, it answers all the problems.

And I think Ziao has a virustotal scan in his first post doesn't he? Even if he doesn't, it's clean. Been running this bot for almost a year now. Safe and practically 0% ban chance.

----------


## brian4404

Anyone try using it since the patch today?

----------


## juztyn

Wondering the same thing

----------


## brian4404

Used it for 8 hours today. Not banned yet.

----------


## Nyphixx

twocents:confused::yuck: :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: +Rep :Embarrassment:  :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Mad:  :Cool: exellent stuff sir will try  :Frown: 6)::wave:

----------


## petter7252

1# Is warden updated for the 2.4.3 patch?

2# Is it still safe to use for this patch?

3# How is it working to not get detected by warden?

Im kinda paranoid when new patches is released....

----------


## Stiener

Just downloaded and got a trojan >.<

----------


## Heftydogg

> Just downloaded and got a trojan >.<


lol you're such a liar. I redownloaded this on my new PC yesterday and it's perfectly clean, as it has been for a year now.

----------


## ziao

for everybody saying they've got a trojan and such:
BULLSHIT
i have not ever received one email about this, and most people will know that i won't do such thing.
the only way there could be a trojan in it is if you download it from another site, i have no control over what they do with it.
also the bot is not detected yet, and i think it wont happen soon

so youre safe =)

----------


## Magnusvermis

> Just downloaded and got a trojan >.<


Working fine for me. If you notice, it does not appear as an EXE in your task manager so I'm THINKING that means Warden cannot see the operation of it. Just don't get reported and caught not at your keyboard.

I'm pretty sure Warden won't see this since there is really nothing for it to see. If you leave it Not running it runs an EXE, however... So don't leave it Ready to start for too long IMO.

----------


## kalapulla

So how about with new patch? Is it safe to use?

----------


## ziao

> So how about with new patch? Is it safe to use?


yes [filler....]

----------


## Popc0rn

this is THE best fishbot. +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## bambam922

I downloaded the bot earlier this morning and it was working fine.
I went glide a little bit and came back to start a new profile.
Now when the program takes a screenshot for me to select my feather color, I am unable to click anything.
It takes the SS fine and brings up the window, but I am completely unable to click and make it do something. I click ok on the box that cames up and the profile is created, but it only selects some gray color and not a feather.

----------


## roryjoe

Got 3 toons with 375 fishing now, this bot is so ace.

Would be amazing to see auto adding of lure in a future version  :Wink:

----------


## justinsroy

Hey Question, Anyone got any profiles for this that are solid for diff areas? im having trouble with some and wondering if someone would upload a big pack of locations that work, i have one that seems to be pretty good for every area, but still testing it in every fishing spot to make sure it works

Edit: Fantastic bot btw, never had a problem except for once where my comp was flipping out and it wasnt giving me the cursor to find the feather, so it was just trying to find someone in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## Heftydogg

It takes like 10 seconds to make a profile for an area. And it really all depends on the lighting and position you're facing the water to get the right bobber color. It'd be a lot more work to explain exactly where you would have to stand and position yourself for the uploaded profiles than it would be to just click a color and hit start.

Plus theres really nothing to upload. All the profiles are are a name and a hex for the color.

----------


## neznamsikoi

Thaks a lot, been looking for something like this for a while =]

----------


## Angel Dust

Looks nice. :C

----------


## Valgas

Thx!! It worked like a charm... from 287 to 375 in about 3 hours i suppose... without doing anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## AngryLlama

jesus, this thing is SOO user friendly, SOO accurate, and SO amazing, YOU ARE LIKE, the fishing bot GOD! THANKS MAN

----------


## ziao

> jesus, this thing is SOO user friendly, SOO accurate, and SO amazing, YOU ARE LIKE, the fishing bot GOD! THANKS MAN


wow :|
thanks  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Hey Question, Anyone got any profiles for this that are solid for diff areas? im having trouble with some and wondering if someone would upload a big pack of locations that work, i have one that seems to be pretty good for every area, but still testing it in every fishing spot to make sure it works
> 
> Edit: Fantastic bot btw, never had a problem except for once where my comp was flipping out and it wasnt giving me the cursor to find the feather, so it was just trying to find someone in the middle of nowhere.


uploading profiles wouldnt have the desired effect. Every screen shows colors differently, also gamma and such would affect the color.
The best way is to just make a new profile for ever spot

----------


## Edegaru

works great ^^

----------


## manowarlock

wow, i found your bot just by googling Free wow fishing bot...a nd ive been using it for about 6 months... made me a tonne of gold for selling stacks of deviates, on my server these stacks go for between 25 - 35g depending on AH and time of week.


you are a fishing bot master... ty so much +rep for you:wave:


ahh, edit... i found a SS of my old char on an account i hacke don and got banned :/ anyway... onto the proof of how to earn 1 - 2k gold a week while you sleep. i easily sell 10 - 20 stacks a day on my new account for 25 - 35g =D

any way...

----------


## Heftydogg

Same. Usually sleep for about 8 hours and then dick around for another, leaving the bot on for 9 hours, getting ~400 Deviate Fish or about 400g each night by doing nothing but sleeping. And that's by selling each fish for 1g each, which they could usually go for more, I just put em for a solid 1g each cause I have so many.

They sell pretty randomly though, sometimes within 5 minutes of putting them up on the AH, sometimes 2 days later. But I have yet to not sell a stack by putting them 5-10 up at a time. Lovely bot once you get the perfect profile.

----------


## effingreat

It seems the link is down, is there another place it's being hosted?

----------


## ziao

download the attachment instead

----------


## schwfz

the cursor always goes to the same spot on my screen no matter what profile i make or whatever... it's just like bugged. i click on the red feather in a particularly blue background for best distinction, but the mouse once started always goes to the same spot no matter what in relation to the screen.

----------


## AngryLlama

From the time I DL'd this, I already made 1.5k gold  :Big Grin: 

Just a quick question: Is it possible to make this thing detect more than 1 color so there is more of a chance the bobber won't be missed?

----------


## cfunk

site is down  :Frown:

----------


## Heftydogg

> site is down


Download the attachment on the first post. It's at the very bottom. The download link to the site hasn't worked in like a year, but the attachment is faster anyways.

----------


## Example

> Got 3 toons with 375 fishing now, this bot is so ace.
> 
> Would be amazing to see auto adding of lure in a future version


macro it in ur 1 bind

----------


## xtase2007

basically i just got 1-225 fishing in less than 2 hours.. i love this bot!!! thanks so much for sharing it you are awesome!

----------


## falarious

^^^ this

<3

----------


## Xelex

*Used this back in 2.3 worked very good, hope it's still safe*

----------


## dfredy711

wont let me download it...

----------


## ziao

> wont let me download it...


download the attachment, works 100%

----------


## mobil

I love this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juzamlock

Well I know Pirox's bot is trash and scanned yours. What is this?

Virus Total 
Virustotal is a service that analyzes suspicious files and facilitates the quick detection of viruses, worms, trojans, and all kinds of malware detected by antivirus engines. More information...
File Iwana.zip received on 08.06.2008 03:17:26 (CET)
Current status: finished
Result: 2/36 (5.56%)
Compact Compact
Print results Print results
Antivirus Version Last Update Result
AhnLab-V3 2008.8.6.0 2008.08.05 -
AntiVir 7.8.1.15 2008.08.05 -
Authentium 5.1.0.4 2008.08.05 -
Avast 4.8.1195.0 2008.08.05 -
AVG 8.0.0.156 2008.08.06 -
BitDefender 7.2 2008.08.06 -
CAT-QuickHeal 9.50 2008.08.05 -
ClamAV 0.93.1 2008.08.05 -
DrWeb 4.44.0.09170 2008.08.05 -
eSafe 7.0.17.0 2008.08.05 -
eTrust-Vet 31.6.6013 2008.08.06 -
Ewido 4.0 2008.08.05 -
F-Prot 4.4.4.56 2008.08.05 -
F-Secure 7.60.13501.0 2008.08.06 -
Fortinet 3.14.0.0 2008.08.05 -
GData 2.0.7306.1023 2008.08.06 -
Ikarus T3.1.1.34.0 2008.08.06 Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao
K7AntiVirus 7.10.404 2008.08.05 -
Kaspersky 7.0.0.125 2008.08.06 -
McAfee 5354 2008.08.05 -
Microsoft 1.3807 2008.08.06 -
NOD32v2 3330 2008.08.06 -
Norman 5.80.02 2008.08.05 -
Panda 9.0.0.4 2008.08.05 -
PCTools 4.4.2.0 2008.08.05 -
Prevx1 V2 2008.08.06 Cloaked Malware
Rising 20.56.12.00 2008.08.05 -
Sophos 4.31.0 2008.08.06 -
Sunbelt 3.1.1537.1 2008.08.01 -
Symantec 10 2008.08.06 -
TheHacker 6.2.96.393 2008.08.04 -
TrendMicro 8.700.0.1004 2008.08.06 -
VBA32 3.12.8.2 2008.08.05 -
ViRobot 2008.8.5.1324 2008.08.05 -
VirusBuster 4.5.11.0 2008.08.05 -
Webwasher-Gateway 6.6.2 2008.08.05 -
Additional information
File size: 312420 bytes
MD5...: a8d4c412f705f504ff3e1afbfb5e1523
SHA1..: 62fbfd5fbfe159957f671e6573a1f3771c0fbd2a
SHA256: 25456f8f7eafc01670e90f4bff6c28bacbf73d7b43733c65e3305b1722d2a0d5
SHA512: c42e5e39e54b165c845fde9ffe8d225e65bf95a98c0abfaec071a508248b1a55
f949115713f227bbbca18bdccfbe15d48565720dcdbda594f79d4a4a03596827
PEiD..: -
PEInfo: -
Prevx info: FB.DLL - Prevx

ATENTION ATTENTION: VirusTotal is a free service offered by Hispasec Sistemas. There are no guarantees about the availability and continuity of this service. Although the detection rate afforded by the use of multiple antivirus engines is far superior to that offered by just one product, these results DO NOT guarantee the harmlessness of a file. Currently, there is not any solution that offers a 100% effectiveness rate for detecting viruses and malware.

Scan another file
VirusTotal © Hispasec Sistemas - Blog - Contact: [email protected] - Terms of Service & Privac

----------


## Mariens

I love this bot its just amazing! How can i auto use bait. I know there is macro for it can someone tell me?

----------


## ziao

> Well I know Pirox's bot is trash and scanned yours. What is this?
> 
> Virus Total 
> Virustotal is a service that analyzes suspicious files and facilitates the quick detection of viruses, worms, trojans, and all kinds of malware detected by antivirus engines. More information...
> File Iwana.zip received on 08.06.2008 03:17:26 (CET)
> Current status: finished
> Result: 2/36 (5.56%)
> Compact Compact
> Print results Print results
> ...


Dear Juzamlock

at the time i posted this, the virusscanners did not find anything.
However, since the bot 'steals' your mouse, it will be tagged as a trojan, or something else.
Also you can see it detects ' Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao' which is completely normal. This program was written in autoit, and since more and more trojans are being written in this language, alot gets tagged as trojan.

I have yet to receive a single report from anybody with proof it contains a virus. You can also read the entire threat, heck, even search google and you will not find a single report.

Iwana is safe, i promise, but ONLY if you download it from the attachment, i cannot guarantee that other site's did not put something in to it.

Good luck with it, and dont worry, ask anyone who knows me i would not do this kind of thing  :Smile: 


*edit:
ofcourse if you still dont feel safe, dont use it. nobody's forcing you

----------


## ziao

> I love this bot its just amazing! How can i auto use bait. I know there is macro for it can someone tell me?


search the thread for macro or something, im sure its in there :Wink: 
good luck

----------


## Juzamlock

That sounds like a fair explanation, you seem to be respected on this site.

----------


## ziao

> That sounds like a fair explanation, you seem to be respected on this site.


thanks [filler] [omg another one]

----------


## lubstotoke

> Anyone have been banned for using this? You know that GMs use a program to search for players with other programs running than WoW, and if the bot program is on the bottom bar on the desktop, they can easily find out. So I'm not trying it out till you get it to not be on the bottom bar 
> Email reply to (please)


hahahaha!!!

Too the people that are having problems.... DID YOU READ THE INSTRUCTIONS???:wave:
omg thats why he states "change the exe name, file name to something different". For instance, change it to a Virus Protection program or something along the lines..... Believe me, GM's wont go all out to kill your account over a fish bot... Only thing you have to worrie about is Warden, which right now is not a problem at all!!!
I got this up and running with in 5min... Piece of cake... Well done!!

----------


## deadmarine

works like a charm

----------


## Manky

*very nice m8. + rep*

----------


## dashela123

my rogue is currently fishing with this bot... awesome stuff man, thnx alot... I could literaly say that I love you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blauwe

Love this bot  :Big Grin:  works perfect for me!

----------


## bjornsen93

I realy love this bot! it is the best fishing bot ever

----------


## Cooldude

So i set up a new profile, following instructions, it says click the bobber now, and it goes into WoW, hides my interface, and casts the fishing line, then it goes out into another window which is completely grey, and says click the bobber... But there is no bobber to click since the entire window is grey. Help!

----------


## Cooldude

Heh, nevermind i was able to fix it. Great bot!

----------


## seiler99

where can i get the newest version of this bot,, or is the one in the first post the newest release? TIA

----------


## Heftydogg

Don't think there's anything newer than the release in the first post. No one else has worked on it besides Ziao. But it doesn't need an update. Been working perfectly without detection past year, looking forward to the next.

----------


## Brainsick

I must admit, I have never used a fishbot, but this is amazing! Along with the guide it went all smooth for me. I had only 1 problem, and that was my own fault >_<

+Rep

----------


## Miksu

Sounds good gonna try it!

----------


## wnxgastank

Hey thanks, worked perfectly!+Rep

----------


## uhmurikhan

I don't understand where profiles.ini is I can not find this file I do not want to be detected, and why isn't it already default to change the name of the .exe?

I can't use this yet


Someone help me:

Where is profiles.ini

How do I change that number to 1 so it randomly changes or whatever do avoid detection of warden. Thanks.

----------


## Heftydogg

when you download the .rar, or .zip, w/e it is. Take the folder out and put it wherever. On the desktop if you want. Then start IWANA and create a new profile using the guide. Then profiles.ini will be created. Go to the folder that you put on the desktop and it will be in there.

It should all be in the guide, but that's how I remember it working. Hope it works.

----------


## TheOnlyOne

Is it possible to auto-accept the OK / Cancel-Button (in case of a BoP item)?

( Or how do i write a second AutoIt Script / Makro to accept every xx ms any OK Buttons ^^ ? )


It sounds kinda stupid, but in case of "the One Ring" or in the special case of a new WotLK BoP-Item from fishing, i don't wanna miss it  :Frown:

----------


## shuroku

so i launch wow, then the fish bot, i make a new profile, vid settings are at lowest, i fish and it hides interface then fishes, goes to the bobber but it either does not click it at all, when fish are caught, or it just keeps fishing in different spots.
anyone know why it wont right click the bobber?

----------


## drew77

in vid settings set spell detail to high

----------


## TheOnlyOne

> Is it possible to auto-accept the OK / Cancel-Button (in case of a BoP item)?
> 
> ( Or how do i write a second AutoIt Script / Makro to accept every xx ms any OK Buttons ^^ ? )
> 
> 
> It sounds kinda stupid, but in case of "the One Ring" or in the special case of a new WotLK BoP-Item from fishing, i don't wanna miss it


Can anybody say something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ?

----------


## mmhelm

> Can anybody say something  ?


I remember a few addons that were included with cosmos way back that autolooted BOP items, might try there if not curse gaming.

Also does anyone know with the latest major warden update if this is detected or in queue for bans if knowings even possible yet.

----------


## drew77

> Can anybody say something  ?


try

/ConfirmBindOnUse

at the begining of your fishing macro

i.e.

/ConfirmBindOnUse
/cast (lure)
/use (pole)
/cast fishing

if it works it will try to confirm bop's and boe's
i can't test right now but will let you know when i do

----------


## drew77

nevermind...
I forgot that was no longer usable in the API

----------


## Darkbutcher9

Somtimes after I exit the bot I can't type to people, and i have to restart my computer.
It seems "alt" is constantly being pressed.

Any help on this?

----------


## TheOnlyOne

> try
> 
> /ConfirmBindOnUse
> 
> [...]


Ok sounds to good to be true  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


hmmm yeah maybe i ask my favourite addon-writer ^^

----------


## xxajziegxx

Use this and it helped a lot going from 1 to 375 without having to sit and do the tedious work.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Can anybody say something  ?


There are no BoP items that you will drop through fishing. Even The 1 Ring from your example is BoE.

You have no need for an auto-accepting macro, and never will. It would be pointless to add binds to items that you get from fishing, even in the expansion.

----------


## webeshooting

it like doesnt click my bobber to loot the fish i set the spell thing to max still doesnt PLZZ help! :Frown:  :Frown: 6):

----------


## bumbito

thank u for the guide man  :Smile:

----------


## TheOnlyOne

> There are no BoP items that you will drop through fishing. Even The 1 Ring from your example is BoE.
> 
> You have no need for an auto-accepting macro, and never will. It would be pointless to add binds to items that you get from fishing, even in the expansion.


Sure? Mr Pinchy and the new Pet from the Dalaran Sewers are BoP (Mr. Pinchy - Thottbot: World of Warcraft and Giant Sewer Rat - Item - World of Warcraft)

BoP Items needs a click on the Accept button

----------


## kdarkiee

does this still work?

----------


## Heftydogg

> does this still work?


Yes, if it stops working, Ziao will update this thread with a new version, if needed. But the same version's been efficient and effective over the past 2 years, I don't expect it to stop working anytime soon.

----------


## kdarkiee

i've noticed that about 50% of the time i catch a fish the loot window opens but then it closes again without lootting the fish? ( I have autolewt off).

----------


## drew77

you say autoloot is off but is shift selected?

----------


## yourdeath911

I'm getting a problem where i create a profile, press ok and then it goes into wow, casts fish, and then opens up a new window that is just a white background with a cross as my cursor. My understanding is you're supposed to be looking at your wow screen but i get a large white window & no colour to click on that tells the bot what to look for.

----------


## dag9l

looks great mate.. will try it out

----------


## boriz

Downst work for me. It clicks the lure as soon as it finds it. Tried creating 5-6 profiles.

----------


## drew77

are all of your video settings set to low except spell detail?

----------


## boriz

> are all of your video settings set to low except spell detail?


Aah. All the other has to be set to low. I just left them where they were. Should read the whole guide next time :P

Thanks...will try it later.

----------


## Hidden Timebomb

> Nice stuff.
> 
> I'd rep you if i wasn't a dickhead.


lol haha but nice bot

----------


## Ingenix

works great, caught me alot of fish

----------


## boriz

Fixed the settings and now it work like a charm.

----------


## boriz

Does anyone here know of an addon that auto replys to whispers? Would be great if you could change what the addons whispers depending on whos whispering you. If its a guild-member or a random.

----------


## drew77

> Does anyone here know of an addon that auto replys to whispers? Would be great if you could change what the addons whispers depending on whos whispering you. If its a guild-member or a random.


try this
Answering Machine Plus - Addons - Curse

----------


## DarkAvernus

Ok first of all i have read all 44 pages of this forum and wow am i exhausted so plz dont give me any omg read the forum posts. Sorry to put it out there but this question has been asked many times and i think ive figured out why.

Basically players with high latency of 300+ are having problems with obtaining the fish.
Yes the program is working perfectly however for these players the loot window(still processing the auto loot command) is being overpowered by the new click from IWANA to recast their line. Therefore my question is this, is it possible to add a line to this code to instruct it to wait 5 seconds or so before recasting after the SHIFT click command is made

----------


## DarkAvernus

also i made a macro 

/cast [nochanneling:Health Funnel] Health Funnel
/cast Fishing

basically what this has done is required the program to recast and give it time to loot, not much but im atleast getting 50% now instead of 20%

----------


## drew77

> Ok first of all i have read all 44 pages of this forum and wow am i exhausted so plz dont give me any omg read the forum posts. Sorry to put it out there but this question has been asked many times and i think ive figured out why.
> 
> Basically players with high latency of 300+ are having problems with obtaining the fish.
> Yes the program is working perfectly however for these players the loot window(still processing the auto loot command) is being overpowered by the new click from IWANA to recast their line. Therefore my question is this, is it possible to add a line to this code to instruct it to wait 5 seconds or so before recasting after the SHIFT click command is made


you could use one of the various macro programs and assign 1 to start the macro then have it pause before casting fishing

----------


## DarkAvernus

> you could use one of the various macro programs and assign 1 to start the macro then have it pause before casting fishing


this would probably be a very very bad idea because macros are now saved server side so u can change pc's and your macros will be there. easy way for blizzard to clue in that a bots being used. any other ideas? or maybe advice on how to slow the programs actions? like how to add a line of code in to pause before the loop is repeated. I have contacted the maker about this already but im trying rlly hard to get this working and ive been here for hours. any thoughts?

----------


## drew77

> this would probably be a very very bad idea because macros are now saved server side so u can change pc's and your macros will be there. easy way for blizzard to clue in that a bots being used. any other ideas? or maybe advice on how to slow the programs actions? like how to add a line of code in to pause before the loop is repeated. I have contacted the maker about this already but im trying rlly hard to get this working and ive been here for hours. any thoughts?


I didn't mean WoW's macro's...I meant an actual macro program like AutoHotKey (AutoIt) or some other macro program/recorder.

The concept is this.

1. Put your fishing skill on 2 instead of 1 (leave 1 empty)

2. Have your Macro Program use 1 as it's hot key so when Iwana trys to cast it activates the macro instead.

3. Have the Macro Program delay 5 sec. or whatever before pressing 2 (which is your actual fishing skill).

----------


## naughtier

is the link broken?

----------


## Heftydogg

> is the link broken?


Use the attachment, not the link.

----------


## Agifofo

Can someone help me out?
I used this and got up to 70 fishing, and then changed places and started using it again but now the curser will go to the bob, but not right click when a fish is caught, it will just do nothing then cast another lure

----------


## Nightkiller

Awesome...!...
(Dont wanna be leecher so i must start posting  :Big Grin: )

----------


## al3xan2ra

nice ,,,il try-it.. thx

----------


## drew77

> Can someone help me out?
> I used this and got up to 70 fishing, and then changed places and started using it again but now the curser will go to the bob, but not right click when a fish is caught, it will just do nothing then cast another lure


Was your original 70 pts done pre-patch and your later attempts post-patch?

If so, then your video settings probably got reset...make sure all of your video settings are at their lowest except spell detail (set to highest).

----------


## Superthrust

as probably a dead horse will be beat with a stick, i am asking yet again to clarify...

Does this work with the echos of doom patch? (i think its like, 3.0.2 or somehing)

----------


## drew77

> as probably a dead horse will be beat with a stick, i am asking yet again to clarify...
> 
> Does this work with the echos of doom patch? (i think its like, 3.0.2 or somehing)


This isn't a memory reader...

It works by reading pixels, moving the cursor to screen coords, sending keystrokes and mouse clicks.

Therefore it will work with ANY version of wow.

----------


## hacimuro

gief external link pls......

----------


## Sardan

OK I have my video set to the lowest and spell detail set to highest but for some reason the the bot just keeps recasting every 2-3 seconds it doesn't go long enough to even catch a fish bobbing. Any ideas would be appreciated.

-Sardan

----------


## drew77

It's obviously not finding the pixel colors associated with the profile you're using.

Try using a different profile or creating a new one for the area/time of day.

----------


## th3proj3ct

Is there any chance of a fix to auto-loot items with a pickup prompt? Many greens that are BoP request confirmation, mostly the achievement ones, and I watched this bot get Old Ironjaw, then immediately let him go and cast again.

----------


## Megami

I have a problem with the fishbot clicking and the window coming up but it recasts too soon to loot. Only happens sometimes, go figure on the rare fish I'm trying to catch (that is not bind on pick-up). My FishBuddy records all kinds of stuff that is not in my bags, so obviously it's not always picking it up.

No, I'm not using Auto Loot..

----------


## drew77

> I have a problem with the fishbot clicking and the window coming up but it recasts too soon to loot. Only happens sometimes, go figure on the rare fish I'm trying to catch (that is not bind on pick-up). My FishBuddy records all kinds of stuff that is not in my bags, so obviously it's not always picking it up.
> 
> No, I'm not using Auto Loot..


Sounds like you're having the same problem as DarkAvernus...(see above posts). I'll say the same thing to you as him...

You can try using an external macro program and insert a delay before it casts (allowing more time to loot).

Otherwise try to find a way to reduce your latency...(i.e. disable addons, turn off other programs in process list, etc.)

----------


## AwF

i'm prob gonna get flamed for this. But is this safe to use at 3.0.3?

----------


## Heftydogg

> i'm prob gonna get flamed for this. But is this safe to use at 3.0.3?


Yes
(filler)

----------


## AwF

> Yes
> (filler)


Thanks !

(filler)

----------


## Epiphany13

Thanks for the program and all the tips posted here. I have read thru almos the entire thread and tried it out for the first time today.

As soon as I start Iwana and try to create a new profile, I get dc'd from wow. This seems to be right at the same time that Iwana is trying to take a screenshot. Is there anyway to prevent this? My wow is in windowed mode and I renamed Iwana.

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## drew77

I can only suggest that you make sure your key bindings are set to default. Also in the .cfg did you set rename window to 1?

----------


## ziao

> I can only suggest that you make sure your key bindings are set to default. Also in the .cfg did you set rename window to 1?


you mean the .ini  :Wink:

----------


## Epiphany13

Thanks for the fast reply. *sheepish grin* No I didn't change the .ini to 1. I did after getting dc'd the first time and then was too chicken to try again. I feel a wee bit foolish....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## drew77

> you mean the .ini


Yeah...that one. 
Recently got a new computer and hadn't put Iwana on yet...so I didn't have folder to check. :doh:

----------


## zouhak123

im really lost. i have never set anything like this up before.. can someone help me. its really confusing

----------


## drew77

> im really lost. i have never set anything like this up before.. can someone help me. its really confusing


1. Download the program

2. Unzip the program to your desktop (or wherever)

3. Rename the folder and the iwana.exe inside the folder to something else

4. In the .ini set rename window to 1

5. Run WoW in windowed mode

6. In WoW's video settings set all of the video sliders to low except spell detail (set it to high)

7. Make sure your fishing skill is on the 1 slot of your action bar

8. Set auto-loot to off and make sure "shift" is selected for auto-loot

9. Start Iwana

10. Click on the drop-down menu and type in a new name for the location/time of day you're fishing (i.e. durotar day...or whatever)

11. Click Start

12. After it casts and takes a screenshot click on whichever feather stands out against the background the most (blue or red)

13. Click Start

14. When going to a new location follow steps 9 - 13

15. If you get a bad cast or can't see the bobber exit iwana, open the .ini and delete the location line including hex code then follow steps 9 - 13 again.

16. If you can't follow these steps try using a different fish bot or just give up.

edit - use notepad to open .ini

----------


## nexenx

Out of curiosity how much different is this from pirox's fisher?

----------


## drew77

> Out of curiosity how much different is this from pirox's fisher?


Almost no difference at all...both are coded in AutoIt and both are pixel checkers not memory readers/injectors.

Pirox's Fishbot has a couple more options to it like auto-lure etc. but seems to take a bit more to set it up.

----------


## ziao

> Almost no difference at all...both are coded in AutoIt and both are pixel checkers not memory readers/injectors.
> 
> Pirox's Fishbot has a couple more options to it like auto-lure etc. but seems to take a bit more to set it up.


true, theyre not that different. But i personally prefer iwana as it usualy just works right out of the box (not only because i made it), and pirox's bot is much more hassle in my opinion

Not saying his bot is bad, try em both and use whichever you feel best suits your needs  :Smile:

----------


## drew77

> true, theyre not that different. But i personally prefer iwana as it usualy just works right out of the box (not only because i made it), and pirox's bot is much more hassle in my opinion
> 
> Not saying his bot is bad, try em both and use whichever you feel best suits your needs


pretty much what i said...i've tried both and also prefer using Iwana
not to mention that the additional options (i.e. lure) can easily be handled with macros

the only truly helpful thing Iwana is missing IMO would be a latency setting to allow those players with high latency to more effectively use this bot

----------


## sudhirdaruwala

new to this site and have a quick question:
Never used any bots before but heard about the fishing bot and after going over this website, thought yours would be the one i would like to try.

1. What are the chances of getting banned/suspended because of this bot?
2. Will it work in Dalaran? I want to level my fishing to 450 (at 400 now) quickly and see if I can fish up that little sewer rat pet. I assume you can make a profile to make it work anywhere and everywhere and if that's the case, I'll go try and get the pet. Then on to Mr. Pinchy... so will it have any issues fishing BoP items?

----------


## Heftydogg

> new to this site and have a quick question:
> Never used any bots before but heard about the fishing bot and after going over this website, thought yours would be the one i would like to try.
> 
> 1. What are the chances of getting banned/suspended because of this bot?
> 2. Will it work in Dalaran? I want to level my fishing to 450 (at 400 now) quickly and see if I can fish up that little sewer rat pet. I assume you can make a profile to make it work anywhere and everywhere and if that's the case, I'll go try and get the pet. Then on to Mr. Pinchy... so will it have any issues fishing BoP items?


I myself have never ever heard of anyone getting banned from using this bot, and thousands have been using it for years now. I've never been to Dalaran, so I don't know what it looks like. But yes, you could make a profile for anywhere in the game, including there. I would just suggest doing it in a semi-secret / hidden place so people don't get suspicious.

I know the bot doesn't auto accept BoP items like the rat, but you could probably find an addon to do it for you.

----------


## Preachtru

How can I get lures auto-added using this bot?

----------


## drew77

macro
(filler)

----------


## rabb4466

/ConfirmBindOnUse
/cast NAME OF BOBBER
/use NAME OF POLE
/cast fishing 

Taken from one of the first few pages.

----------


## heggs80

this is one of the best fishing bots ever made ^^ it's simple awesome and undetectable if your not fishing for 3 days straight in orgrimmar and leave  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i managed to fish up Giant Sewer rat + about 1000 Deviate Fishes which gives TONS of gold, i recomend this soooo much!
and the macro

/cast *lure*
/use *pole
/cast Fishing

works perfect!
what i also did as a DK i put /cast Path of Frost on top so it would cast pof every time before fishing cause it only uses one frost rune and it can do that forever without not casting it. this makes it possible to fish in the middle of the sea  :Wink: 
have fun, this is THE best fishing bot!

----------


## Heftydogg

> what i also did as a DK i put /cast Path of Frost on top so it would cast pof every time before fishing cause it only uses one frost rune and it can do that forever without not casting it. this makes it possible to fish in the middle of the sea 
> have fun, this is THE best fishing bot!


That's a very good idea about the Path of Frost spell, since you're correct in that at the rate the bot would use the macro, your frost rune will be back up anyway, and the buff lasts 2 minutes so theres no way you could ever run out. I'm going to start using that for fishing in very remote locations out in the middle of the water haha.

+rep

----------


## somecoolname

thanks for this, fishing is the most boring thing in the world.

----------


## drew77

imo it's the most poorly designed skill in the game...all other skills you point, click, and either succeed or fail not play a f-ing mini-game

----------


## Neutrolizer

im not sure if this caused the gray screen problem for me or not, but when i first downloaded the fishbot, i renamed it instantly to something else, the exe and the .dll. Tried to set it up and got the gray screen.

Redownloaded to make sure nothing is wrong with the file, kept the name as it is. Did the set up and the gray screen was no longer there and the problem was fixed.

Yeah thanks for the bot, its very nice. Though what the other people are saying, it'd be nice if there was a little more delay between the looting and the next cast.

----------


## drew77

don't rename the .dll...do rename .exe and folder

----------


## Xinfamous

Thanks very much for this bot, works great. +Rep

----------


## sensory

Great bot, loving it.  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## G0tMilk

Just thought I would add my thoughts.

cAutoConfirmLoot : WoWInterface Downloads : Bags, Bank, Inventory Mods

Works with the BoP comfirmation dialogue so you will auto accept and loot Old Crafty/Sewer Rat/Iron Jaw have fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Diphtheria

i get it to detect the bobber perfectly but it immediately right clicks it... only if the line lands EXACTLY where i had it when i selected the screenshit, will pause and wait for the splash.

vista 64 spell detial cranked, everything other sliders down. tried diff resolutions.

----------


## pdrw

Can someone post a new link to the bot since those ones seem dead to me...

Thanks

----------


## Heftydogg

> Can someone post a new link to the bot since those ones seem dead to me...
> 
> Thanks


Ignore the links. Download the attachment

----------


## stakler

thx for the attachments tip

----------


## Dkid

does this bot work on the real WOW 3.0.2 ?? and is there any change that my main char will get banned?

----------


## Heftydogg

> does this bot work on the real WOW 3.0.2 ?? and is there any change that my main char will get banned?


It's worked on every live wow patch, including this one, and will continue to do so. You will not be banned, but that also means don't be stupid and fish in the middle of stormwind for 12 hours straight.

----------


## playboy1

amazing bot

----------


## Hwb

ill test this Asap, seems like i cant downlaod the attachments

----------


## Brainsick

*Still works like a charm. Very good & quick. Also very easy to configure ^^
*

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Fail because every little thing is detected as the bobber.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Fail because every little thing is detected as the bobber.


Then you're stupid and didnt set up your profile right. Read the guide and try again.

----------


## Hwb

It seems to work very good , But an anoying problem i have is that it doesnt Recast the "Catch fish" again ... The fishing skill that "throw" the dopper , yes my Fishing skill is in actionbar 1 most to the Most left actionbutton and even binded hotkey 1 on it , still nothing.. Some help pls  :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

E: *Got answer from previous post*

----------


## dohon

thanks for this ziao ! awesome stuff +Rep

----------


## icanhasskill

link aint workin for me :|

----------


## Heftydogg

> link aint workin for me :|


Use the attachment. ignore the download links.

----------


## [Goshan]

Think this one needs to be upgraded with more features because its lacking in comparison to the other fishbots (it was the first bot i ever used though, first = the most special  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## cpy

So what else is there for me to use? I love fishing  :Smile:

----------


## dunceboy

i had the problem where it wont right click it, so i did as u say and turned spell detail all way up and it still doesnt click it

----------


## tounces7

Is there a way around "Bind on Pickup" items that have a loot confirmation window? Or will Iwana automatically loot the item? Because if it keeps fishing it'll usually destroy the item by "releasing" it.

----------


## gameboy33349

This doesn't seem to want to work on Apple computers, and it's seriously ticking me off messing with it for hours while it tries to open it in Windows which is not this computer... any help please?

----------


## Heftydogg

> This doesn't seem to want to work on Apple computers, and it's seriously ticking me off messing with it for hours while it tries to open it in Windows which is not this computer... any help please?


Buy a PC. You'd have to either be retarded or gay to buy a mac

----------


## drew77

> Buy a PC. You'd have to either be retarded or gay to buy a mac


WORD!
rofl

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

Why dont just use glider ? lol, its heck alot more easyier ...  :Smile:  you can get 1-375 fishing in org or SW.

that was the way I did it.

Cheers,


Max.

----------


## Stodge89

Anyone who got a problem with catching a fish couse the bot didnt right click.
Ofc u have to lower your details and effects but dont forget to put spell effects on maximum size. Otherway it wont work. It was told here many times =] 

very nice bot thx for posting +Rep

----------


## flumbie

Great program for leveling fishing. My only complaint is that it only actually loots the fish when my skill levels up. I tried disabling the autoloot function however this doesn't seem to do anything.

----------


## hatmagt

Hi :] great fishing bot.. but i just have 1 problem :\
I'm on a server that can lag abit some time, the problem is that the boot cant loot befor it cast again.. the loot window poops up but no time to loot, this dont happend always.. was fishing last night and the server was not lagging.. dident mis 1 fish... is there something i can config to get it to cast like 3sec after it has looted?

Sorry for my bad english :yuck:

----------


## nightram

I agree, Could you PLEASE put in a lag negating feature? Just a pause after the rightclick and before the recast. Im sure you could do it so the user puts in a time. or just default it to .8 of a second. (in Australia min lag is usualy about 600ms, so instant recast geeraly loses lewt)

----------


## asaku-hunter

This is amazing i ran it last night got 75 fishing :P gonna use this to hit 450 + make some gold +Rep

----------


## flumbie

> I agree, Could you PLEASE put in a lag negating feature? Just a pause after the rightclick and before the recast. Im sure you could do it so the user puts in a time. or just default it to .8 of a second. (in Australia min lag is usualy about 600ms, so instant recast geeraly loses lewt)


Im also in Aus so this is probably why mine doesnt loot as well. A lag negation feature would be awesome.

----------


## K1boRG

so ghay, lots of time doesnt loot fish, even auto-loot is turned off... :/ if it always looted fishes then it was like 75% more fishes then it needs, for example when I end fishing after 1 hr, im my backpack was like 50 fishes, but when turned bot off, there sayd caught fished 219

----------


## ziao

> so ghay, lots of time doesnt loot fish, even auto-loot is turned off... :/ if it always looted fishes then it was like 75% more fishes then it needs, for example when I end fishing after 1 hr, im my backpack was like 50 fishes, but when turned bot off, there sayd caught fished 219


Well, if it's so 'ghay', just don't use it and don't bother me with messages like these. Be glad I released this for free, to everybody, with hopes that it will be appreciated. If you can make a better bot, go for it. I'd love to see a better one.

Idiot.

----------


## Twolf

Ive used dude's bot since he made the other one....made SHIT LOADS. catches all my fish so either your comp sucks, your ISP sucks, or more likely you SUCK, Thanks for this and your prior fishing bot man(i actually liked the older one since i could set my "fishing area")

----------


## ziao

> Ive used dude's bot since he made the other one....made SHIT LOADS. catches all my fish so either your comp sucks, your ISP sucks, or more likely you SUCK, Thanks for this and your prior fishing bot man(i actually liked the older one since i could set my "fishing area")


Thanks  :Big Grin:  [filler] [another one]

----------


## qeinar

hmm seems to have gotn a prob with it after the patch.. been using the bot since dawn of day.. : o

----------


## RunningManiac

I too have a problem where Iwana will detect the bobber, but, refuses to click on it after the splash. It's like, it doesn't register that the bobber has splashed. I hope this is easy to fix, or something! I love Iwana too much for it to die!

----------


## Heftydogg

The bot still works after the patch, ran it last night on my DK and got the 1,000 fish achievement in the morning (I havn't fished once with the char previously).

If it's not detecting the bobber, or not the splash, change all your graphic settings down to minimum and turn spell detail to maximum. Also redo your profile. Sometimes if you don't have the right color for the bot to detect it won't click when it splashes. Just have to play with it. I think i made 10 profiles before i got one that clicked more than 90% of the time in wailing caverns.

----------


## 0eyvind

It works usually, but sometimes when i create a new profile, it takes a shot of some place at the bottom of the screen. Anyone kno what's causing this?

EDIT: Forgot the original purpose of this post. Great bot! Thank you so much for your time, effort and thanks for putting this out to us! Even for free! +Rep

----------


## Fogo40

I downloaded this and now WoW is always on top, If I click another window or alt tab, the other window gets the focus, but WoW still remains instead of going behind the active window. This is even while not running Iwana, but it started right after running this. How do I change it back to the way it was?

----------


## Heftydogg

Likely not an issue with using Iwana. You should make sure that you really did stop the bot. For security reasons it seems to disappear once you start it, I had to experiment the first time I used it and found out that F11 closes it. The issue you're having could be a million different things, some versions of windows have a "Always on top" option when you right click it on the taskbar, you may have bumped that. A short, quick fix would be to just right click, minimize the WoW window. That way it will stay down and you can actually see the window you're focusing.

If you get tired of doing that just do a recovery, and back up to a day before you downloaded the bot. It should fix any setting changes you may have messed up.

----------


## Aniecheres

Great bot, gets a little confused sometimes, however It would be really great if you could use lures with this now that Wrath is out =(

----------


## Andurs_

Can I be banned by using this bot?

----------


## xozaki

> Can I be banned by using this bot?


every bot have certain risk look at yourself how to use it

----------


## fishydude

Awesome work, no problems detected.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Can I be banned by using this bot?


As someone above said, using any bot or cheat puts you at risk of a ban. But you'll take comfort in knowing that there has not been a single reported case of a player getting banned from using this bot. And this bot has been out for 2 years, never requiring a security update.

Basically I'm saying, out of any of the WoW bots that have been made, you can bet that this one's the safest. Although that doesn't mean go sit in the middle of stormwind and fish for 4 days straight off the bridge. Might be a little suspicious eh? Just use common sense and you'll be fine =)

----------


## Tecom

Hello!


Have been using this bot for quite a time, but stopped playing with the beginning of WOTLK...

Now I'm playing again and downloaded the bot again, did the same thing as in times of 2.4.3, but it ain't working...


When I wanted to create a new Profile the bot only shows me a white "screenshot" instead of water and bobber etc...

I've redownloaded it, turned my Virus protection off but nothing helped.

Running this on Vista 64bit(just like before) and 181.20 (Nvidia driver), also installed Netframework 3.5 for that.

Does anyone have the same problem, or know how I can fix this?

----------


## rexgla

So far so good. Great work  :Smile:

----------


## BlessedRebel

Sorry if this topic has already been discussed, or im a complete noob... but it seem every time i catch a fish a message pops up on my screen saying "Interface\FrameXML\LootFrame.lua:30: attempt to compare number with nil" any suggestions?

----------


## ziao

> Sorry if this topic has already been discussed, or im a complete noob... but it seem every time i catch a fish a message pops up on my screen saying "Interface\FrameXML\LootFrame.lua:30: attempt to compare number with nil" any suggestions?


You must have a faulty addon, because there is absolutely NO WAY Iwana could ever trigger an error message in WoW.
Try disabling them all of them and tell me if it worked

----------


## BlessedRebel

> You must have a faulty addon, because there is absolutely NO WAY Iwana could ever trigger an error message in WoW.
> Try disabling them all of them and tell me if it worked


Yah i always disable all my mods... that is wat is so weird about it... but as long as i get the right shade of red on the bobber it doesnt really do anything... but if i get the wrong shade it sometimes focuses on the message itself cuz the lettering is also in red... BTW i am running vista would that have anything to do with it?

----------


## ziao

> Yah i always disable all my mods... that is wat is so weird about it... but as long as i get the right shade of red on the bobber it doesnt really do anything... but if i get the wrong shade it sometimes focuses on the message itself cuz the lettering is also in red... BTW i am running vista would that have anything to do with it?


I really have no idea how that error message gets there, but you should give 'Improved Error frame' a try, its an addon that surpresses all error messages. If it works, then keep using it. Im afraid i cant help you any further  :Frown: 
i dont think vista is to blaim here, as it is something within wow


btw, if you loot manually while fishing (while pressing shift) do you also get the error?

----------


## menikamatii

the screenshot feature isnt working properly...

----------


## hugehair

works pretty nice :P

----------


## menikamatii

is anyone else having a problem when you start a new profile, and it goes to take the screenshot... for pixel detection, it doesnt show the screenshot... jsut a grey box. ive followed all guides, and reso, and windowed mode

----------


## BlessedRebel

> I really have no idea how that error message gets there, but you should give 'Improved Error frame' a try, its an addon that surpresses all error messages. If it works, then keep using it. Im afraid i cant help you any further 
> i dont think vista is to blaim here, as it is something within wow
> 
> 
> btw, if you loot manually while fishing (while pressing shift) do you also get the error?


No everything is fine when i press shift to loot... ill get that addon and try it out... BTW... YOU did and AWESOME job on this program... i know you have heard if from tons of ppl but ill let you know if it wasnt for this i would not have my cooking and fishing up and making as much gold as i am now cuz FISHING IS SO BORING!!! So THANK YOU A TON!

----------


## FNOG

> for the people that can't get it to work, make sure your video settings are at their lowest, everything has to be.
> 
> @heaker and debt
> this bot is safe as in it's undetectable, just don't go fishing in orgrimmar for 3 days straight and you'll be fine
> also it's best to only use it when you are near your computer, so you can reply to any whispers you might get.



May I point out that setting settings to lowest would or at least SHOULD be counterproductive to ANY bot. If you are telling us to do this because of memmory useage then thats one thing but any bot that cant tell the difference between something when there is more detail added is just not a good bot. You also need to tell us if this bot will get us banned. Is it detectable or not. You also have for whatever reason included profiles. Which are not neccecary with fishing bots. all you need is a repetative automation of fish catching. Until you give me reason I will continue to use my own homemade fishing bot.

----------


## BlessedRebel

> May I point out that setting settings to lowest would or at least SHOULD be counterproductive to ANY bot. If you are telling us to do this because of memmory useage then thats one thing but any bot that cant tell the difference between something when there is more detail added is just not a good bot. You also need to tell us if this bot will get us banned. Is it detectable or not. You also have for whatever reason included profiles. Which are not neccecary with fishing bots. all you need is a repetative automation of fish catching. Until you give me reason I will continue to use my own homemade fishing bot.


Well that is what ya have to do, so if you are calling this bot "not a good bot" then dont use it or try to use it the way "you" think you should be able to use it, which it will not work as good as it would if you used it as the CREATOR told you to use it. BTW this bot is completely safe.

----------


## BlessedRebel

> is anyone else having a problem when you start a new profile, and it goes to take the screenshot... for pixel detection, it doesnt show the screenshot... jsut a grey box. ive followed all guides, and reso, and windowed mode


Yes i was having this problem. I fixed it by changing back my DLL file back to Iwan.dll... did my screen shots and set it up then changed it again. Hopefully that helps.

----------


## drew77

> May I point out that setting settings to lowest would or at least SHOULD be counterproductive to ANY bot. If you are telling us to do this because of memmory useage then thats one thing but any bot that cant tell the difference between something when there is more detail added is just not a good bot. You also need to tell us if this bot will get us banned. Is it detectable or not. You also have for whatever reason included profiles. Which are not neccecary with fishing bots. all you need is a repetative automation of fish catching. Until you give me reason I will continue to use my own homemade fishing bot.


 
Hey dumbass...the reason you have to have all of your video settings at there lowest except for spell detail is that it is a pixel checker. It looks within a particular area for the designated color and moves the mouse pointer to it which is why you want all of the low settings so as to minimize additional colors. Secondly your spell detail is set to high so as to make sure the bobber splash covers/removes the bobber color selected, which is when the bot right clicks.

This bot does not read memory.

This bot does not inject to memory.

This bot is safer than every other bot I've seen.

This bot works.

Make sure you wipe your ass next time an opinion seeps out.

----------


## menikamatii

> Yes i was having this problem. I fixed it by changing back my DLL file back to Iwan.dll... did my screen shots and set it up then changed it again. Hopefully that helps.


ok i will try this out, thanks again for the quick reply. and thank youy for the fishbot. mad rep+++++ XD

----------


## fatality3

Is this detectable/bannable as of patch 3.0.9?

----------


## BlessedRebel

> Is this detectable/bannable as of patch 3.0.9?


NO... i have been using it since i has come out...

----------


## bleed1217

when i use the fish bot
all the display disappear (hotkey, minimap, chat box, etc)
is that normal?
is it possible for them to stay there while i am using the bot?

----------


## GMUNYIFan

Is there anyway to auto accept loot that is Bind on Pickup through fishing? I ask because the other day I was using this to try and fish up the rare rat pet in the underbelly of dalaran and my buddy asked me if the bot would auto loot the rat since when you fish it up it asks if you want to loot it.

This holds true for anyone looking to fish up the rare fish because those are also bind on pickup and will prompt you before looting. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## 9 billion

every since about 2 patches ago, no matter where i go i get the "no fishes are hooked" ived used this bot for years.. i think they found a way to block it ... anyone know how to fix it?

----------


## drew77

> when i use the fish bot
> all the display disappear (hotkey, minimap, chat box, etc)
> is that normal?
> is it possible for them to stay there while i am using the bot?


Yes it's normal and yes you can change it...just open your profiles.ini




> Is there anyway to auto accept loot that is Bind on Pickup through fishing? I ask because the other day I was using this to try and fish up the rare rat pet in the underbelly of dalaran and my buddy asked me if the bot would auto loot the rat since when you fish it up it asks if you want to loot it.
> 
> This holds true for anyone looking to fish up the rare fish because those are also bind on pickup and will prompt you before looting. 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Unfortunately no...accept bop is a protected function




> every since about 2 patches ago, no matter where i go i get the "no fishes are hooked" ived used this bot for years.. i think they found a way to block it ... anyone know how to fix it?


check your video settings...often times after a patch they'll be reset to default

----------


## wac

OK, so I'm about to level my fishing 0 - 350. I'm most likely gonna do MAX. 50 Skills / day (Exept for the first 100 skills). 

Will I get banned? 
Where shall I bot?
Is there any additional thing I shall use? Like rootkit thingy (Please give more explanation of what that is.)

I will do it as un-suspicious as possible. PLEASE help me. I f***ing love you guys. You have helped me loads in my gaming, and I'm sorry not contrib. that much, but I'm not so smart to come up with stuff  :Frown: .

Please help me  :Smile: . If you give a gr8 answer I'll +rep ya

----------


## Heftydogg

> OK, so I'm about to level my fishing 0 - 350. I'm most likely gonna do MAX. 50 Skills / day (Exept for the first 100 skills). 
> 
> Will I get banned? 
> Where shall I bot?
> Is there any additional thing I shall use? Like rootkit thingy (Please give more explanation of what that is.)
> 
> I will do it as un-suspicious as possible. PLEASE help me. I f***ing love you guys. You have helped me loads in my gaming, and I'm sorry not contrib. that much, but I'm not so smart to come up with stuff .
> 
> Please help me . If you give a gr8 answer I'll +rep ya


You won't get banned, this bot is very safe. You don't need to worry about what a rootkit is because you don't need to use it for this bot. Just go to a place that no one else is at, whether it be on some corner of a beach in westfall or in an instance like wailing caverns. As long as you don't bot in the middle of SW for 8 hours you'll be fine.

So pick a nice quiet spot and set up a profile, you may have to try making a few different ones before finding a bobber color that works best for the bot to detect. Other than that, grats on 350 fishing.

----------


## HeyaEveryone

http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/2d047...f6fcb2b698

is it suppose to be recognized by all these?

----------


## wac

Thank you Hefty  :Wink: . I'll blame you if I get banned!  :Big Grin:  (No I won't.)

TabooCrime: It's most likely just false positives since it's writen in AutoIt  :Smile:

----------


## wac

How do we know this is updated btw? 
Can't decide if I shall use this one or Mr.Fishit

----------


## Yionixus

Dealing with the same problem as named 2 above me, if it makes a screenshot, it turns all green..'




> Originally Posted by BlessedRebel 
> Yes i was having this problem. I fixed it by changing back my DLL file back to Iwan.dll... did my screen shots and set it up then changed it again. Hopefully that helps.


 Did not work, any solutions? Running Windows Vista

Last time i tryed he got me disconnected & exited wow

----------


## Heftydogg

> How do we know this is updated btw? 
> Can't decide if I shall use this one or Mr.Fishit


This isn't updated. The version released over a year ago still works perfectly fine, this bot will never require an update, even for security.

I've looked at the Mr. Fishit thread and it looks like the bot was made to do more things than IWANA, but is also 5x more complicated. If you read about Mr. Fishit and know what you are doing before trying to dig through all it's posts, then that may be the better bot for you. But I would suggest using this one, simply because it's simple. Takes two seconds for me to pop it open, make a profile, pick the color, and go.

----------


## Denbob

The bot worked for me at first but now it doesn't seem to be catching the fish. It finds the dobber and mouses over it, but when the fish bites it doesnt reel it in. Anyone know what the problem is?

----------


## Yionixus

No answerz for meh? :<

----------


## Denbob

Fixed my problem by turning visual effects back up to high from low =/

----------


## kessek

This is undetected in 3.0.9?

EDIT:



> Is this detectable/bannable as of patch 3.0.9?





> NO... i have been using it since i has come out...


Ok, I didn't see pages 51-52 =(

----------


## hello_kitty

i read about many ppl having the problem iwana doesn't loot sometimes, guess what - i got the same issue!

so i decided to build a small workaround with the help of ahk.

*many of you wouldn't trust me if i would upload an executeable, so here is the code.*



```
Run, whatever_your_iwana_exe_is_called.exe
WinWait, ahk_class AutoIt v3 GUI

InputBox, var, timeout (ms), , , 200, 100

~1::
Sleep, %var%
Send, {2}
```

1. prepare your interface, leave slot 1 empty, put fishing on slot 2



2. compile (Ahk2Exe) the ahk-file
3. copy the executeable to your iwana folder
4. from now on always use the new executeable (timeout exe) to start the bot (iwana exe)



5. a small window will pop up, asking for the timeout in ms (depending on your latency). don't set it too high, e.g. 2000 is too long, iwana would recast over and over again! i'm using 500 and it works fine!



6. switch to iwana, start over as usual
7. fish some hours
8. be happy, bags exploding  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*attention! setting new profiles doesn't work, because of the timeout (the screenshot will not show the bobber). to create new profiles start iwana exe without running the timeout exe.*

well, not a big thing, but it just works fine for me! 100% chance to loot on bite.

ps: if you have further questions - just ask, you're welcome  :Smile: 

bb :wave:

inspired by




> I didn't mean WoW's macro's...I meant an actual macro program like AutoHotKey (AutoIt) or some other macro program/recorder.
> 
> The concept is this.
> 
> 1. Put your fishing skill on 2 instead of 1 (leave 1 empty)
> 
> 2. Have your Macro Program use 1 as it's hot key so when Iwana trys to cast it activates the macro instead.
> 
> 3. Have the Macro Program delay 5 sec. or whatever before pressing 2 (which is your actual fishing skill).

----------


## ziao

> i read about many ppl having the problem iwana doesn't loot sometimes, guess what - i got the same issue!
> 
> so i decided to build a small workaround with the help of ahk.
> 
> *many of you wouldn't trust me if i would upload an executeable, so here is the code.*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's quite clever! However:



Do i need to say more??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hello_kitty

when it will be released?

omgepic

----------


## Heftydogg

> That's quite clever! However:
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to say more??


OH SNAPZ! Dayum i almost wet myself seeing that

----------


## ziao

I can't give you an ETA yet, but i'm working very hard on it. i will need some betatesters in the near future. if you have tried iwana but was stuck on the big blank screen, please send me a PM. if you just want to beta test, do the same. only ±10 people will get through.

----------


## hello_kitty

so, it's done when it's done  :Big Grin:

----------


## addlctlon

how come its not cating the fish? i did everything but when bobber splashes the bot does nothing

----------


## NeoDesigns

Nice one mate  :Smile:

----------


## hello_kitty

> how come its not cating the fish? i did everything but when bobber splashes the bot does nothing


spell details = high ?

----------


## addlctlon

nvm i think i fixed it

----------


## dxeptive

For me, the bot overall works great, but sometimes it loots, sometimes it doesn't, it's weird.

If i unhide the interface, i see the loot window open up, but i don't see a message saying "You receive loot XXXXX".

Anyways, can't wait for version 2  :Smile:

----------


## hello_kitty

> For me, the bot overall works great, but sometimes it loots, sometimes it doesn't, it's weird.
> 
> If i unhide the interface, i see the loot window open up, but i don't see a message saying "You receive loot XXXXX".
> 
> Anyways, can't wait for version 2


take a look at my post above :wave:

----------


## Kranie far 1337

Is this bannable and is it is can you be permant banned?  :Smile: ?

----------


## hello_kitty

when you get reported ...

----------


## Cariee

ehh it has like adhd or something, it presses 2 button and fishing and then fishing again, it dont catches the fishy.

----------


## Heftydogg

> ehh it has like adhd or something, it presses 2 button and fishing and then fishing again, it dont catches the fishy.


Well I can't decide if you're just retarded or illiterate. Go read the tutorial tho and try making a new profile.

----------


## cosmojr

I think that this is good but it needs a bug fix because its not getting any fish, all its doing is waits till the end of the fishing and casts again, and again, and again,... etc.

----------


## igiwarcraft

Why m8... why?



```
A-Squared  	Found Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao!IK
AntiVir 	Found nothing
ArcaVir 	Found nothing
Avast 	Found nothing
AVG Antivirus 	Found nothing
BitDefender 	Found nothing
ClamAV 	Found nothing
CPsecure 	Found nothing
Dr.Web 	Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus 	Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus 	Found nothing
Ikarus 	Found Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 	Found nothing
NOD32 	Found nothing
Norman Virus Control 	Found nothing
Panda Antivirus 	Found nothing
Quick Heal 	Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus 	Found nothing
VirusBuster 	Found nothing
VBA32 	Found Trojan-Downloader.Autoit.gen
```

----------


## Kromgol

> Why m8... why?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> A-Squared      Found Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ao!IK
> AntiVir     Found nothing
> ArcaVir     Found nothing
> Avast     Found nothing
> ...


....

It's AutoIT for godness sake.

----------


## hello_kitty

to all those ppl complaining the bot doesn't work: READ THE FAQ!!!

omg -.-

----------


## oreokid87

I beleive is et the bot up right..but when the screen shot is taken it comes up as a blank white page so i cant see a dober to select a color. what am i doing wrong?

----------


## Edgie

Is the IWANA bot still safe after all the updates with warden and such ?

----------


## Heftydogg

> Is the IWANA bot still safe after all the updates with warden and such ?



The bot has been safe, is safe, and will always be safe. Warden will not detect this, it never has in the dozens of other updates it's had. This same version of the bot has never needed a security update since it was made over 2 years ago.

----------


## ViktorFr

anyways whats good in wow to do fishing? i think fushing is no poiont to do ? is there?

----------


## dxeptive

Is there a point in making thousands of gold in a few days?

If your answer is yes, then yes, there is a point to fishing  :Smile:

----------


## Kitzah

I have to say that this is working wonders for me. I'm just using it mainly so i don't actually have to bother with clicking over and over while fishing. Great job and looking forward to V2 +Rep

----------


## snigelmannen

What can i say? This is perfect when you want to skill, works like a charm no problems and used it for several days even when the guild have been chatting with me. read the first post it explains it all. 5/5 and +rep if i can lolz  :Smile:

----------


## evilsin

I like this alot. Works great. Cant wait for v2 :P

----------


## Soulles

For some reason the fishbot is working fine but its not looting the fish. i see the skill point going up if i look at chat log . but it dosent loot my fish . i have auto loot turned off . and i have tried turning it on with no avail . it recasts too quick i think . is there a way to delay the cast to give it time to get the fish?

----------


## XXL

Nice works fine for me !

gonna train my fishing skill now  :Smile: 

EDIT:




> For some reason the fishbot is working fine but its not looting the fish. i see the skill point going up if i look at chat log . but it dosent loot my fish . i have auto loot turned off . and i have tried turning it on with no avail . it recasts too quick i think . is there a way to delay the cast to give it time to get the fish?


i'm using Fishingbuddy as well, i've turned autoloot from normal wow interface options off and fishing buddy auto loot on, works fine.

----------


## heloboby7

Working fine for me as well. No problems with autoloot.

----------


## captontypo

This is my first post here, be gentle I bruise easy  :Smile: 

First I want to start with this is an AWESOME bot!!! I am using it right now and it IS working 03/12/2009.

**NOT LOOTING ISSUE** possibly solved, others please confirm. 

When I first tried to use this I too was having the issue of it not looting. I set about to figure this out and try to give back to yall. This is how i fixed it.

First, it IS important that you set your video settings all the way low. HOWEVER. (for me) when the fish would 'hit' I did not get a visual splash. I played with the settings until i found one that would show me the splash. SO, make sure you turn UP your spell detail otherwise you dont get the splash.

Assuming you have set everything else correctly you should see it looting.

Hope that helps!  :Smile: 

*
Now for my question...
Does anyone know if there is a script/macro to use fishingbuddy just as you would when you double right clicked? this way you can set that to action bar 1 and fishingbuddy would auto add lures and what not.

Thanks in advance.

-CT

----------


## suicidal.2k8

Hey, this is a great bot. It works brilliant on my pc and laptop (windows vista & windows 7). Though i handed it to my friend and he can't seem to get it work his PC. It doesn't seem to 'right cilck' or make that beeping noise when a fish is hooked. 

I'm surprised this was made out of autoit. I was very fimiluar with Autoit software when i started creating bots for Mu Online. I didn't relize how powerful this actually scripting software was. Any chance for source release so i can delay the time for the re-cast of fishing? or maybe you can make the GUI have that type of option.

Nice software. Getting my fishing up to 450 pretty quick  :Smile:  (but catching shit fish xD)

----------


## donkykong

How about getting a lure on your pole ?
not included, kinda .....

----------


## trashmail3

think i will try this one.
Thanks

----------


## Weiseguy

So this is working on 3.1 WotLK correct? The guide posted on the main topic doesn't list current version of WoW it works with, neither does your original post. I will try it out when I get back from vacation, unless you think its safe to use it for 7 days straight!

How long can I run it at once do you think?

----------


## captontypo

- donkykong
to get a lure on my fishing pole i made a script that does that and then cast your line. Replace 'Bright Baubles' with whatever lure you are using. Then i just place the script in action button 1 and let the bot do the rest.

/use [worn:Fishing Poles]Bright Baubles
/use [worn:Fishing Poles]16
/cast [worn:Two-Hand,nomod:ctrl] Fishing 

-Weiseguy
I have it running on 3.0.9. as for it running on 3.1, idk as 3.1 is not live yet.

-CT

----------


## Nilmar

Nice bot cheers.

----------


## Weiseguy

Well, I wasnt sure if you were on test realm with it but thanks  :Smile: 

How long is "too" long if I am botting in an instance like Wailing Caverns for long periods? I plan to run it for at least 8 hours at a time, maybe 16.

----------


## Skylo

I need help fast...

My Fishbot wont work  :Frown:  and I dont want to fish all night  :Wink: 

I use GoneFishing, it shows the correct position of the lure but doesnt catch the fish in time even with max sensitivity.

greetz

ICQ: 45442954
MSN: da_skylo(aet)hotmail.com
SKYPE: skylo83
EMAIL: me(aet)skylo(dod)de

----------


## Heftydogg

> Well, I wasnt sure if you were on test realm with it but thanks 
> 
> How long is "too" long if I am botting in an instance like Wailing Caverns for long periods? I plan to run it for at least 8 hours at a time, maybe 16.


8 hours is fine, i've done it many times for 6-12 hours while sleeping. 16 might be pushing it, though i've never tested this bot to the limits. Ideally though anything over 12 is just excessive because i guarantee you will fill all your bag slots and have to take a break to at least mail / vendor.

@ Skylo. GoneFishing is a different bot... why would you come to this thread for help? IWANA doesnt even have a sensitivity option.

----------


## Weiseguy

> 8 hours is fine, i've done it many times for 6-12 hours while sleeping. 16 might be pushing it, though i've never tested this bot to the limits. Ideally though anything over 12 is just excessive because i guarantee you will fill all your bag slots and have to take a break to at least mail / vendor.
> 
> @ Skylo. GoneFishing is a different bot... why would you come to this thread for help? IWANA doesnt even have a sensitivity option.


ya i didnt think about bag space, lol.

i'm basically thinking to do this completely to level fishing one night, then sell all of the deviate. my server, 55G a stack. I have 4x 18 slots with probably 70 of those slots open. 55g * 70 = 3850g. Since I want to sell them fast, I'll probably price at 50g or even 45g

45g * 70 = 3150g = still great for afk money

Can I level 1-450 in WC? Or should I start in org for the first 150 or something because it skills up so fast. I never used fishing before and decided since coming back, I'll fish and maybe cook to make money.

- side note-

Any good cooking recipes I can use with fishing to make money since I dont have to spend time/money on the fish to cook it? Looking for good profit on all of this.

----------


## Blashan

k i am having a problem im not sure if it has been answered yet but i would like to no why this is happing
i am fishing and it goes to a certain point in the screen and wont let me move the mouse and it doesnt go to the bobber so i can get fish it just stays in one spot
is there anyway where i can fix all of this so it works
it worked for the firs like 5 mins for me then i went somewhre else and it doesnt work

i have all my details turned down

----------


## Heftydogg

> k i am having a problem im not sure if it has been answered yet but i would like to no why this is happing
> i am fishing and it goes to a certain point in the screen and wont let me move the mouse and it doesnt go to the bobber so i can get fish it just stays in one spot
> is there anyway where i can fix all of this so it works
> it worked for the firs like 5 mins for me then i went somewhre else and it doesnt work
> 
> i have all my details turned down


When you go to a new spot you need to make a new profile. The color you picked in your first spot wasn't being detected and the bot was going to a close-enough spot that wasn't the bobber. Just make a new profile in your new spot and repick a feather color and you'll be good to go.

@ Weiseguy. I would level the first night in ogrimmar/IF/SW etc. Just because the first levels come really quick and you need like 120 fishing to be able to fish in WC anyway. Just go around beforehand and pick up all the training books. You still wont be able to level all in one night though because you have to do a quest from Nat Pagle to be able to train to 300 fishing. I fished in IF for one night, did the quest the next day, and fished that night to 300 in IF again. Then i got the book to train to 375 and went to WC for 8 hours. Then the next day i trained northrend fishing and fished in WC again that night to 450.

Also remember when you put them up on the AH... dont flood the AH with like 30 stacks of fish. people will just undercut you and you'll cause deflation and before you know it your 55g/stack deviates will be 20g/stack. I put up a Maximum of 6 stacks at a time. I only put more up once the old 6 sell/expire

----------


## Weiseguy

> @ Weiseguy. I would level the first night in ogrimmar/IF/SW etc. Just because the first levels come really quick and you need like 120 fishing to be able to fish in WC anyway. Just go around beforehand and pick up all the training books. You still wont be able to level all in one night though because you have to do a quest from Nat Pagle to be able to train to 300 fishing. I fished in IF for one night, did the quest the next day, and fished that night to 300 in IF again. Then i got the book to train to 375 and went to WC for 8 hours. Then the next day i trained northrend fishing and fished in WC again that night to 450.
> 
> Also remember when you put them up on the AH... dont flood the AH with like 30 stacks of fish. people will just undercut you and you'll cause deflation and before you know it your 55g/stack deviates will be 20g/stack. I put up a Maximum of 6 stacks at a time. I only put more up once the old 6 sell/expire


Alrighty, sounds great. I know not to flood the market, thats why I was thinking of selling in /2 for lower pr ice as well.

Anyone use cooking in combination with this?

----------


## Blashan

So when i pick the Feather i should pick the Red one if im on Blue water so its the one that stands out

Ok thanks ill try it Heftydogg

And is there such thing as 'IWANA V2'

K i got it working GReat Bot

----------


## Blashan

Ok there is anther problem 
it will go and it will stay on the bobber but it wont loot when it splashes
orr
it will cast then 3 seconds later it will cast again

----------


## theshadower10

Well ive been testing this bot out 4 a little while now and seems 2 have no MAJOR probs. the only thing i can think of that would make this better is 2 b able 2 setup a possible "re-lure" and/or "rebuff" ability n2 this prog. this would make it less likely b noticed (since u have 10/30 min buffs) and will also hlp with the facts of higher req. areas like dala and such. other then that GREAT prog. +rep

----------


## normtous

Catches maby 1 in 20 fish, wich is sad, but ok as I really only wanted this to level, which it still does. 

2.0 will be nice, with speed/lat adjustments should be able to make it work. In the mean time though, which sleep to you think would need to be adjusted? the 1st or 2nd in the loot script?

I upped them both a little and it seems to have corrected it for my latency atleast. 

Here is a recomplied version of the EXE. (Just rename it and put it in your normal Iwana Folder) Catches 100% of fish for me, but different latency might be another story. No noticble difference in how fast it goes though.

THE LINK WAS HERE. Guess I can't post links on my first posts. Sillyness. Just wanted to help. ?d=908DJOP8 is the item number on mega upload. 

No credit to me, all the credit goes to Nick, etc etc. This will be obselete when his 2.0 is released.

----------


## [SpNiz]

If it only catches 1 in 20 fishes, then you're doing it wrong with the settings or you fail with your fishingskill in the area you are in..

Just wait for the 2.0 version until it's released and don't try to release recomplied.exe's without any virus scan pr00f  :Smile:

----------


## steve098

Sounds promising, I'll try it out

----------


## normtous

> If it only catches 1 in 20 fishes, then you're doing it wrong with the settings or you fail with your fishingskill in the area you are in..
> 
> Just wait for the 2.0 version until it's released and don't try to release recomplied.exe's without any virus scan pr00f


Yea, cause changing the timings would correct a lack of proper graphics settings or my "fishfinding" skills. Which are obviously the cause of the program not looting fish after you get the skill point. Those invisable graphics that dont appear because the UI is diabled. I'm sure thats the problem for everyone whos complained about it not looting, the graphics settings. 

Iwana has already acknowledged that this problem exists by putting tuning into 2.0 for it.

And the beauty of the fact that its so easy to recompile is I dont need any virus proof, cause you could decomplie it and see theres only 2 numbers changed. But, Pass it through a virus scan if you want, 1/2 them will be set off by autoit anyways or if your a cheeky bastard with a fast internet connection, who has no problem using the orignal, then just don't download it, cause it doesn't have anything that would interest you.

PS: Thanks Iwana, 450 fishing&cooking in 3 days. Appreciate your work.

----------


## surpriseme

Is this detectable? or Detected? or do other players have to find u using it for it to be detected? Dont wanna loose my acc but I love the bot and have used it alot =)

----------


## Heftydogg

> Is this detectable? or Detected? or do other players have to find u using it for it to be detected? Dont wanna loose my acc but I love the bot and have used it alot =)


I think this question has been asked on every page of this thread. Try reading for the answer yourself next time. No, the bot has never been detected, and is not detectable. Not a single person has been banned before from using this bot, and it was released over 2 years ago. That doesn't mean you shouldn't take caution though and you shouldnt sit and bot 30 hours straight in the middle of stormwind. Just use common sense and you'll be fine.

----------


## falcon935

When is V2 being made public? I would really like to d/l the newer version. I love the current one, but I would like more customizations the newer one has. Being that my rep lvl is low, I cant get into the beta.

----------


## timmy_d

> Ok there is anther problem 
> it will go and it will stay on the bobber but it wont loot when it splashes
> orr
> it will cast then 3 seconds later it will cast again


Problem #1: Turn off Auto-Loot (Interface --> Game --> Controls, Uncheck Auto-Loot)

Problem #2: It can't find the color you selected, and thus; cast's again. Try making a new profile and selecting a slightly brighter or darker area of the same feather.

----------


## kigiri

I didn't understand why the bot doesn't cast fishing, i got the fishing in action 1

But i use a french client, may be that the problem i don't know.

Well finaly, it work's fine if you bind shift+1 your fishing skill.

En français :

Pour que ça marche il faut assigner Maj+1 pour l'action pêche.

----------


## Landkeeper

very nice +Rep

----------


## izzy05

Nice one going to try it Coming back to confirm + rep then

----------


## goider

just started to play WoW again and crave me some Savory Deviate Delights. Had Iwana on my computer from before and just came by to check up on it, i would just like to say thanks a tonne as this is one of the better fishing bots available to the public.

second; anyone having problems with it not looting after it opens the window, go into interface and select Autoloot - ON then go to key bind for Autoloot and set it to none.

hopefully there is an update, i may try to build a fisher myself if not.

----------


## ThugNL

Get alot of ''No fish hooked''

It seems to click right away when he get to the bobber.
Any fixes or tips on this? (Yes tried clicking on different parts of the bobber with the ''profile creator''

----------


## zTorrentz

how traceable is this new bot on live servers?

----------


## rothan22

since this is not a injection file, or malware/spyware/whathaveyou, it is not detected by warden as anything it is a "third-party" program...meaning warden can no see it evar

just try not to leave it on for 4 days straight standing near a big crowd =P diligence = questioning in wow 0.o
i +rep you, good sir, thanks

----------


## Dingbat00

> since this is not a injection file, or malware/spyware/whathaveyou, it is not detected by warden as anything it is a "third-party" program...meaning warden can no see it evar
> 
> just try not to leave it on for 4 days straight standing near a big crowd =P diligence = questioning in wow 0.o
> i +rep you, good sir, thanks


There is just so much wrong with this post anyway with half a brain cell wouldn't need me to point out what's wrong.

Just trying out the bot just now by the way.

----------


## timmy_d

> just started to play WoW again and crave me some Savory Deviate Delights. Had Iwana on my computer from before and just came by to check up on it, i would just like to say thanks a tonne as this is one of the better fishing bots available to the public.
> 
> second; anyone having problems with it not looting after it opens the window, go into interface and select Autoloot - ON then go to key bind for Autoloot and set it to none.
> 
> hopefully there is an update, i may try to build a fisher myself if not.


I didn't have a problem until you mentioned this, but yeah, after watching it go for a bit, it sometimes wont loot. It's not a case of "the fish got away" or the bot not detecting the splash, because i was still getting skillups, it just wasn't looting about every 3rd or 4th fish :confused:

----------


## snigelmannen

Well make a checklist of what you have done and so on to make it work.
1 Make a correct profile
2 Spell detail on high
3 Make sure you dont have autoloot on

----------


## afiwarlord

Best thing to ever happen to me.

Started using this on April 1st, I now have 4k fish caught, 450/450 fishing skill, and I have 80+ auctions on the AH at this moment all 20g+ each.

----------


## ThugNL

Well in the overal this program works great, but if you are having problems with no fish hooked ect i would recommend using Zolofisher.

Ive had Zolofisher running for about 1 day and fishing went from 1 to 450

Also fished an incredible amount of deviate fish  :Big Grin:

----------


## timmy_d

Left it running for ~5 hours last night, in wailing caverns
And this is all i ended up with  :Frown: 

://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5744/fishing.jpg
(apparently I have to have 3 or more posts, to be able to put links or images in my posts, so copy / paste the above and add "http" to the front

As you can see, it _is_ catching fish, but every 2nd or 3rd fish it wont loot.
(I watched it again for a little while, and the loot window comes up for a split second, but it doesn't take the fish)

----------


## Abrir

lets hope it works  :Smile:  im looking for a good fishing bot

----------


## Sohail187

Ive j ust downloaded this and hoping it works tonight when i leave it running, but i did notice the original link was posted some time ago. Is this version i downloaded from the original thread still working? any one please confirm

----------


## slyee

Yes, i downloaded it this morning ( The Attachement, the link is nor working).

And what can i say? It works perfect.

----------


## ridvan

Hi

When i try to make a new profile. I just type something random, says it doesnt exist and asks me to creat it, i do yes and stuff then i come to a White screen with a popup click a feather of the float. Tip: try to select a unique color......... etc etc

When i press ok, nothing happens then it goes to WoW, my UI disapears. I do alt+z to bring it back but nothing happens...


I don't get what i'm doing wrong... Do i need to install somethign else or what?

----------


## Sohail187

Morning, brilliant i got it working, thanks this is so simple but one problem.

I dont mean to sound du mb or nething, but i can only get it working in orgrimmar using the stormwind profile, how does this profile setting work. I tried goign to a random location in bootybay, and madea new profile called booty bay i click ok then a new blank screen opens up with a + and i click some where bott starts up but doesnt work? any one assist with this please?

----------


## ridvan

> Morning, brilliant i got it working, thanks this is so simple but one problem.
> 
> I dont mean to sound du mb or nething, but i can only get it working in orgrimmar using the stormwind profile, how does this profile setting work. I tried goign to a random location in bootybay, and madea new profile called booty bay i click ok then a new blank screen opens up with a + and i click some where bott starts up but doesnt work? any one assist with this please?


Same but i even didnt couldnt get it work in orgrimmar...

----------


## slyee

At first i had these Problems too. In may case, it helped to delete the old profiles and try it again. took me several trys, but then it worked.

----------


## fiski

Be clever when you select the color, the color of the feather can change with the distance from you. Try to get as homogen lighting as possible. Seems to be working fine then, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ridvan

Ok i have found it... if i rename the exe AND dll i get white screen instead screenshot but if i let it stay @iwana it works though i can't get it looted cuz he just casts nr 1 every 2-3 seconds :s


Edit: works perfect! Very nice! I know why it was recasting every 2-3 sec (=> cuz i took red color but in ORG it has a orrange/red-ish bacground and had problems to find it, i took blue and it worked)


rly nice bot!

----------


## Sohail187

Its really bugging me now  :Frown:  i logged on this morning, first of all ill say again brilliant bot worked perfect so far.... i am now level 389.... but i have moved to a new area and made a new profie.... but now i get this white script screen as im going through the process of making my new profile?

Also when i minimize it and click start and u need to click on bob, the white script screen comes up, i checked the file names all ok but just not working!!! any one please advise how to get around this problem?

----------


## Heftydogg



----------


## Sohail187

i know it works as i have made it work sevral times, just now and again it will stop working for a reason ;(

----------


## hello_kitty

> Its really bugging me now  i logged on this morning, first of all ill say again brilliant bot worked perfect so far.... i am now level 389.... but i have moved to a new area and made a new profie.... but now i get this white script screen as im going through the process of making my new profile?
> 
> Also when i minimize it and click start and u need to click on bob, the white script screen comes up, i checked the file names all ok but just not working!!! any one please advise how to get around this problem?


try to delete profiles.ini, solved this problem several times :wave:

----------


## AngryLlama

HOw come when I use this bot now I get

"Interface\FrameXML\LOOTFRAME.LUA:30:Attempt to compar number with nil" ??

i disabled all addons and i reload UI wtf?

----------


## timmy_d

> HOw come when I use this bot now I get
> 
> "Interface\FrameXML\LOOTFRAME.LUA:30:Attempt to compar number with nil" ??
> 
> i disabled all addons and i reload UI wtf?


When you first start the bot (after you've made a profile), push Alt+Z, to show the UI again, and make sure the first fish is looted with the UI up. After that, hit Alt+z again to hide the UI, and the error shouldn't come up any more.

----------


## ElfLite

I loaded this Iwana to grab some fish and get my fishing skill up and it gave me a bit of a problem. It would fish and got me to my fishing skill for my level, but I never get any loot from it at all. Anyone know what the problem is for it?

----------


## Heftydogg

> I loaded this Iwana to grab some fish and get my fishing skill up and it gave me a bit of a problem. It would fish and got me to my fishing skill for my level, but I never get any loot from it at all. Anyone know what the problem is for it?




Turn autoloot off

----------


## ElfLite

Did that but didn't work. Had to turn addon's off and then on and then off again to get it to work. thanks though.

----------


## xxxmitch15xxx

one of the best fishing bots but one question it doesnt loot with auto loot off but when i have it on it loots one or 2 fish then it casts to fast to recivive the loot any ideas?

edit 1 

no addons enabled 
settings to low except spell detail

----------


## n00byn4t3r

Hey Ziao, thanks alot for this program! i used to use this, but then i quitted wow for 4 months and now im using it again, great program!! +rep

edit: cant rep, sorry.

----------


## FenixTX2

Look interesting. Thanks very much.

----------


## Cooters

Seems like most of the fishbots, including this one are broke at the moment. Probably something to do with patch 3.1's video changes. Anyone else having issues with fish bots?

----------


## pteleblanc

yep mr fishit and this one do not work atm

mr fishit cant find the pole i am fishing with

----------


## Heftydogg

This bot is working perfectly still. I just now tried it and had NO problems as of 4/15 at 2:15pm EST.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a37NHW73WqE"]YouTube - IWANA Fish Bot[/ame]

Video is choppy because if the unstable servers + WG

Forget that crap bot Mr. Fishit, IWANA. Set it up once, and it's been good for 2 years

----------


## pteleblanc

so i finally got iwana working and its good. i heard of a macro for using lures with this, can anyone point me in that direction

----------


## pteleblanc

i can get it to catch like 1 fish then it stops not sure why, my autoloot is turned off

----------


## Passoranother

I cant get the bot working anymore, it finds the bobber perfect, but when it shows i got a fish, it doesnt click any more. There is no more spell detail option.. any one no how to fix this

----------


## Heftydogg

> I cant get the bot working anymore, it finds the bobber perfect, but when it shows i got a fish, it doesnt click any more. There is no more spell detail option.. any one no how to fix this


turn off auto loot

----------


## benclarke

Am i just retarded Hefty?...I click the DL link and nothing happens.

I am retarded and wasnt looking at the repost.

----------


## Passoranother

> turn off auto loot


Ya i made sure it was off, still no dice at clicking with it splashes

----------


## valiliv

> Ya i made sure it was off, still no dice at clicking with it splashes



yah no idea how its working for anyone. it does not right click when the bobber splashes.

----------


## normtous

Yea its definately a lil screwly with the new graphics settings. With everything on low, except Particle desity on high(relates to spell quality) I wasn't catching a thing. I then set everything to high accept Shadow qulaity, and I started catching, but not 100%, only 2 out 5 at best. Thought at first it might be related to the new time, it being shorter, but after having another look at the code it seems unlikeley, because its shortened, theres no reason it should be going over the time. This is the lines of code for detecting a fish being hooked. I hope you don't mind me posting it.

Func WAITFORBITE()
Global $TIMERSTART
While TimerDiff($TIMERSTART) < 20000 And Not $PAUSE
MouseMove($POS[0], $POS[1], 0)
PixelSearch($POS[0] - 50, $POS[1] - 30, $POS[0] + 25, $POS[1] + 25, "0xffffff", 15, 2)
If Not @error Then
If $SOUND Then
SoundPlay("bait.wav")
EndIf
LOOT()
EndIf
WEnd
EndFunc

A pixel search in the area of the bobber for 0xffffff(pure white). My guess is that one of the new settings is causing the splasha lil more random/complex, not have any 0xffffff in the search area some of the time. Particle density needs to be above 0 to have any chance to catch if my udnerstanding is correct, because at 0, it have no visable splash. Some other setting must becomming into play tho aswell. Im not sure if maby a bigger search area would help, or maby a different refference color more commonly found in the new animation. Im still screwing round with graphics settings atm.

To the people who it is working for, post the graphics setting your using please.

----------


## Heftydogg

Like i said, works fine for me still besides the server lag. I was too lazy to turn down my settings, so I had all GFX settings at 100% except shadows (0%). Auto loot off, yada yada, all in the tutorial from the front page.

----------


## rhilor

The bot do not klick the bobber.  :Frown:

----------


## spaztaz666

Works for me ?? try turning auto loot off and cranking down some visual settings

----------


## rhilor

i play with the german client, hm works the bot with the german client?

auto loot is off and visual settings is low. ;(

----------


## SkillFusione

Does not work, tried on full graphs and lowest ones, no luck. Also settings and should be correct.

----------


## Olyster

works for me, try restart your all video setings

----------


## pokgai123

Can anybody else confirm that this bot is still working as of 3.1 patch?

----------


## rhys_lg

i can confirm that you will most probably be hacked if you download the 2nd link as my mate did, this is in 3.1 2 days after the patch

----------


## Jankem

Everything was working okay, but it wouldn't loot. Acouple of times it wouldn't click on a bite, then it wouldn't loot from the loot window when it did click the bite...


Yeah, this thing isn't clicking (or looting the 1/1000 times it does catch a fish) to save it's life. Hella rep to the guy who can help me fix it.

----------


## mcslint

Koolio man nice post

----------


## Anmentheros

I need this fishing bot .youtube.com/watch?v=kgyDdDP4fCo <<<< i searched about 3 hours for this bot and evry ****ing time i become " i wanna bot" but i dnt want i wanna bot or smth like that i want fishing buddy ::X

----------


## suran37

> I need this fishing bot .youtube.com/watch?v=kgyDdDP4fCo <<<< i searched about 3 hours for this bot and evry ****ing time i become " i wanna bot" but i dnt want i wanna bot or smth like that i want fishing buddy ::X


fishing buddy was canned for iwana

----------


## Blashan

Does this still work With 3.1

----------


## Heftydogg

> Does this still work With 3.1


Read the past 2 pages. Yes, it works.

And IWANA (this bot) was made by Ziao, who made FishBuddy.

It's essentially the same bot, made from the same person.

----------


## TotallyMental

It detects the bobble fine, but is not clicking for me. Can't think what I've done wrong, not like it's difficult to set up or anything.

EDIT: Right. Nabtard moment. I need to L2read main post.

EDIT (2): Nope. Spelldetail (or 'particle density' as its now called) cranked to the max made no difference. Tried an array of graphical settings to no avail.

----------


## Kothrill

Yea It works just it doesnt wanna click for seom reason i guess i will have to try and figure this out

----------


## superfula

Doesn't work for me either. 

I'm curious why this thread is open but the Mr Fish It thread has been closed. Neither has been updated since the patch nor are they working properly.

----------


## Lysolfs

mr fish it works with injection (detectable), this with pixel reading (undetectable), but pixelreading is not as good as injection but its quite safe

----------


## Anmentheros

This bot doesent work he clikcs evry time on the left corner , dont know why.. but i read the instruction about 20 times and dont know i just Want! the old FISHING BUDDY PLZ! I know its the same producer but i want the old one... was much bether...

----------


## SkillFusione

If you add automatic lure applying, i'd definitely use this instead of pirox.

----------


## Buchsti

Does this bot loot BoP fish?

----------


## Lysolfs

i dont think so. but now it is so, that BOP stuff that you gain while youre fishing is no longer questioned it with wheter you want to take it, so it should work.. but he often cant detect or doesnt click since 3.1. ... would also like to know why

----------


## csejby

hi,just a fast question:TURN SPELL DETAIL ALL THE WAY UP-where can i improve it?thank

----------


## Rollese

It worked like a charm in Hinterlands, but I moved to Winterspring now and it finds the bobber every time but won't click it. Have everything on Ultra details. I think the bot should be upgraded with ability to edit how sensitive the splash trigger is.

@up "Spell detail" has been renamed in 3.1 to "Particle Density". It is in your WoW Video settings -> Effects.

----------


## Dingbat00

I don't think this is safe for 3.1 they updated Warden and added in a lot of new crap to their detection methods, or so iv'e heard, just a heads up.

----------


## csejby

asd asd,im need 3 message to send :Big Grin:

----------


## csejby

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: lolwov.png
check this,i improved my spells details,but dont click on the bobber yet. :Frown:  (maybe little pic,but its on max)

----------


## ManyLith

Alright i've used this in the past and it worked fine..but i just now like 5min ago tried using it and when it comes up at the profile screen and takes a screenshot for me to click a color..the cursor stays like blizz hand and doesnt change to a cross..what is wrong?

----------


## theshadower10

Just curious but can any1 conferm wether or not this is safe as of 3.1 or detected? have tried on a trial account but nothin happend 2 it. still wondering since its a "trial account" and dont think they realy cared if u no wut i mean.

----------


## zulgal

not working here too

----------


## ManyLith

Alright..this is an Edit to my post above..I was able to get it so that i could set the color and get the Cursor/Arrow to find the Bobble..but now it's not clicking when it splashes..heres 2 screenshots of the settings i have tried so far..

*Full ULTRA HIGH Settings(Shadows on LOW):*

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6...ghsettings.jpg

*LOWEST SETTINGS w/ (Particals on HIGH):*

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/361/lowsettings.jpg

Certain time where theres no reflection on the water in the HIGH settings picture.

Not sure what the problem is..but i took auto loot off too. I've read almost every single post in this topic..

----------


## tomit12

I tried this yesterday, but got the 'no screenshot' bug. It tells me to click on the bobber color, but it just pops up a giant white box for me to click on.

Ah well. I'm trying it in Vista64, if that makes a difference. Tried running in compatibility modes and as admin, no dice.

----------


## Mortianas

This used to work fine for me but since the patch Ive had no luck, Its Finding the lure ok but not fishing on splash. Tried various graphic settings also

----------


## mupp666

The problem with bot not clicking on blobber:

Befor patchfix splash was in white color and the bor targets the white pixels.

Now they have change and the splash is the same color as the water so the bot dont know when to click.

Dont know if they can fix that in the bot, but i hope they try.

----------


## ManyLith

Well that kinda makes sense then. Like you said hope they get it fixed in V2! Also not sure if this is a dumb question but other than helping the creator out..do Donations for the bot get any other special privileges?

----------


## TheOnlyOne

> The problem with bot not clicking on blobber:
> 
> Befor patchfix splash was in white color and the bor targets the white pixels.
> 
> Now they have change and the splash is the same color as the water so the bot dont know when to click.
> 
> Dont know if they can fix that in the bot, but i hope they try.


Maybe autoit can scan 4 sounds? If you fish alone there are no other sounds (somestimes guild alert or whisper)

----------


## Inphared

Hi Ziao,

Nice fishbot. I find it fun. It was really useful getting my giant rat! (my gf loves it too btw). Only thing we noticed is that certain lakes it doesn't like and won't loot (I think most people noticed that). The other thing was sometimes it doesn't actually look sometimes (even with autoloot off) after catching a fish. It seems to recast too fast sometimes after a cast. Doesn't bother us too much tho because in the long run we get lots of fish, and many epic mounts.... it also allows us to spend more time together =)

----------


## ManyLith

So could that be the problem i'm having with it? Maybe it's the certain water in fishing in?

----------


## Inphared

I just noticed some of the other posts saying the spash changed according to the color of the water. This makes sense with why it doesn't work on some areas and does in others. Here are some places it works like a charm for me: Dalaran sewers, Grizzly hills (small lake to the east that has schools of gacial salmon. Not gear stuff here but some bonescale snapper, good if you have a lot of northrend spices).. for some reason I can't remember the name of the zone below grizzly hills.... anyways, the lake north of the the iron dwarves (by the north east end of the zone) is a good spot. It features bonescape snapper again and a little on the rare side, glacial salmon. There sell for great money, 40g a stack on my sever. Try these spots out and see how they work for you.

PS. sorry for any typo's I'm sleepy lol. At least it's a forum and I'm not coding XD

----------


## Masacven

i can't download it...the link u put here doesn't work :Frown: 
HELP

----------


## Heftydogg

> i can't download it...the link u put here doesn't work
> HELP


try the attachment

----------


## darkayo

Is it fixed ?
I ran it for 1 day 1-300 fishing.
Now, don't work anymore

----------


## ManyLith

Wierd..i was fishing in hillsbrad with this and it was working fine..Found bobber and clicked and then looted...but now im fishing in Durotar and it finds bobber and clicks it but wont loot..and yes i have AUTO LOOT OFF.

----------


## user0000

I've made all decribed in first post, tried different colours of bobber but it didn't work properly (right click) in Borean Tundra. Nevertheless there was 75% correct right clicks in Howling Fjord.

----------


## shrimpdamadman

hey,

just downloaded this, wondering if there are any changes from 3.1 that need to be considered, cos i just cant find out what spell detail was changed to and/or possibly removed.

----------


## wonkateddy

Ok there was a change in names i believe its now " particle density" which is the same thing but as said b4 the splash has been changed but it still works +Rep for this amazing bot zaio

----------


## sphero

Does anyone have an idea when the new version is coming out? 2.0 BETA is running a while already... i really hope its not canceled.

----------


## kalii

It doesnt work for me. Also, If you manage to make it work in Wintergrasp, please do me a screenshot of you fishing in that place + screenshot of your video settings. Thank you


Where you can DL 2.0 Beta?

----------


## crazy08

> It doesnt work for me. Also, If you manage to make it work in Wintergrasp, please do me a screenshot of you fishing in that place + screenshot of your video settings. Thank you
> 
> 
> Where you can DL 2.0 Beta?


/bump for beta download link

----------


## TheOnlyOne

Donator-only  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maybe

----------


## bigcart

Hope Ziao come out with the new iwana, been using for a while now. Great simple bot. Would love to see it working again.

----------


## henrikhansen

Uhm, I can't find the download thing on the link you gave ?  :Big Grin:  I pressed link, but couldent find, the downloade button ;b

----------


## Rakilith

Hey, i'm new to the site--but I was just wondering, is IWANA still a safe fishb0t since patch 3.1? Any comments regarding its' use would be very much appreciated--thank you!

----------


## Lysolfs

it is safe, as its just pixel reading and its not reading the memory. but since 3.1. this bot is a bit uneffective, because its not looting/finding everything anymore.

----------


## m1l3s

n1 - -

----------


## leoPulse

great fishing bot

----------


## Goakky

great bot, really awesome

----------


## AcidX118

I got some problem with this bot...It catches a fish and loot everything nice, but if i go away from computer for like 10-15 minutes wow just freezes and disconnects, soo it isn't really usefull anymore.Anyone know what is the problem?

----------


## silent84

so is it working with 3.1 or not  :Smile:  i have problem too

----------


## proffzetmedz

bad english inc..


Hey, i have try out this mob before and I love it+Rep <3

But when the new patch come it dosen't work for me =/
I have try pirox fishing bot too, but dosen't work =/..

I have windows mode, low effect on everything..

The bot cast the line, and take my mouse on the bob... But when a fish hug at the bob it dosen't pick it up ! It just do nothing :< and no fish ...

what is the problem?
Or its the new wow patch maked this problem? 

Thanks!

----------


## ziao

Hey everybody,

It seems somehow blizzard managed to break all autoit fishingbots in the last patch, i do believe i can fix this, but i've stopped playing wow a while ago, and thus don't have an account.

I know this is asking for much, but would there be anybody who could lend me a scammed account (with a char that knows fishing 100+)? I *absolutely promise* you can take it back whenever you want it, i won't even change the password or anything.

You'll be noticed in the credits if you can help me with this  :Wink: 
For the future of Iwana!

-Ziao

----------


## snigelmannen

to the people who are afraid of memoy reading/writing bots. help this awesome bot to get working again and you can bot on without being scared of being banned for injection. personally ill stick with MrFishIt since it does the job and i can troll forums meanwhile and try to learn how to do a freaking clicker bot with c#  :Frown:  GL HF ziao and keep coding this bot.

----------


## ChildeRoland

Is another fishbot other than MrFishit neccessary?

----------


## ziao

> Is another fishbot other than MrFishit neccessary?


MrFishit uses memory reading / writing to accomplish its results, it may work perfectly, but the chances of getting banned are litteraly 100+ times higher then a bot that doesnt access WoW's memory (like Iwana).

It's everybody's own choice; being able to minimize wow and risk being banned, or neither of the two =]

----------


## proffzetmedz

> Hey everybody,
> 
> It seems somehow blizzard managed to break all autoit fishingbots in the last patch, i do believe i can fix this, but i've stopped playing wow a while ago, and thus don't have an account.
> 
> I know this is asking for much, but would there be anybody who could lend me a scammed account (with a char that knows fishing 100+)? I *absolutely promise* you can take it back whenever you want it, i won't even change the password or anything.
> 
> You'll be noticed in the credits if you can help me with this 
> For the future of Iwana!
> 
> -Ziao



Can someone give he a account? I wish I had money but I am poor:/ and Idont want to give my orginal account...

Really want this IWANA BOT, because it's the best bot I have played with <3
Nothing can take IWANA <3
Love it<3<3

(Bad english)

----------


## ziao

I've got one, thanks Hefty!

----------


## ziao

*Good news to everybody!

**I've found a way to bypass blizzards new way of blocking bots*
 
Iwana v2 works perfectly, it misses pretty much nothing!
The only two things i have to finish are sound / exit on whisper (done in 30min)
and I'll have to find a way to detect when a gm wants to talk to you
*
So I will need your help again!*

Can anybody provide me a screenshot where the dialog for 'a gm wants to talk to you' is visible? I tried searching Google, but no luck.
I could of course ask a GM myself, but that would be asking for trouble. I've got evidence that they keep an eye on you for a while after you've talked to them.

I really hope someone can find something, i expect to finish in 1-2 days, but don't hold my word for it =P

----------


## xyr

Nice!
Keep the work XD

----------


## Heftydogg

Woot! That is awesome news =) Do you need just an SS of a GM trying to talk to you, like after you've had a ticket open? Or does that look different than a GM randomly contacting you about something?

Edit:



> Greetings!
> 
> As part of our ongoing effort to provide the best service and security we possibly can, we have introduced a new Game Master Chat interface!
> 
> Now, when a Game Master contacts you, a special notification will appear in the upper right-hand corner of your screen, just to the left of your standard Mini-Map and above your beneficial Buff bar. The appearance of this notification, known as a “GM Chat Request,” will signal a pending message from a member of our In-Game staff. To access this message, simply click on the GM Chat Request icon and a special chat window will open which will allow you to have a secure conversation with the Game Master in question.
> 
> By default, this window will appear on the left side of your screen, just above the standard location of your primary chat window. This window may be moved around and even closed at will. If closed, the GM chat window may be re-opened at any time by clicking on the “Open GM Chat Log” button, accessed via the In-Game Knowledge Base (the big red “?” icon in navigation tray). With this, should a Game Master send another message after the GM chat window is closed the GM Chat Request icon will again appear in the upper right-hand corner of your screen.
> 
> If you are unable to view the GM Chat Request icon or GM chat window, we highly recommend that you reset your User Interface (UI) and ensure that all active AddOns are up-to-date. For more information regarding the Reset UI process, please see the following: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/artic...s&pageNumber=1
> ...


Could not find a screenshot, but the very bottom of that quote gives a pretty descriptive idea of what it does look like /shrug

----------


## proffzetmedz

Coool  :Big Grin: !

It is this you mean Ziao?
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/MurlocMasterN.JPG
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/MurlocMasterN.bmp

maybe missunderstand what you mean, my english is pretty bad ^^

----------


## ziao

To both Hefty and Proffzet,

All i know is that when a gm wants to talk to you, somewhere around the minimap a dialog will appear with 'a gm wants to talk to you' on it. I've seen it on my brothers PC a while ago, and i need to see it again to be able to detect it.

So to proffetz, while i really appreciate your trouble, i'm afraid that's not what i'm looking for =(

I've tried opening a ticket today, but they seem to ignore trial accounts, my ticket is already open for 12 days

(ive litteraly just finished installing the US client, so i may try opening a new ticket from Hefty's account)

Edit: NOES!!! extended maintenance on the US servers ='( Not fair! I want to finish Iwana!
Can someone post a reply when they're back before i notice (so i get an email notification)?

Edit2:
@ hefty: Thats the icon / dialog i'm talking about, but i'm afraid i really need a screenshot (for the colors and position)

*Btw, i may just release Iwana v2 to a few people tonight, just to test wether the fishing functions work well. Who wants? (5 spots)*

----------


## ziao

*More good news:*

I've managed to get a a GM to talk to me, using this dummy ticket:
_Hello, I've been fishing for a while, and all this water is making my bladder hurt, i realy think my char needs to find a toilet - The thing is, i can't find any! Could you please tell me where i can find one (or teleport me to one, it's urgent!). Thanks in advance, Nick._
Here's how the conversation went:



Still looking for some BETA testers, 5 spots left (trusted people only).
If possible, i'd like someone who had the 'empty screenshot window'-bug
Also, hefty, if you'd like i'd want you to beta test it.

----------


## Heftydogg

LOL copper ore =P

Aye, I would kill to beta test IWANA2 =)
PM me a download link and let me know if you want me to test anything specific.

Thanks a lot for working on this bot Ziao!

Edit: Servers are back up

----------


## ziao

You would kill huh?
Maybe i can use your services, there's this guy..
Never mind =P

Already have 3 testers, need 2 more. Anybody?

Edit: btw hefty, is it ok if i travel around the globe on your priest? (i mean money-wise)
Edit2: nvn, you almost have nothing  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Another question then: am i allowed to move your actionbuttons around and make a build (talent points aren't spent atm)

----------


## [Z]em

the new version sounds nice, i would help test it but i dont really want a possible ban.
is this tottaly safe for patch 3.1.1?
thanks  :Smile:

----------


## dubnasty

great work!!!

----------


## ziao

> the new version sounds nice, i would help test it but i dont really want a possible ban.
> is this tottaly safe for patch 3.1.1?
> thanks


It amount of safety-ness is based on the IQ of the fisher. Iwana has never been, is not, and probably will never be detectable. Just dont fish in an obvious place for months on end.

----------


## Heftydogg

Go ahead haha, you can mess up whatever you want on that toon, he's been inactive for so long I wouldn't be able to tell the difference lol.

----------


## ziao

> Go ahead haha, you can mess up whatever you want on that toon, he's been inactive for so long I wouldn't be able to tell the difference lol.


*Disenchants everything and sends the gold to his acc*

..oh hai!

----------


## snigelmannen

lol nice to see this working again i fell in love when i saw v but then i found MrFishIt and running that on 4 comps atm none banned/supsended yet. i do have guilds and friends on almost all chars. any chance for a beta test? i got access to several os except mac and linux (so ye windows) 32 or 64, vista, xp etc. and loads of time to test/monitor the bot.

----------


## ziao

> lol nice to see this working again i fell in love when i saw v but then i found MrFishIt and running that on 4 comps atm none banned/supsended yet. i do have guilds and friends on almost all chars. any chance for a beta test? i got access to several os except mac and linux (so ye windows) 32 or 64, vista, xp etc. and loads of time to test/monitor the bot.


count yourself in!

*ONE SPOT LEFT, anybody?*

----------


## rabiat

i can test it if you want.. got 3 accounts to runn it on. and i realy want a real FISSH bot and not a miss fish bot. so if im getting accepted as a tester i will do what ever you want.. anyway testing or not GL on testing and hope the final result will be a legendary bot./cheers

----------


## YetiHunter

i'd like to participate too  :Wink:  used iwana v1 for a long time and it was great! tryed a lot of other bots with all sorts of fancy features, but iwana v1 still remains on top in my opinion because of the way it works  :Wink:  .. no memory tempering etc ^^

Edit: damn too late =(

----------


## ziao

> i can test it if you want.. got 3 accounts to runn it on. and i realy want a real FISSH bot and not a miss fish bot. so if im getting accepted as a tester i will do what ever you want.. anyway testing or not GL on testing and hope the final result will be a legendary bot./cheers


You're in, all spots are filled now =]

To all beta testers, you will receive a PM with a download link in max 2 days, so keep an eye on your inbox  :Smile: 

Edit: Yetihunter, you lucky bastard, ill count you in aswell, that makes 6 of you.

*Spots are now closed*

----------


## snigelmannen

Then ill go to sleep now, /yawn have a nice night/morning whereever you are.

----------


## YetiHunter

> Edit: Yetihunter, you lucky bastard, ill count you in aswell, that makes 6 of you.


thanks alot  :Wink:  you are not only a great developer but also have a huge heart =D

----------


## ziao

> thanks alot  you are not only a great developer but also have a huge heart =D


That's very kind of you ^^

----------


## SHO_Tyme

Posting for support...Cannot wait to Try V2, thanks again for taking your time to build such a quality product from what ive gathered..cant wait.

 :Cool:

----------


## lokitheif

holy crap very nice, very simple, perfect!!! ++

----------


## ziao

> Posting for support...Cannot wait to Try V2, thanks again for taking your time to build such a quality product from what ive gathered..cant wait.


Thanks for your kind words  :Smile: 

*A little technical message to those interested:*
Iwana will be much easier to set up. Even though you have the added lag- and tolerance slider, Iwana will be much more forgiving if you specify wrong values.

For instance: If you set the tolerance too low, iwana will automatically keep increasing it after it failed to find the bobber for 2 or 3 times. It will continue to do so untill it succesfully finds the bober. Also if it doesn't find the splash 3 times in a row, it assumes you're in a dark area, such as terrokar, and it will make proper adjustments to the splash tolerance. 

It will even feature a function that detects if iwana is targeting something else then the bobber, such as the ground or an object in the background. Again, it will make the needed adjustments to it will target the bobber instead.

All this is hidden from the user's eyes. So you could say Iwana has become much smarter ^^
 
Iwana v2 will in my eyes be a *MASSIVE* improvement over the last Beta, and i hope ánd think everybody will agree with me  :Smile: 


Edit: The tolerance slider may not be needed at all, i think i've come up with a way to automatically set the correct initial values!
Talk about foolproof :P

In easy words:
Iwana v2 will be VERY self-configuring/adjusting, I can promise it will have a catch rate of near 100%

----------


## SHO_Tyme

> Thanks for your kind words 
> 
> *A little technical message to those interested:*
> Iwana will be much easier to set up. Even though you have the added lag- and tolerance slider, Iwana will be much more forgiving if you specify wrong values.
> 
> For instance: If you set the tolerance too low, iwana will automatically keep increasing it after it failed to find the bobber for 2 or 3 times. It will continue to do so untill it succesfully finds the bober. Also if it doesn't find the splash 3 times in a row, it assumes you're in a dark area, such as terrokar, and it will make proper adjustments to the splash tolerance. 
> 
> It will even feature a function that detects if iwana is targeting something else then the bobber, such as the ground or an object in the background. Again, it will make the needed adjustments to it will target the bobber instead.
> 
> ...


Awesome, ETA?

----------


## ziao

> Awesome, ETA?


beta in a matter of hours (all spots filled) and depending on the amount of bugs, i expect it to be released in 1/2 days

----------


## proffzetmedz

Oh, ok =/..

but Good jobb m8  :Big Grin:  !!

I hope it will all work now  :Big Grin:  it should be perfect to be in WG and fish when u are in school (H) !!!

I really want to test beta (A) !

Your bot it's pew pew ! +rep love it  :Smile: !


EDIT: Oh, diden't see all the spot was gone=/

----------


## ziao

> Oh, ok =/..
> 
> but Good jobb m8  !!
> 
> I hope it will all work now  it should be perfect to be in WG and fish when u are in school (H) !!!
> 
> I really want to test beta (A) !
> 
> Your bot it's pew pew ! +rep love it !
> ...


Sorry, but soothe yourself - it will be released in 1/2 days

----------


## proffzetmedz

> Sorry, but soothe yourself - it will be released in 1/2 days


Hehe yea^^

I waiting for this moment from the first day the patch came and all fishing bots stop worked :/, so I really want IWANA bot working !

Easy setup, easy and nice bot  :Smile:  Really love it =)! 
Hope it will work 100% now  :Smile: !

Go for it my lord  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Vitellius

Wtb iwana!!!!! :d

----------


## ziao

> Wtb iwana!!!!! :d


It's free oO!
and it will probably be released today =] (depeding on your timezone, its GMT+1 here)

----------


## proffzetmedz

Gife the bot  :Big Grin: <3 :Smile: 

Can you make it easy to download plz? like this

Attached Files
File Type: zip Iwana.zip (305.1 KB, 10081 views)

because I cant find any downloading at http://www.verzend.be/v/9129358/2_1_Iwana.zip.html  :Embarrassment: 

But hopefully will it be perfect  :Wink:

----------


## [email protected]

fishy fishy ... naw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ziao

> Gife the bot <3
> 
> Can you make it easy to download plz? like this
> 
> Attached Files
> File Type: zip Iwana.zip (305.1 KB, 10081 views)
> 
> because I cant find any downloading at http://www.verzend.be/v/9129358/2_1_Iwana.zip.html 
> 
> But hopefully will it be perfect


Iwana 2 will have it's own website, including a download page, so don't worry about it  :Smile:

----------


## proffzetmedz

We all waiting for release =D!!

Ican't sleep on the night's because I just wanna test this new bot :P!

----------


## suicidal.2k8

Waiting patiently  :Big Grin: 

Because i can't get the other one to work on wotlk, because they removed the spell detail function from the options field  :Frown:

----------


## UNREST

so, does it work if everything is on ultra?

----------


## ziao

> so, does it work if everything is on ultra?


I don't know, it may work.
The reason everything has to be on low, is so that i have solid colors to work with. For example, fullscreen glow effect and terrain highlighting (or whatever it's called) may give very bright spots on certain places. and if this happens near the bobber, iwana may detect it as a splash.

So you can try, but i cannot promise anything.


Edit: What do you guys think of iwana.ziao.nl ?  :Smile:

----------


## extreme4241

Thank you for the website, I was excited to see it. I see you teased us as the download link is unavailable =P

----------


## proffzetmedz

> I don't know, it may work.
> The reason everything has to be on low, is so that i have solid colors to work with. For example, fullscreen glow effect and terrain highlighting (or whatever it's called) may give very bright spots on certain places. and if this happens near the bobber, iwana may detect it as a splash.
> 
> So you can try, but i cannot promise anything.
> 
> 
> Edit: What do you guys think of iwana.ziao.nl ?



It's look really nice  :Big Grin: !

----------


## ludise

I wantzzz, when today is it going to be released? +rep

----------


## Twiddle

I have found a problem btw , eg .... when fishing at Tarren Mill. It seems that once i have selected the red feather , the hand doesn't seem to go there ... resulting in no fish being caught and it just going into a continual cast mode.

I do love this progam when fishing out at sea , i have no problem then at all fishing.

----------


## ziao

> I have found a problem btw , eg .... when fishing at Tarren Mill. It seems that once i have selected the red feather , the hand doesn't seem to go there ... resulting in no fish being caught and it just going into a continual cast mode.
> 
> I do love this progam when fishing out at sea , i have no problem then at all fishing.


You're talking about Iwana 0.9 right?

----------


## Twiddle

Nope , Version 2.0.1beta that i'm running currently.

----------


## ziao

> Nope , Version 2.0.1beta that i'm running currently.


could you give me the exacty coords and the ingame time you were fishing so i can try it myself? I think the current build fixed it, but just to be sure  :Smile:

----------


## suicidal.2k8

how you get the beta? Its not available on the website :s

----------


## ziao

> how you get the beta? Its not available on the website :s


true, it's a closed beta, given to 6 people to find bugs and give suggestions before the final release. But i assure you it can be any moment now

Edit: What the heck, i'll just release it now. I haven't written the helpfiles yet, but i'm sure most of you do not need it.
Check the frontpage for the official release thread, expect to see it within an hour =D

----------


## suicidal.2k8

> true, it's a closed beta, given to 6 people to find bugs and give suggestions before the final release. But i assure you it can be any moment now
> 
> Edit: What the heck, i'll just release it now. I haven't written the helpfiles yet, but i'm sure most of you do not need it.
> Check the frontpage for the official release thread, expect to see it within an hour =D


If you publicly release it to users on the net than have it as a closed beta testing, you are bound to find more bugs from those people who have downloaded it than those 6 people  :Smile:  and if i find any bugs, ill let you know.

----------


## ziao

> If you publicly release it to users on the net than have it as a closed beta testing, you are bound to find more bugs from those people who have downloaded it than those 6 people  and if i find any bugs, ill let you know.


That's correct, but think about this:
Let's say the first beta was extremely buggy, and i were to release it as a beta to the public. People would think 'man this bot sucks!' and they would look back. Now that most major bugs have been fixed, the minor bugs will be.. minor, so a public beta makes more sense.

----------


## Twiddle

It was the river east of Tarren mill , about 12:00 server time. I think the color of the bank and the red feather are a problem! But thats where i had major problems! Thanks for the quick response!!

----------


## ziao

> It was the river east of Tarren mill , about 12:00 server time. I think the color of the bank and the red feather are a problem! But that's where i had major problems! Thanks for the quick response!!


Flying there now, though it's day now in US wow, and i _think_ you were referring to nighttime?

----------


## Twiddle

nope , day time. Btw your new bot is not clicking after the fish has been caught , just autocasting. Any quick fix that i might try?

----------


## ziao

> nope , day time. Btw your new bot is not clicking after the fish has been caught , just autocasting. Any quick fix that i might try?


I've tried the river in hillsbrad, and like expected, no problems at all there.
About the looting thing, are you sure autoloot is turned ON?

It sounds like a poor profile to me, does iwana function properly for you in other places?

----------


## Twiddle

Well in your last Iwanna , i could set my lag detail .... its hovering over the right spot etc , just not clicking.

----------


## ziao

> Well in your last Iwanna , i could set my lag detail .... its hovering over the right spot etc , just not clicking.


You mean it doesn't do anything when the splash occurs?

If yes - have you turned particle density to max? (after putting the slider to low)

----------


## Twiddle

And yes autoloot is on  :Big Grin:  , first thing i did  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twiddle

Yes have maxxed Partical Density as well.

----------


## ziao

> Yes have maxxed Partical Density as well.


and does it work in other places ?

----------


## Twiddle

its hovering perfectly , just not right clicking on the bobber.

----------


## Twiddle

Splash is happening , no sound and no right on the bobber. Thats what i'm seeing atmo. Have deleted and recreate profiles about 10 times now.

----------


## ziao

> Splash is happening , no sound and no right on the bobber. Thats what i'm seeing atmo. Have deleted and recreate profiles about 10 times now.


hmm weird.
Try the release that will be available in a few minutes, it may solve things - if not, im going to ask a few others if they ahve the same problem  :Smile: 

I'd still like to know if Iwana works in other places though :P

----------


## Twiddle

Will keep you updated chap! Can't wait for the new version! You accept donations?

----------


## ziao

> Will keep you updated chap! Can't wait for the new version! You accept donations?


I do accept donations, but i don't want to seem like a greedy bastard  :Stick Out Tongue: 
A donate link can be found on Iwana, the #1 WoW Fishbot

Should you donate, please keep it small, it's just a gesture :P
And thank you _very_ much for it, I greatly appreciate it!

----------


## proffzetmedz

Ziao, My antivirus say its big chanse to virus..

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Mhm...jpg

----------


## ziao

> Ziao, My antivirus say its big chanse to virus..
> 
> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Mhm...jpg


I promise it's nothing to worry about, as you can already see, the name contains 'autoit'.

Some scanners detect autoitscripts as a virus because autoitscripts are way too commonly used to mess up pc's. 

I swear i did not put anything harmful in it, but if you're not sure, you don't have to use it, i'd understand  :Wink: 

*BIG NEWS:
[click]
*

----------


## Heftydogg

This calls for a new thread IMO. Maybe something along the lines of:
[Release] IWANA Fish Bot v2

and in the thread details, mention that it's working perfectly in patch 3.x.x and whatever other information you want =) Maybe another virus scan to show and explain how autoit is harmless.

----------


## ziao

> This calls for a new thread IMO. Maybe something along the lines of:
> [Release] IWANA Fish Bot v2
> 
> and in the thread details, mention that it's working perfectly in patch 3.x.x and whatever other information you want =) Maybe another virus scan to show and explain how autoit is harmless.


The thread already exists, but the tips were good, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Heftydogg

> The thread already exists, but the tips were good, thanks


True, and this is a legendary thread =) If you want though, you can double click in the blank space to the right of the thread's title in the Bots and Programs forum and it will let you rename the thread. That way you can update the name to [Release] or "v2" or "wotlk tested" or anything you wanted without losing the mass of replies and support here =) Up to you though

----------


## suicidal.2k8

If you get a warning about a virus in this bot then its FALSE POSITIVE.

The bot was made using AutoIt. Google AutoItScripts.
AutoItScripts is a very powerful C# scripting making tool. Its used for alot of stuff, like, FTP's, Hacks, Bots, Memory Reading etc.

And AutoIt brought Iwana what it is today  :Smile: 

Thanks for release *thumbs up*

----------


## illogic

will download once i get an account.

----------


## silent84

virus program cancels it :/

----------


## auridas330

Nice it doesent crashes

----------


## ziao

*DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD! IWANA 0.9 HAS BEEN REPLACED BY IWANA V2* *!!!!!*

----------

